# Post Your Goofiest Pictures



## largenlovely

ok so i'm going through my pics and i found some doozies hehe and would like to see yours 

btw, i'm allergic to cats but i guess as long as they stay back there i'm fine hehe 

View attachment SugarBritches.jpg


View attachment SkinnyGal.jpg


View attachment RockOn.jpg


View attachment ExerciseBelt.jpg


----------



## Fuzzy Necromancer

Me dressed as a Fungi From Yuggoth:

Fuzzy Migo


----------



## Zoom

Careful with that position in the first pic, or you'll get sleep catnea!


----------



## Ample Pie

me, having fallen into a hot tub, fully clothed, unshod, a bit tipsy.
me, as a clown
me, in the bathtub


----------



## Vice Admiral D

This is why I prefer plastic tip electronic darts... 

View attachment darty.JPG


----------



## Regular Bill

Rebecca said:


> me, having fallen into a hot tub, fully clothed, unshod, a bit tipsy.
> me, as a clown
> me, in the bathtub



You are deifinitly one cute lady!!!:smitten: 


Bill


----------



## Regular Bill

Vice Admiral D said:


> This is why I prefer plastic tip electronic darts...



Electronic darts...Where is your scence of adeventure,man?!?! 


Bill


----------



## liz (di-va)

Okay, this is a dupe, do 'scuse (put it in reglar Pic thread), but oh how I love goofy photos! Whee!


----------



## Zandoz

See avatar.

My sis took soome doozies this weekend...thank goodness she is computer-phobic...LOL


----------



## MissToodles

attempting a pole dance on a decommissioned subway car at the ny transit museum. this photo is about three years old, many goofy photos have ensued. 








and the second one from this past October. An prime example of 'Grade A' B-Acting. The hand was attacking me, I'm suppose to be screaming in terror. hahaha


----------



## SwtBrandy

ok here's my goofy pictures hangin' out with Melissa 

View attachment BrandyDoggy.jpg


View attachment BrandySwedish.jpg


----------



## Ivy

These were taken the other night. American Idol is serious buisness..

except that I've never watched it. oops.


----------



## largenlovely

i got another one to add to Brandy's pile...this was this past weekend up in the mountains after taking a shot of Vanilla Vodka hehe 

View attachment ShotBrandy.jpg


----------



## Tassel

I don't have any silly pictures of myself, but I love all of the silly pictures!


----------



## TheNowhereMan

the best use for Lettuce!


----------



## ashmamma84

Great pics!


----------



## Damon

One of the dumbest pics I've ever taken. 

View attachment Picture 159.jpg


----------



## FatAndProud

Damon said:


> One of the dumbest pics I've ever taken.



Dumb, sure. Damn hot? HELL YES lol :wubu:


----------



## Damon

National Geographic in Wash. D.C. 

View attachment Picture 013.jpg


----------



## Damon

my cheesy shit eating grin. 

View attachment Picture 419.jpg


----------



## Damon

FatAndProud said:


> Dumb, sure. Damn hot? HELL YES lol :wubu:



Thank you. You are TOO kind.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Damon said:


> my cheesy shit eating grin.



This is a great one! 



@LargenLovely- I'm going to steal your big yellow cat if you look away :wubu:


----------



## ClashCityRocker

best i could find...well, that couldnt be used as blackmail later. lol







i like this pic.


----------



## Ample Pie

ClashCityRocker said:


> best i could find...well, that couldnt be used as blackmail later. lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i like this pic.



that's quite a good one, but that could be because I've always had a crush on Beavis. :blush:


----------



## Ample Pie

being as goofy lookin' as I am, I have no shortage of goofy pictures. Have some more:

Me, at 18, dressed for christmas & with a mouth full of cake!
Me, in college, my head shaved & on the leash of one of my classmates
Me, age 4, in my Wonder Woman Underoos & standing on my head


----------



## BackNickelBack

Halloween '06 

View attachment Quailman.jpg


----------



## Ivy

BackNickelBack said:


> Halloween '06



i think we should get married.


----------



## cute_obese_girl

BackNickelBack said:


> Halloween '06



Quailman is here to save us from the evil Dr. Klotzenstein!


----------



## BBWDREAMLOVER

Ivy said:


> These were taken the other night. American Idol is serious buisness..
> 
> except that I've never watched it. oops.


LMAO!!!!!!!!! I so love these!!!


----------



## TCUBOB

I've already posted some of these pictures on the board, but this seems like the appropriate area to gather many pics together. Rather than give lengthy descriptions, I've come up with shorter, pithier quotes. And remember, in most of the college shots, I'm insanely intoxicated because.....well, because that's what I did in college.

So here we have me appearing to cornhole a poodle, me as a child pimp, me in college dipping a girl into a wall that I didn't see and me dipping a girl right before we fall over..... 

View attachment child dog.JPG


View attachment child pimp.JPG


View attachment college dip 1.JPG


View attachment college dip 2.JPG


----------



## TCUBOB

Here, we have me in college getting dragged up for a party, college drunk dancing, college doing the "Foxy" dance from Wayne's World, and me shaving my head in college 

View attachment college drag 1.JPG


View attachment college drag 2.JPG


View attachment college drunk dancing.JPG


View attachment college foxy dance.JPG


View attachment college head shaving.JPG


----------



## TCUBOB

This is me NOT copping a feel, though no one ever believes that, at a pimp and ho party in college (fur coat not pictured), power chugging a pitcher of Zima (hey, it was new when I went to college) and the classic if inflatable giraffes could talk 

View attachment college not copping a feel.JPG


View attachment college pimp and ho.JPG


View attachment college power chug.JPG


View attachment college talking giraffes.JPG


----------



## TCUBOB

Me at a college party as the 1970s, my "Duke" moment in DC, and my "Monica" moment in DC, of which I have no memory. However, the young lady in question was nice enough to send me the photo.....and keep the negatives for herself, I'm sure. 

View attachment college sheik.JPG


View attachment dc dukakis moment.JPG


View attachment dc monica moment.JPG


----------



## UMBROBOYUM

I lol'd at this thread.. my turn...


yaya for unshaved faces and messed up hair!


oh i love head scratches...


----------



## BackNickelBack

Ivy said:


> i think we should get married.




I'd be stupid to turn down an opportunity like this. There's no backing out now. There are witnesses.


----------



## alienlanes

Now that the Bob-in-drag picture has appeared twice, I'm going to have to dig out my own sexxxxy drag photos.

But those aren't my goofiest. My goofiest is quite recent and comes from my photo session for the LOLBBW thread.

If you see this face in real life, RUN.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

^^^lol- I really like this pic of you- you look so ~cute!~


----------



## eightyseven

Here's a goofy one of me in Israel wearing some crazy mess of unmatching clothes and chowing down on some high-quality schwarma and pita. Can't you tell I'm excited? 

View attachment DSCN0011b.jpg


----------



## elle camino




----------



## Krissy12

Goofy, I can do that....


----------



## Pookie

This is me, face to face with a dragon! Its from the illuminations display of My Little Pony here in my town.







urgh, ignore the glaring wedding ring.... its not there anymore, I think I may have to photoshop my photo since I love it so much.


----------



## Rowan

Me being dumb in my room...and me with my brother's girlfriend before we went out for halloween one year.... 

View attachment P1150009.JPG


View attachment PA310046.JPG


----------



## chunkeymonkey

LOL this get up is from chucke cheese.....





Me posing for the kids


----------



## love dubh

Fall 2005. Yeahhhhhhh, drag show.






Drunk on whiskey. We spoke French all that night. 'Twas beautiful. 





Smoking hookah at a hookah bar. Don't hate me cuz I can taste your love!





Graphic, but still goofy looking. That's a piercing needle. Yep.


----------



## Tooz

This thread makes me want to take a goofy picture.


----------



## liz (di-va)

One at a time, boys, one at a time --


----------



## AgentSkelly

Here's a good one: 

View attachment train.jpg


----------



## Rowan

love dubh said:


> Fall 2005. Yeahhhhhhh, drag show.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Drunk on whiskey. We spoke French all that night. 'Twas beautiful.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Smoking hookah at a hookah bar. Don't hate me cuz I can taste your love!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Graphic, but still goofy looking. That's a piercing needle. Yep.



Still darn cute


----------



## Chimpi

AgentSkelly said:


> Here's a good one:



What's bad is that this reminded me of Harry Potter in Harry Potter And The Half-Blood Prince. :huh:


----------



## Ample Pie

me, kissing the booty of a boy at a show.


----------



## Lastminute.Tom

at last a use for the only pictures I have of myself, not that I'm vain or anything  (oh and my hair is now gone, it went off with someone elses scalp and hasn't written or anything, I should have taken more care of it)

this is me and me mate stew, out at "the edge" for me mate grahams birthday, which is where most of these pics are from




uninverted, this picture looks like I'm about to be runover




I'm not sure why I was tilting my head, it may have been to perv, who knows




after the night out, back in the gutter and happy to be there




were we posing? fecked if I can remember this is a loooong time ago




'air in me face, and glasses over me 'air





well thats all I have to offer until I find my camera cable, which is eluding me in a bally-awful way


----------



## LillyBBBW

This by far isn't the goofiest picture but it's the goofiest I have at the office.


----------



## shygal

View attachment looking good.jpg
looking good as always :blink:


----------



## alienlanes

shygal said:


> View attachment 20327
> looking good as always :blink:



Robert Smith? I didn't know you were on Dims!


----------



## love dubh

SlackerFA said:


> Robert Smith? I didn't know you were on Dims!



Ya srsly. Show me how you do that trick.


----------



## butch

Love dubh, you look like Shane from "The L-Word" in your first picture. Therefore, that picture is not goofy, 'cuz Shane is hot.

All these pictures are fun, thanks for showing 'em.


----------



## loaf

shygal said:


> View attachment 20327
> looking good as always :blink:



!!!!

Shygal have i seen you in a certain geisha video!?

and from scotland!? :shocked: 

:smitten: *faints* :smitten:


----------



## Surlysomething

Trying to scare my sister's...they didn't get it.


:doh:


----------



## SummerG

i think this pic is from a couple years ago... my friend recently posted it to me as a myspace comment as a reminder of the goofiness


----------



## Lilbexter

My sister told me that she could easily black mail me with this picture.

I THINK IT'S BEAUTIFUL. 

View attachment Photo 65.jpg


----------



## BigCutieSasha

Me on the new ride at Enchanted Forrest. The Challenge of Mondor!!! And me hamming it up for the camera. 



 


Me on the beach in Seaside. Im a princess!!


----------



## eightyseven

Lilbexter said:


> My sister told me that she could easily black mail me with this picture.
> 
> I THINK IT'S BEAUTIFUL.



That's because it is


----------



## This1Yankee

View attachment silly.jpg


Hmm. Cross-eyed and fat lips. Sexay.


----------



## Wayne_Zitkus

One goofy picture, coming up!!!


----------



## eightyseven

Wayne_Zitkus said:


> One goofy picture, coming up!!!



Hahahaha... ahyuk!  

Nice one, Wayne. I approve.


----------



## Accept

BigCutieSasha said:


> Me on the beach in Seaside. Im a princess!!



Wooo, lookin awesome sasha

Okay it's so weird to see photos on this forum of places that I've been to. 

It's also weird that that photo contains blue sky. -___-

EDIT: oh man, and I've been on the challenge of mondor recently too. man alive.


----------



## ParliamentofOwls

(this was definitely on Christmas)








(and this was thanksgiving.)


----------



## Carrie

ParliamentofOwls said:


> (this was definitely on Christmas)



The best part of this is the caption. 'Cause everyone gets naked and rocks out on Christmas, right?


----------



## Blackjack




----------



## FatAndProud

Blackjack said:


>



eee-yew. gruffness :wubu:


----------



## Suze

ParliamentofOwls said:


> [/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (and this was thanksgiving.)



ok, that's it.

I'm in loooooove  :batting:


----------



## boots

BackNickelBack said:


> Halloween '06



No, WE should get married. Ivy is lame.





Tie you to some train tracks?


----------



## Blackjack

boots said:


> Tie you to some train tracks?



You're missing the top hat.


----------



## boots

Blackjack said:


> You're missing the top hat.



It was repeatedly sat on a couple years back .


----------



## Pookie

ooo tie me to something, dunno about train tracks though


----------



## boots

Pookie said:


> ooo tie me to something, dunno about train tracks though



Le Wink


----------



## MsGreenLantern

Here are a few of my favorites!





I love museums





I love being creepy with my best friend




And I love Gettysburg wax musuems




Yes, I do wear my hair up in two buns, and yes I am quite tacky sometimes.


----------



## Red

I swear they are multiplying...


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Red said:


> I swear they are multiplying...




Omg.... you're so strikingly gorgeous! Beautiful hair and eyes


----------



## largenlovely

hahhahaha if there were gonna be a winner this would definitely be it



ParliamentofOwls said:


> (this was definitely on Christmas)


----------



## SoVerySoft

MissToodles said:


>



Jill, you've got to email this pic to Cat for her "Big Girls Big Stuff" site!!

It's adorable!!


----------



## TheNowhereMan

link us to the site, i wanna see this


----------



## ahtnamas

I can't remember what I was thinking









I am in there somewhere^

Pretending to be a fish


----------



## SoVerySoft

TheNowhereMan said:


> link us to the site, i wanna see this



Assuming you meant me...? it's Big Girl Big Stuff

And...oops! I see Jill already sent it to her!! haha! cool!


----------



## TheNowhereMan

SoVerySoft said:


> Assuming you meant me...? it's Big Girl Big Stuff
> 
> And...oops! I see Jill already sent it to her!! haha! cool!



thank ya, i forgot i had seen this before and had it bookmarked XD


----------



## BigCutieSasha

ParliamentofOwls said:


> (this was definitely on Christmas)



Love this picture!  It reminds me of the Happy Naked Hour at my church camp when I was younger. The guys would walk around in their cabins naked and play guitar. Then you would hear a loud "WOOHOO!", and all the girls would say, "It's Happy Naked Hour." It's a special camp.


----------



## This1Yankee

BigCutieSasha said:


> Love this picture!  It reminds me of the Happy Naked Hour *at my church camp* when I was younger. The guys would walk around in their cabins naked and play guitar. Then you would hear a loud "WOOHOO!", and all the girls would say, "It's Happy Naked Hour." It's a special camp.


 

What's wrong with religion these days?


----------



## ThatFatGirl

This is an older pic... Me and Mr. Shaw and Shaw's Garden in St. Louis. He's kinda feeling me up.


----------



## UMBROBOYUM

boots said:


> No, WE should get married. Ivy is lame.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tie you to some train tracks?



Wow an Mbox! yay! another audio recording engineer! lol

I should take a pic of my system


----------



## philosobear

ParliamentofOwls said:


> (this was definitely on Christmas)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (and this was thanksgiving.)



the top one is a very very special picture and made me laugh for a long time...I think it's you on the left with the acoustic guitar...that is the specialest part of the whole thing. I would like a high res file so that I can crop it and work on the the guy on the left in photoshop so he becomes an etching of a greek god in torment. Thankyou so much for posting...


----------



## BigCutieSasha

This1Yankee said:


> What's wrong with religion these days?



lol Its not like the girls were invited into the cabins. It was just boys being boys... although I will say our camp was special.


----------



## rainyday

Recent:



















My Gemini twins pic.



From a few years ago: 










And from about 15 years ago. Goofiest of all because I thought that ugly orange umbrella was an attractive way to hide my fat body. Gotta love the white pantyhose with red shoes too.


----------



## BigCutieSasha

Rainy, you have by far the most beautiful eye color I have ever seen! I want!


----------



## pinuptami

Yep...that's right, I'm in Dumbo! 

View attachment dumbodim.jpg


----------



## pinuptami

Piggy hat! 

View attachment hatsdim.jpg


----------



## Ruby Ripples

pinuptami said:


> Piggy hat!




LOL That piggy hat is sooo cute and silly! I can see the woman behind you staring at it!


----------



## Checksum Panic

Ohhh God, there are far too many goofy pics of me floating around the net somewhere...AND HERE SOME ARE. Most of these are from a photo-scavenger hunt for my buddy's bday...enjoi!

1) "I can't believe we all fit in this" + 10 Points
View attachment 00950027.JPG


2) Team member in opposite gender's clothing + 15 Points
View attachment indi.JPG


3) Using teammates to spell a word + 10 (lol it says "Jive", sorta)
View attachment jive.JPG


4) Creative use of an inner tube + 5 pts.(+ 10 for most creative)
View attachment dildo.JPG


5) Creative use of pylon + 5 pts. (+ 10 for most creative) I'm just pretending! I swear!
View attachment pylon.JPG


More to come!


----------



## Checksum Panic

Last two!

This one was still part of the scavenger hunt.

This one was 

6)"Capture the essance of "T" (our buddy whom the hunt was for)" + 15 points (+ 10 for best one!)

View attachment timmay.JPG


This is not related...but gooooofy as hell.
View attachment wheel.jpg


Thats it!


----------



## Chimpi

rainyday said:


> And from about 15 years ago. Goofiest of all because I thought that ugly orange umbrella was an attractive way to hide my fat body. Gotta love the white pantyhose with red shoes too.



*Waiting for the umbrella to _move out da fuckin' way!_*


----------



## pinuptami

Ruby Ripples said:


> LOL That piggy hat is sooo cute and silly! I can see the woman behind you staring at it!



haha yeah...it was a good time for all!


----------



## Blackjack

Checksum Panic said:


> This is not related...but gooooofy as hell.
> View attachment 20586



*WINS THE INTERNET.*


----------



## rainyday

BigCutieSasha said:


> Rainy, you have by far the most beautiful eye color I have ever seen! I want!


 Wow, Sasha. Thanks.  Wouldn't you know what I've always wanted is big, brown, soulful ones. 



Chimpi said:


> *Waiting for the umbrella to _move out da fuckin' way!_*


Heh. I wish it was gone too, Chimpi. What a doof I was about my body.


----------



## liz (di-va)

rainyday said:


> And from about 15 years ago. Goofiest of all because I thought that ugly orange umbrella was an attractive way to hide my fat body. Gotta love the white pantyhose with red shoes too.



You deserve gallons of rep for postin this. ROCK ON with big crimson umbrella.


----------



## LillyBBBW

rainyday said:


> And from about 15 years ago. Goofiest of all because I thought that ugly orange umbrella was an attractive way to hide my fat body. Gotta love the white pantyhose with red shoes too.




It's the hat hanging on the chair that catches my eye. Red hat, red shoes, red umbrella, white stockings,the polka dot dress and that bewitching smile complete the look that 15 years ago would have pit Billy Joel and Steve Perry against each other in a battle to the death to win your affections. Or at the very least a starring role in their music videos.


----------



## rainyday

liz (di-va) said:


> You deserve gallons of rep for postin this. ROCK ON with big crimson umbrella.


That bad, isn't it? lol So bad it's good. You know what's worse? The umbrella and hat weren't the photographer's props. I actually brought them with me to the studio for the express purpose of hiding behind them. It was a premeditated act of attempted fat coverage!



LillyBBBW said:


> It's the hat hanging on the chair that catches my eye. Red hat, red shoes, red umbrella, white stockings,the polka dot dress and that bewitching smile complete the look that 15 years ago would have pit Billy Joel and Steve Perry against each other in a battle to the death to win your affections. Or at the very least a starring role in their music videos.


Hahaha. I'd only have done it if i could have brought my props!


----------



## Santaclear

rainyday said:


> And from about 15 years ago. Goofiest of all because I thought that ugly orange umbrella was an attractive way to hide my fat body. Gotta love the white pantyhose with red shoes too.



I think Rainy's got a rifle behind that umbrella.


----------



## babyjeep21

Okay.... 2 things.

1. I promise that there is a screendoor there!

2. My pictures almost always have something to do with my boobs... 

View attachment Boobs.jpg


View attachment l_89a957fad8d71ba5de1bc282e586fe47.jpg


View attachment MelinBoobs.jpg


View attachment sunglasses.jpg


----------



## PhillyFA

babyjeep21 said:


> 2. My pictures almost always have something to do with my boobs...



I have absolutely NO PROBLEM with pics of you...or your boobs.


----------



## stan_der_man

rainyday said:


> ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My Gemini twins pic.



Rainy, if you ever have a bobble head doll designed in this image, please let me be the first one to know. I will have one glued to the dashboard of my car in a second!  P.S. I can soooo relate to your umbrella picture... in an '80s context that is in fact a very beautiful picture (as are all pictures of you!)

Here are some of my many goofy pictures. Most pictures of me probably meet this criteria so I'll keep it brief... The first picture of me was taken just a couple of days ago. The second picture is my graduation picture. The third picture was taken when I was in art school. To make a long story short, my sculpture teacher had an opportunity to create some images with the worlds largest Polaroid camera; I happened to fit into the costume.... I'm the guy in the middle.

fa_man_stan


----------



## EbonySSBBW

This picture was taken in California when Tina and Eric let us invade their honeymoon suite to see the "love tub." This was before their honeymoon officially began, of course. 

I have a mixed look on my face because I was both having fun but also worried about falling in the tub. Stefan was taking too long to take the picture. It ain't easy holding up 425lbs with one arm.


----------



## ashmamma84

EbonySSBBW said:


> This picture was taken in California when Tina and Eric let us invade their honeymoon suite to see the "love tub." This was before their honeymoon officially began, of course.
> 
> I have a mixed look on my face because I was both having fun but also worried about falling in the tub. Stefan was taking too long to take the picture. It ain't easy holding up 425lbs with one arm.



You are way flexible though...and that tub looks mighty deep! I would have been afraid as well.


----------



## AgentSkelly

BigCutieSasha said:


> Me on the beach in Seaside. Im a princess!!



I have an sudden urge to build a sandcastle with you......


----------



## dodo

babyjeep21 said:


> Okay.... 2 things.
> 
> 1. I promise that there is a screendoor there!
> 
> 2. My pictures almost always have something to do with my boobs...



Yeah, but there's a hole in it.


----------



## dodo

> largenlovely said:
> 
> 
> 
> hahhahaha if there were gonna be a winner this would definitely be it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ParliamentofOwls said:
> 
> 
> 
> (this was definitely on Christmas)
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Wassamatta with this? 

View attachment conehead1.JPG


----------



## rainyday

EbonySSBBW said:


> This picture was taken in California when Tina and Eric let us invade their honeymoon suite to see the "love tub." This was before their honeymoon officially began, of course.


Haha, Ebony. It's even better full size. Now I know why you guys came out of there laughing. I think you need to post the arm ones too.



Santaclear said:


> I think Rainy's got a rifle behind that umbrella.


 Shhhh. You've blown my cover and put me in all kinds of danger now, mister!



fa_man_stan said:


> Rainy, if you ever have a bobble head doll designed in this image, please let me be the first one to know. I will have one glued to the dashboard of my car in a second!  P.S. I can soooo relate to your umbrella picture... in an '80s context that is in fact a very beautiful picture (as are all pictures of you!)


Thanks, Stan. I'll put you down for one on my Future Customers List lol. Going to have to do some R&D to work out how to get the bobbling action to be a litte more jiggly than the average bobblehead doll though. That's some costume you fit into btw.


----------



## lemmink

Yeah, obviously my boy didn't get around to washing the bathroom mirror that day.


----------



## AgentSkelly

rainyday said:


> Recent:
> 
> And from about 15 years ago. Goofiest of all because I thought that ugly orange umbrella was an attractive way to hide my fat body. Gotta love the white pantyhose with red shoes too.



Hey...wait....was that ever published in a catalog? I swear I have seen a similar picture before!


----------



## SoVerySoft

AgentSkelly said:


> Hey...wait....was that ever published in a catalog? I swear I have seen a similar picture before!



You're thinking of the Morton Salt container.


----------



## AgentSkelly

SoVerySoft said:


> You're thinking of the Morton Salt container.



LOL...I wish I was....I'm thinking like a early 1990s JC Penney catalog


----------



## Carrie

lemmink said:


> Yeah, obviously my boy didn't get around to washing the bathroom mirror that day.



Adoring the 'tude, Lemmink!


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

@ Lemmick- you're such a beautiful woman- you can't look goofy even when you try


----------



## dodo

lemmink said:


> Yeah, obviously my boy didn't get around to washing the bathroom mirror that day.



I thort it were lil' sparklies.


----------



## Pookie

another with the giant ponies!!


----------



## Jon Blaze

Pookie said:


> another with the giant ponies!!



AWWWWW... Look at le smile.


----------



## Tassel

Pookie said:


> another with the giant ponies!!



I don't know what's cuter Pookie or the ponies!


----------



## Pookie

:wubu: awww thankies


----------



## Tassel

Pookie said:


> :wubu: awww thankies



You're very welcome!


----------



## Suze

Pookie said:


> another with the giant ponies!!



your pony fetish freaks me out a bit 

cute pic btw


----------



## Pookie

*grins* I collect My Little Pony and you dont know how many of the small ones I have  now THATS a scary amount


----------



## masvidal

Tassel said:


> I don't know what's cuter Pookie or the ponies!



I can't exactly say there's alot of doubt in my mind. 

Hotdamn :wubu:


----------



## Pookie

masvidal said:


> I can't exactly say there's alot of doubt in my mind.
> 
> Hotdamn :wubu:




:blush: hoping you mean me :blush:


----------



## masvidal

Pookie said:


> :blush: hoping you mean me :blush:



Rest assured  

You are just about the cutest thing I've seen in months :wubu:


----------



## Pookie

:wubu: *smiles* thank you xx


----------



## GPL

Pookie said:


> another with the giant ponies!!



I'm back after some terrible weeks without a pc, lol and now I see this picture I suddenly remember why I love BBW's so much...:wubu: 
Pookie, you are such a cutie:wubu: 

Tight hugs,
GPL.


----------



## Pookie

GPL said:


> I'm back after some terrible weeks without a pc, lol and now I see this picture I suddenly remember why I love BBW's so much...:wubu:
> Pookie, you are such a cutie:wubu:
> 
> Tight hugs,
> GPL.



awww *gets all shy* thank you :blush:


----------



## Admiral_Snackbar

There are times when getting copies of your childhood pictures are not GOOD things. My previous post about the 70s Shirt From Hell aside, I think this is a goofy one in the purest sense: Mother setting me up for a portrait and trying to accessorize, but in the purest "cute now but will haunt you in 30 years sort of way. I love you mom, but you made getting laid in kindergarten damn near IMPOSSIBLE.

Overall, I thought the Huggy Bear hat went well with the vest and Buster Browns, but can one truly 'pimp' at 4 years old? What was Iceberg Slim doing as a toddler?

_Didn't I tell you the Fisher Price rotary phone in my walker was busted and I couldn't get in contact wit my bitches?_ 

View attachment pimpin.jpg


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

^^ that's one of the cutest, sweetest pics Admiral


----------



## BothGunsBlazing

me .. dancing around the .. Bronx Zoo.


----------



## Admiral_Snackbar

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> ^^ that's one of the cutest, sweetest pics Admiral



Thanks a lot GEF, but I see your comment and raise you this little morsel (me and the little guy napping...not goofy but still insulin-shot sweet). 

View attachment sleeping.jpg


----------



## ashmamma84

Admiral_Snackbar said:


> Thanks a lot GEF, but I see your comment and raise you this little morsel (me and the little guy napping...not goofy but still insulin-shot sweet).



Awwwww! Such a cute lil guy!


----------



## liz (di-va)

awww! nice. and nice to know that you are more than face and half an arm .



BothGunsBlazing said:


> me .. dancing around the .. Bronx Zoo.


----------



## BothGunsBlazing

liz (di-va) said:


> awww! nice. and nice to know that you are more than face and half an arm .



yeah, glad I could like shed light on that .. though the amputee fetish types have already removed me from their Yahoo lists.


----------



## LillyBBBW

BothGunsBlazing said:


> yeah, glad I could like shed light on that .. though the amputee fetish types have already removed me from their Yahoo lists.



Yeah but all the "cute boys dancin' in the Bronx zoo" fetish types are getting their rocks off right about now.


----------



## dreamer72fem

Here is one from a few days ago.....honestly I dont know what got into me. I look like I am CRAZY!!
Stacey 

View attachment silly.jpg


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

dreamer72fem said:


> Here is one from a few days ago.....honestly I dont know what got into me. I look like I am CRAZY!!
> Stacey



I love it!
This and Ms Toodles under the big hand are the best ones in the thread, IMO.


----------



## supersoup

BothGunsBlazing said:


> me .. dancing around the .. Bronx Zoo.



zoo fun!!! cute!

now i'm off to plan a trip to my zoo.


----------



## Surlysomething

Admiral_Snackbar said:


> There are times when getting copies of your childhood pictures are not GOOD things.






pretty damn cute to me


----------



## supersoup

my best friend and i went to this awesome garden in our town the other day, and discovered some statues we didn't know were there. pardon the frizztastic hairs.  

View attachment grabdabum.JPG


----------



## Jon Blaze

supersoup said:


> my best friend and i went to this awesome garden in our town the other day, and discovered some statues we didn't know were there. pardon the frizztastic hairs.



Nah... You look cute as ever Soupy!!


----------



## Blackjack

supersoup said:


> pardon the frizztastic hairs.



Oh hell, their hair looks fine! I have no idea what you're talking about.

(Not that statues can really have frizzy hair... I think Soupy's lost it.)


----------



## supersoup

Blackjack said:


> Oh hell, their hair looks fine! I have no idea what you're talking about.
> 
> (Not that statues can really have frizzy hair... I think Soupy's lost it.)



smartypants...

btw, you could totally be an ass double for that statue. photoshop kthx.


----------



## James

James' heterosexual credentials were fading fast... 

View attachment goofy.jpg


----------



## stan_der_man

James said:


> James' heterosexual credentials were fading fast...



Ain't nothin' wrong with a guy showing his femine side, especially next to a cute gal! Soft and supple skin never killed a guy either... 

fa_man_stan


----------



## Pookie

James said:


> James' heterosexual credentials were fading fast...




I think thats adorable picture!!! and pampered skin is always a good thing


----------



## BigCutieSasha

James said:


> James' heterosexual credentials were fading fast...



You are sooo dead Mr Bond...... lol


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

supersoup said:


> my best friend and i went to this awesome garden in our town the other day, and discovered some statues we didn't know were there. pardon the frizztastic hairs.




I love this pic- and how shiny, bright your hair is- GORGEOUS!


----------



## Jon Blaze

James said:


> James' heterosexual credentials were fading fast...



It depends on the woman. You know that already James-San.  

Some ladies like smooth skin, and some like their guys RUGGED.


----------



## lalatx

Total Weirdness but yeah... 

View attachment 185534.jpg


View attachment 185542.jpg


View attachment 1237673798_m.jpg


View attachment m_413c67bbf31d5b4a26f77f80306efd12.jpg


----------



## FatAndProud

*FAKE MOUSTACHES RULE!!*

View attachment 21101


View attachment 21102


*And this is just cuz I'm craaaazzzy.*

View attachment 21103


----------



## lalatx

that they do... only wish i had actually drawn one on myself (and not just on a picture).. but sadly I did not think of it.... i will regret this for the rest of my life... or for the next 15 seconds.


----------



## Admiral_Snackbar

James said:


> James' heterosexual credentials were fading fast...


 Nonsense, James. I think men need to understand more about the beauty rituals. Every heterosexual man has a gay gene active somewhere. Mine happens to involve hair dye talent; I can color a woman's hair like a mo-fo. I cannot frost, mind you, so I am spared from working up my mom's coiffure.

I figure I had to do something with 4 years of biochemistry education :eat2:


----------



## James

BigCutieSasha said:


> You are sooo dead Mr Bond...... lol



thats what all the bond baddies say... never happens tho 

anyway, you know I have goofier... three words... Challenge of Mondor


----------



## BigCutieSasha

Cartoon drawing of me and James at Saturday Market. The body praportions weren't quite right for me, but I'm sure James didn't mind what the cartoonist did to him.  Tell us if you think he did a good job.








Ya think he did a good job?


----------



## James

BigCutieSasha said:


> Cartoon drawing of me and James at Saturday Market. The body praportions weren't quite right for me, but I'm sure James didn't mind what the cartoonist did to him.  Tell us if you think he did a good job.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ya think he did a good job?



ha yeah... although as well as the oversight of one or two pounds on your behalf, he seems to have me shorter than you..????

and we gave the dude money for this drawing ?


----------



## PattiGirl

You two are absolutely adorable!


----------



## stan_der_man

James said:


> BigCutieSasha said:
> 
> 
> 
> Cartoon drawing of me and James at Saturday Market. The body praportions weren't quite right for me, but I'm sure James didn't mind what the cartoonist did to him.  Tell us if you think he did a good job.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ya think he did a good job?
> 
> 
> 
> ha yeah... although as well as the oversight of one or two pounds on your behalf, he seems to have me shorter than you..????
> 
> and we gave the dude money for this drawing ?
Click to expand...

Very cute drawing of you guys regardless of the proportion oversights! (Although I though all British guys were short surly charactors...  ) I had the same problem when I got my fat girl tattoo, I really had to emphasize that I did want a fat girl, and I had to emphasize where to make her fat (he didn't quite get the love handles that I wanted though... but I'm still happy with what he did...) We need more FA artists out there...

Stan


----------



## AgentSkelly

BigCutieSasha said:


> Cartoon drawing of me and James at Saturday Market. The body praportions weren't quite right for me, but I'm sure James didn't mind what the cartoonist did to him.  Tell us if you think he did a good job.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ya think he did a good job?



The cartoonist got your cheeks right!


----------



## Fuzzy Necromancer

I think it was the only female body he had learned to draw, just like how some charicaturists will, upon asking your interests, hear only the word "dune buggy". Street cartoonist who draw accurately usually go to bed hungry.


----------



## Surlysomething

BigCutieSasha said:


> Cartoon drawing of me and James at Saturday Market. The body praportions weren't quite right for me, but I'm sure James didn't mind what the cartoonist did to him.  Tell us if you think he did a good job.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ya think he did a good job?





you two are so freakin' cute together


----------



## Ivy

this was from a festival i went to last weekend.


----------



## Ivy

... and this was from the bar later that night.
pretty sure we were rocking out to n'sync.
we are all about the hitz.


----------



## Krissy12

Ivy said:


> this was from a festival i went to last weekend.



I would like to attend said festival just for that lovely kabob and rice. :wubu: :eat2:


----------



## Ivy

Krissy12 said:


> I would like to attend said festival just for that lovely kabob and rice. :wubu: :eat2:



it was quite delicious.


----------



## ataraxia

Ivy said:


> ... and this was from the bar later that night.
> pretty sure we were rocking out to n'sync.
> we are all about the hitz.



That guy in the next booth looks annoyed with you


----------



## liz (di-va)

Ivy said:


> this was from a festival i went to last weekend.



fun, bebe!


----------



## Ivy

ataraxia said:


> That guy in the next booth looks annoyed with you



you know, he probably was. everyone is always annoyed by me! haha


----------



## Ivy

liz (di-va) said:


> fun, bebe!



thank you love!


----------



## GPL

Ivy said:


> ... and this was from the bar later that night.
> pretty sure we were rocking out to n'sync.
> we are all about the hitz.




Lovely pictures, cutie!
Who is that chick with you?

Tight hugs,
GPL.


----------



## Ivy

GPL said:


> Lovely pictures, cutie!
> Who is that chick with you?
> 
> Tight hugs,
> GPL.



thank you! 

she is my good friend who people often mistake for my sister. haha


----------



## GPL

Ivy said:


> thank you!
> 
> she is my good friend who people often mistake for my sister. haha



Hehehe, it is nice to have a sister, huh?
I liked you more in the first pic, lol. Seeing you eat is always good, hehe :eat1: The second one shows a "bad" habit, but hey, you had fun!:smitten: 

Bellyrubs,
GPL.


----------



## furious styles




----------



## runningman

At the end of a holiday in Spain. It'd been a long week fuelled only by red wine...... 

View attachment SanFerminJuly04076(4).jpg


----------



## Ivy

GPL said:


> Hehehe, it is nice to have a sister, huh?
> I liked you more in the first pic, lol. Seeing you eat is always good, hehe :eat1: The second one shows a "bad" habit, but hey, you had fun!:smitten:
> 
> Bellyrubs,
> GPL.



Well, she isn't my sister.  My sister is much younger than me and a natural blonde. 

I don't smoke other than when I drink!


----------



## GPL

You still are the cutest to me:smitten:


----------



## liz (di-va)

mmm....weirdy


----------



## Ruby Ripples

runningman said:


> At the end of a holiday in Spain. It'd been a long week fuelled only by red wine......



LOL! Looks like there should be a big cartoon bumble bee on your nose there! What is that neckerchief?


----------



## scudmissilez

Awesome, leftover from a high school english project:


----------



## Ruby Ripples

scudmissilez said:


> Awesome, leftover from a high school english project:



It only takes us to a login page, can't see the pic. If you can keep the pic in your pc, use the little paperclip symbol to attach it here


----------



## stan_der_man

liz (di-va) said:


> mmm....weirdy
> http://www.dimensionsmagazine.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=21613&stc=1&d=1182619283


You are my favorite iGoof Liz! I'll have an iMac in my office fairly soon again... so maybe, just maybe...

fa_man_stan


----------



## RedVelvet

I got yer goofy right here.... 

View attachment Kissy2.jpg


----------



## RedVelvet

fa_man_stan said:


> Very cute drawing of you guys regardless of the proportion oversights! (Although I though all British guys were short surly charactors...  ) I had the same problem when I got my fat girl tattoo, I really had to emphasize that I did want a fat girl, and I had to emphasize where to make her fat (he didn't quite get the love handles that I wanted though... but I'm still happy with what he did...) We need more FA artists out there...
> 
> Stan




I dunno....far as I can tell..you have my body on your bicep.


----------



## stan_der_man

RedVelvet said:


> I got yer goofy right here....


Now dats some of da cutest goofyness I've evah seen!

fa_man_stan


----------



## RedVelvet

fa_man_stan said:


> Now dats some of da cutest goofyness I've evah seen!
> 
> fa_man_stan




Thank you ever so, my friend.....I do goofy much better than say....um....sultry.


----------



## James

with my kitchen insect posse....
(no we are not on drugs...)


----------



## RedVelvet

James said:


> with my kitchen insect posse....
> (no we are not on drugs...)




How cute are you?



Pretty dang cute, I say.


----------



## BigCutieSasha

James said:


> with my kitchen insect posse....
> (no we are not on drugs...)



I can't wait to meet them!


----------



## Ginger

I love this shot on so many different levels.  I was going to take a bite, but didn't have any ranch dressing on hand...






And one from many years (and many pounds) ago, downtown Detroit at Comerica Park, just being stupid.


----------



## Pookie

Kitties Kitties KITTIES!! Yay for purring furry friends, yours does look a little shocked though!! Both pictures of you Ginger are super cute


----------



## runningman

Ruby Ripples said:


> LOL! Looks like there should be a big cartoon bumble bee on your nose there! What is that neckerchief?



The neckerchief is called a panuelo. It's from the San Fermin festival in Pamplona where they run the bulls through the town. Everyone wheres all white with a red sash tied around the waist and the red 'panuelo' around the neck. 

I had a great time when we were there. The boys said I was buying a different souvenir at every stall. I would deny this but I was too drunk......


----------



## runningman

I really should preview my posts before posting. So I can see that I am an idiot before posting. That should read 'Everybody wears.........' of course. :doh:


----------



## Blackjack

Ginger said:


> I love this shot on so many different levels.  I was going to take a bite, but didn't have any ranch dressing on hand...



*Cat: The Other Other White Meat*

Also, best file name ever, and the pic made me laugh pretty damn hard.


----------



## RedVelvet

Ginger said:


> I love this shot on so many different levels.  I was going to take a bite, but didn't have any ranch dressing on hand...





Ginger, you have the most beautiful lips I have ever seen.

Good God....that avatar is a heartbreaker.


----------



## ataraxia

RedVelvet said:


> I got yer goofy right here....



Stevie Nicks???


----------



## RedVelvet

ataraxia said:


> Stevie Nicks???




Gosh.....I havent been told I look like her in a long time....

thanks


----------



## liz (di-va)

Ginger said:


> I love this shot on so many different levels.   I was going to take a bite, but didn't have any ranch dressing on hand...



I keep comin back, too, to the way the cat is poised..heheheheh.. so hilarious! like he's flying


----------



## stan_der_man

Here is another little contribution of pics that I took recently. The first is goofing around with reflections and the second is a SYSFAD reject. Lots of fun pics on this thread!

Stan


----------



## Tooz

fa_man_stan said:


> Here is another little contribution of pics that I took recently. The first is goofing around with reflections and the second is a SYSFAD reject. Lots of fun pics on this thread!
> 
> Stan



Second pic = awesome.

You should use it for an avatar. Seriously


----------



## stan_der_man

Tooz said:


> Second pic = awesome.
> 
> You should use it for an avatar. Seriously



Thanks Tooz! I always manage to somehow mangle images when I shrink them down. You might be right, I'll give it a try. 

Stan


----------



## liz (di-va)

I like it too. Nice n psycho!


----------



## stan_der_man

Psyching is something that comes naturally to me :blink: 

Thanks for the kudos Liz!  

Stan


----------



## BLUEeyedBanshee

Alrighty I'll play...this was last Fall at an orchard...fun stuff.


----------



## ScreamingChicken

BLUEeyedBanshee said:


> Alrighty I'll play...this was last Fall at an orchard...fun stuff.



A lemon orchard?


----------



## Tooz

Blamf!


----------



## stan_der_man

BLUEeyedBanshee said:


> Alrighty I'll play...this was last Fall at an orchard...fun stuff.
> 
> http://i27.photobucket.com/albums/c174/BLUEeyedBanshee/2006_10_22_Apple_Charlies_Orchard02.jpg



This ought to be the "Ssssooooo Sssassay Thread"! Very cute and funny pic Banshee!

Thanks for the avatar Tooz! I like it! 

Stan


----------



## Michelle

Lordy, Stan. You never fail to make me laugh with your goofy pictures.

Banshee - great photo. Love Screaming's post back.


----------



## largenlovely

i got another one that i found recently hehe 

View attachment face.jpg


----------



## stan_der_man

largenlovely said:


> i got another one that i found recently hehe



Your "goofy" pictures always look so cute Largenlovely, you are a beautiful gal! I'd look like a scruffwad if I tried a pose like that...



Michelle said:


> Lordy, Stan. You never fail to make me laugh with your goofy pictures.
> ...



Thanks Michelle, glad to put a smile on your face!

Stan


----------



## Michelle

This is a few years back. I told my then-boyfriend that I was sending him a "sexy pic". This photo spurred on a web site after the fact (LilyLaLaa for those oldies around here who may remember). It's amazing what some badly applied eye shadow and a tube of lipstick can do, huh? Look quickly. I'll probably regret posting this and remove the photo.


----------



## stan_der_man

Michelle said:


> This is a few years back. I told my then-boyfriend that I was sending him a "sexy pic". This photo spurred on a web site after the fact (LilyLaLaa for those oldies around here who may remember). It's amazing what some badly applied eye shadow and a tube of lipstick can do, huh? Look quickly. I'll probably regret posting this and remove the photo.
> 
> 
> http://home.comcast.net/~michelllle/dim/doyathinkimsexy.jpg



That is a way funny and cute pic Michelle! If I was your boyfriend, I wouldn't pass up the opportunity to "feel your heart beat..." 

Stan


----------



## Ample Pie

Michelle said:


> This is a few years back. I told my then-boyfriend that I was sending him a "sexy pic". This photo spurred on a web site after the fact (LilyLaLaa for those oldies around here who may remember). It's amazing what some badly applied eye shadow and a tube of lipstick can do, huh? Look quickly. I'll probably regret posting this and remove the photo.



Kind of got a Courtney Love vibe


----------



## RedVelvet

Michelle said:


> This is a few years back. I told my then-boyfriend that I was sending him a "sexy pic". This photo spurred on a web site after the fact (LilyLaLaa for those oldies around here who may remember). It's amazing what some badly applied eye shadow and a tube of lipstick can do, huh? Look quickly. I'll probably regret posting this and remove the photo.





I ..........I cannot stop laughing.

I LOVE this picture.

love.


----------



## Santaclear

Michelle said:


> This is a few years back. I told my then-boyfriend that I was sending him a "sexy pic". This photo spurred on a web site after the fact (LilyLaLaa for those oldies around here who may remember). It's amazing what some badly applied eye shadow and a tube of lipstick can do, huh? Look quickly. I'll probably regret posting this and remove the photo.



Hot 'n klassy! :smitten:


----------



## mossystate

Michelle..now THATS what I am talking about.*L*


----------



## BLUEeyedBanshee

Rebecca said:


> Kind of got a Courtney Love vibe



That was my first thought too!

Classic!


----------



## Bagalute

Me having a smoke 

View attachment tetraeder,gruga,cocktails 1082.JPG


----------



## Michelle

Rebecca said:


> Kind of got a Courtney Love vibe


 
Funny thing is, I wasn't going for Courtney, but I was told that when I had the Lily website up. I'm not sure if any of you remember the movie "What Ever Happened to Baby Jane?" with Bette Davis, but when I was fairly young, I saw that movie and in one scene, she's talking and putting on her lipstick (she was insane) and she's putting it all over her face. Scared the absolute living daylights out of me as a kid and that's the look I was going for. 

Cute photo, Bagalute!


----------



## stan_der_man

Bagalute said:


> Me having a smoke



Great picture Bagalute! (I'm sorry I can't resist...) Smmmooookin!



Stan


----------



## Imp

Michelle said:


> This is a few years back. I told my then-boyfriend that I was sending him a "sexy pic". This photo spurred on a web site after the fact (LilyLaLaa for those oldies around here who may remember). It's amazing what some badly applied eye shadow and a tube of lipstick can do, huh? Look quickly. I'll probably regret posting this and remove the photo.




Now there's a beautiful blast from the past!


----------



## RedVelvet

but wait...there's more..


There is something about this picture that makes me think I look like a muppet..a muppet with last night's ratty hair and and makeup.... 

View attachment bitchyface.jpg


----------



## Jon Blaze

RedVelvet said:


> but wait...there's more..
> 
> 
> There is something about this picture that makes me think I look like a muppet..a muppet with last night's ratty hair and and makeup....



What chu' talkin bout redvelvet?  
In all seriousness-is-isity: Your hair is enchanting. :wubu: 
Among other things. ^_^


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Bagalute said:


> Me having a smoke



Was this planned?? or just happen by accident?


----------



## ClashCityRocker

me and my pal brody...i hate that dog with a strong, strong passion.


----------



## supersoup

ClashCityRocker said:


> me and my pal brody...i hate that dog with a strong, strong passion.



sign my boobs, yeah?



(this looks like a rockstar pic to me fer some reason...)


----------



## RedVelvet

ClashCityRocker said:


> me and my pal brody...i hate that dog with a strong, strong passion.




I wuv Brody.......gimmie.

now.


----------



## stan_der_man

Here is another set of pics made in the iGoof genre... I had to pick up my daughter from daycare a couple of nights ago and we were at my workplace waiting for a computer to format so we had a little fun. In the pic on the upper left, I'm holding a mountain nyala spoon that an instructor gave me for helping him sneek scientific equipment into Ethiopia.

fa_man_stan


----------



## RedVelvet

Awww....yer kid kills me.


supacute.


----------



## LillyBBBW

Me yesterday at Deed's cookout. My image ID photo for AM's cell phone.


----------



## Ned Sonntag

LillyBBBW said:


> Me yesterday at Deed's cookout. My image ID photo for AM's cell phone.


 Oooh this new curly hairdo is GORGEOUS Lilly!


----------



## Tooz

LillyBBBW said:


> Me yesterday at Deed's cookout. My image ID photo for AM's cell phone.



Dear LORD! You are so gorgeous.


----------



## Ample Pie

Wow, that's such a lovely photo. And you are a lovely woman.



LillyBBBW said:


> Me yesterday at Deed's cookout. My image ID photo for AM's cell phone.


----------



## StaySafeTonight

I have a couple less embarrassing and fully clothes ones....


----------



## love dubh

StaySafeTonight said:


> I have a couple less embarrassing and fully clothes ones....



Which one are you? The cute long haired one, or the cute short haired one?


----------



## StaySafeTonight

long hair!


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

love dubh said:


> Which one are you? The cute long haired one, or the cute short haired one?




They are too cute.... I want to hate them already


----------



## ashmamma84

Funny stuff! 








The silliest pic I could find...


----------



## largenlovely

lol i'm sure you wouldn't and thank you  the goofy ones are always the fun ones



fa_man_stan said:


> Your "goofy" pictures always look so cute Largenlovely, you are a beautiful gal! I'd look like a scruffwad if I tried a pose like that...


----------



## Dj Zulu

Here's my stab 

View attachment history lesson.jpg


----------



## pendulous

You have a ghostly left hand


----------



## Admiral_Snackbar

This is what is euphemistically called the Dork Helmet. I bought this headband flashlight thing at Wallyworld; turned out to be amazingly good at getting light into small spaces like PC cases, under desks, etc.. I would have spun a litany of curses had I not had this when I built my new system. It has a very bright LED and a standard flashlight option, you can change the angle and it sits neatly across your head. It was in the sporting good section, so I assume it is very useful to mechanics and other people who need easy, hands-free light sources. 

It is also quite effective as a sex repellent (-10 CHA) 

View attachment dorkhelm.jpg


----------



## liz (di-va)

Here's something for you Buckeyes out there (don't look, 87):


----------



## charlieversion2

This was at my mothers wedding last year. I swear I wasn't sauced up!


----------



## furious styles

ChrisVersion2 said:


> This was at my mothers wedding last year. I swear I wasn't sauced up!



just put the knife down man, it's not worth it!


----------



## supersoup

liz (di-va) said:


> Here's something for you Buckeyes out there (don't look, 87):



YAY LIZ!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mango

LillyBBBW said:


> Me yesterday at Deed's cookout. My image ID photo for AM's cell phone.



*Excuse me Ma'am... I think your sandal is ringing....


 *


----------



## Jack Skellington

LillyBBBW said:


> Me yesterday at Deed's cookout. My image ID photo for AM's cell phone.



Your hair does look really nice.


----------



## Ample Pie

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> They are too cute.... I want to hate them already




Somehow I missed them...what kind of cradle robber am I?


----------



## BBWDREAMLOVER

Damon said:


> One of the dumbest pics I've ever taken.


I say HOTTT!:wubu: 
gosh your so yummy!!


----------



## eightyseven

liz (di-va) said:


> Here's something for you Buckeyes out there (don't look, 87):



Blech. I looked.

I just go with that at least when I spell my state (whichever one I'm claiming residence in that day... sometimes it's Maryland so please don't tell me you're a Duke grad or I might just explode) I don't need 105,000 other people to help me out with it  

It's okay though, Liz. I forgive you... this time!


----------



## BigCutieSasha

Me at the Chris Isaac show. This is after a few beers into the show.


----------



## eightyseven

BigCutieSasha said:


> Me at the Chris Isaac show. This is after a few beers into the show.



GOOFYFACE! :wubu:


----------



## Blackjack

BigCutieSasha said:


> Me at the Chris Isaac show. This is after a few beers into the show.



What the hell is Cameron Diaz doing there? :huh:


----------



## GPL

BigCutieSasha said:


> Me at the Chris Isaac show. This is after a few beers into the show.



My Gosh!
You are one of the best looking women ever:smitten:


----------



## elle camino

Blackjack said:


> What the hell is Cameron Diaz doing there? :huh:


being like 20 years older than herself and generally not looking a thing like cameron diaz?
 

also!
lily: YOU ARE SUCH A KNOCKOUT OH MY GOD. your hair looks amazing and your skin is frigging luminous. so jealous. 

sasha: you're so effing cute AND i love that you and me have matching labret scars.


----------



## Ivy

liz (di-va) said:


> Here's something for you Buckeyes out there (don't look, 87):



omg i need those glasses NOW


----------



## LillyBBBW

Thanks so much everybody for the compliments on my ringing sandal picture.


----------



## Fat Black

Hmm... I think it's time for my entry.


----------



## Denis

fly after vodka)


----------



## ataraxia

Denis said:


> fly after vodka)



Looks like a band photo somehow


----------



## FatAndProud

Denis said:


> fly after vodka)



your lips are sexy as all hell.


----------



## Denis

FatAndProud said:


> your lips are sexy as all hell.




Thank you!


----------



## BigCutieSasha

So apparently my friends said for a goofy picture post, I should submit this one. Based on the fact that its completely inappropriate for a picture taken at my church camp. The SHOCKER! And I'm making my usual goofy face.


----------



## Waxwing

Sasha, I'm loving the curly hair.


----------



## BigCutieSasha

Waxwing said:


> Sasha, I'm loving the curly hair.



Thanks! Thats how my hair naturally is. I just flat iron it the rest of the time. But this summer is getting so hot, and I'm just getting lazy. lol So curly it is!


----------



## Waxwing

BigCutieSasha said:


> Thanks! Thats how my hair naturally is. I just flat iron it the rest of the time. But this summer is getting so hot, and I'm just getting lazy. lol So curly it is!



Yup, that's how I am too. It's so hot and muggy that by the time I'm halfway through flat-ironing it I'm all sweaty and it curls up again. Pointless.

Curly headed we shall be.

And Denis, I'm coming over to hang out with you and your friends. Have a drink ready for me.


----------



## fatgirlflyin

me looking stupid making kissy lips at the camera


----------



## ssbbwjessica

Ooooh I love goofy pictures. And what better way to say 'hello'? (I'll get to a real introductory post at some point, really).

These are from Halloween '06. In which I didn't know what I wanted to be. I've had that pirate bandana for years (I love it like air) and randomly bought the makeup, cape and scythe at the store. Gotta love things that were purchased on a whim!

So this is what I came up with;










I'm still not sure what look I was trying to pull off, but I think it's spiffy.


----------



## mossystate

ssbbwjessica said:


> So this is what I came up with;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm still not sure what look I was trying to pull off, but I think it's spiffy.




Eeeeek..no candy for you!


----------



## imfree

My long-time friend, Nancy, got me this hat for my birthday about three years ago.


----------



## stan_der_man

LillyBBBW said:


> Thanks so much everybody for the compliments on my ringing sandal picture.


Lilly, that really was a very cute picture of you! Only the sandal made it goofy...



Fat Black said:


> Hmm... I think it's time for my entry.
> 
> http://i4.photobucket.com/albums/y130/Ravemasta27/105382949_l.jpg


Fat Black, that is a good pic for a first entry! Maybe a "post your best drag pictures" thread would be fun... 



Denis said:


> fly after vodka)


That is a cool picture! Was it taken with one of those Russian medium format cameras?



BigCutieSasha said:


> So apparently my friends said for a goofy picture post, I should submit this one. Based on the fact that its completely inappropriate for a picture taken at my church camp. The SHOCKER! And I'm making my usual goofy face.
> 
> http://img261.imageshack.us/img261/3487/covevisit037yr2.jpg


That's a cute picture Sasha! I know about making the "usual goofy face"... I have to make a conscious effort not to do that myself 



Ella Bella said:


> me looking stupid making kissy lips at the camera
> 
> http://i176.photobucket.com/albums/w169/yingyanggrrl2002/ellanewones051.jpg


Ella, you look a hell of a lot more cute making kissy lips than I would in a photograph!



ssbbwjessica said:


> Ooooh I love goofy pictures. And what better way to say 'hello'? (I'll get to a real introductory post at some point, really).
> 
> These are from Halloween '06. In which I didn't know what I wanted to be. I've had that pirate bandana for years (I love it like air) and randomly bought the makeup, cape and scythe at the store. Gotta love things that were purchased on a whim!
> 
> So this is what I came up with;
> 
> http://i24.photobucket.com/albums/c32/smt_icons/Halloween2.jpg
> 
> I'm still not sure what look I was trying to pull off, but I think it's spiffy.



Very cool picture Jessica! Welcome to the web boards BTW! Posting a picture is always a great way to start out, especially a fun picture like that!



imfree said:


> My long-time friend, Nancy, got me this hat for my birthday about three years ago.



If only we all had friends that would give us hats like that!  Great picture Imfree!


Here is another entry for the goofy picture thread. This thread is the only one I truly feel justified to post a picture of my mug in... Goofy seems to be the thing that my face does best...  

Stan


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Rebecca said:


> Somehow I missed them...what kind of cradle robber am I?




Good thing I was on the job then


----------



## BigCutieSasha

fa_man_stan said:


> Here is another entry for the goofy picture thread. This thread is the only one I truly feel justified to post a picture of my mug in... Goofy seems to be the thing that my face does best...
> 
> Stan



Is it me, or are you just attractive in any picture you take sir?


----------



## Craiger16

I'm the one with the pumpkin.


----------



## stan_der_man

BigCutieSasha said:


> Is it me, or are you just attractive in any picture you take sir?



Thanks Sasha, you are much too kind!  Stan


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Craiger16 said:


> I'm the one with the pumpkin.



I just love your big, fat...... pumpkin


----------



## liz (di-va)

Craiger16 said:


> I'm the one with the pumpkin.



I like that the other guy's goin...yeah! hurt the pumpkin!


----------



## stillblessed23

BackNickelBack said:


> Halloween '06



OMG it's Quailman!!!! lol that's great I think doug was a secret feedee or gainer lol "pattie you're the mustard on my hotdog, pattie you're the sugar in my tea, pattie you're pickle on my sandwhich, and pattie you're the mayonaise for me, lol great memories there.


----------



## Red

I do believe this was taken whilst I was putting my hands up for Detroit.


----------



## dreamer72fem

This was taken a couple weeks ago when Tilman was here from Germany. He took several of these holding the camera out and he didnt have a clue what all I was doing behind his head. One I gave him double bunny ears...on I had my tongue out...but this was my favorite. I am such a goomba. 
Stacey 

View attachment funny.jpg


----------



## largenlovely

hahaha after you said that and i went back and looked at the pic i totally heard the bevis voice lol "yeah...hurt the pumpkin..yeah ..yeah" 



liz (di-va) said:


> I like that the other guy's goin...yeah! hurt the pumpkin!


----------



## Ash

View attachment me and andy at dicks.jpg


At Dick's Last Resort in Vegas.


----------



## largenlovely

d'oh i got another one...this was taken a couple weeks ago when Bruce was down we went to a diner with some of our fatty friends  

View attachment melissalips1.jpg


----------



## Tassel

largenlovely said:


> d'oh i got another one...this was taken a couple weeks ago when Bruce was down we went to a diner with some of our fatty friends



You have nice lips there and your eyes look like they're about to shot out lasers!


----------



## largenlovely

they look like someone punched me in the mouth hehe...you too can achieve those lips if you pull your bottom lip down and then stick your tongue up towards your nose :kiss2: hehe



Tassel said:


> You have nice lips there and your eyes look like they're about to shot out lasers!


----------



## Tassel

largenlovely said:


> they look like someone punched me in the mouth hehe...you too can achieve those lips if you pull your bottom lip down and then stick your tongue up towards your nose :kiss2: hehe



Cool! I'll try that sometime!


----------



## GPL

Ashley said:


> View attachment 22706
> 
> 
> At Dick's Last Resort in Vegas.



Cute picture, hunny!:wubu:


----------



## alienlanes

Tassel said:


> You have nice lips there and your eyes look like they're about to shot out lasers!



She's a-chargin' her lazer !


----------



## ukchublette

Both from the BBW Nightclub in London called Biggies 
dont you just hate it when you cant remember lol 

View attachment ug003c3d.jpg


----------



## Ash

For the record, that's my brother (looking oh-so-sexy in his paper Heidi hat) in the picture with me.  

Thanks for the comments here and in rep, guys!


----------



## supersoup

Ashley said:


> View attachment 22706
> 
> 
> At Dick's Last Resort in Vegas.



why wasn't i invited on the family vacation?!

poohead.


----------



## Ash

supersoup said:


> why wasn't i invited on the family vacation?!
> 
> poohead.



You WERE invited, kiddo! 

BUT, at the last minute, my brother decided you shouldn't come because he'd be too busy playing kissy-face with you to actually attend our mom's wedding. 

Them's the breaks of being hot, soupypants!


----------



## BigCutieSasha

Here is one of James, myself and James.  They are my favorite british guys.






Me and Reggae Man about to get beat by James.






I was telling James to stop making me walk up over 20 large flights of stairs, up hills, and in the heat! "No more!", I said.


----------



## This1Yankee

BigCutieSasha said:


> Here is one of James, myself and James.  They are my favorite british guys.


 

PLEASE INTRODUCE ME TO BOY ON THE LEFT! Thank you kindly, in advance


----------



## BigCutieSasha

This1Yankee said:


> PLEASE INTRODUCE ME TO BOY ON THE LEFT! Thank you kindly, in advance



Lol.... down girl!! I think I would have to laugh if you guys met. You are so outgoing and he is painfully shy. But I shall pass your photo along to the man.  Only because you are that cool.  And because I know you like them tall. (hes 6'8)


----------



## This1Yankee

BigCutieSasha said:


> Lol.... down girl!! I think I would have to laugh if you guys met. You are so outgoing and he is painfully shy. But I shall pass your photo along to the man.  Only because you are that cool.  And because I know you like them tall. (hes 6'8)


 

DROOL. Taaaaaallll.


----------



## RedVelvet

BigCutieSasha said:


> Lol.... down girl!! I think I would have to laugh if you guys met. You are so outgoing and he is painfully shy. But I shall pass your photo along to the man.  Only because you are that cool.  And because I know you like them tall. (hes 6'8)





six foot eight?

Be still my beating heart.

If she doesnt want him......I'll take him.


----------



## Mishty

I bought a new 70's style tank to wear to a concert this weekend..It was awesome, 'cept the damn thing *grew*! It started as a shirt and by the end of the night it was to my knees and about 4 feet wide.... I was drunk and trying to make everyone in the hotel understand...

and of course someone got a photo of it...  

View attachment _dim.jpg


----------



## incync

Here I am looking like Pippi Longstocking while carrying a wreath. 
View attachment Cyn_Wreath.jpg


Here I am in two different plays from church.
View attachment CofE Cyn.jpg
View attachment Sissy.jpg


----------



## GPL

Here's me, last weekend


----------



## Jay West Coast

I always thought this set of pics was hilarious. 

View attachment USofJay.jpg


----------



## BigCutieSasha

Jay West Coast said:


> I always thought this set of pics was hilarious.



Oh come on Jay... you have goofier pictures than that.


----------



## RedVelvet

BigCutieSasha said:


> Oh come on Jay... you have goofier pictures than that.




Yeah....you should post even more goofy pictures.


Naked.. goofy... pictures.


----------



## ashmamma84

Taken on vacation a couple of weeks ago...

Me trying to desperately imitate a hippo 

View attachment l_8357b2dde3425fb800fb3a1a70f5310a.jpg


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Jay West Coast said:


> I always thought this set of pics was hilarious.





ashmamma84 said:


> Taken on vacation a couple of weeks ago...
> 
> Me trying to desperately imitate a hippo




Both of you are just too damn cute


----------



## Ample Pie

RedVelvet said:


> Yeah....you should post even more goofy pictures.
> 
> 
> Naked.. goofy... pictures.



I can get behind this idea.


----------



## supersoup

Rebecca said:


> I can get behind this idea.



yeah i can support it.




interpret that as you will...


----------



## Ash

RedVelvet said:


> Naked.. goofy... pictures.



Yeah, what she said.


----------



## BBWModel

supersoup said:


> yeah i can support it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> interpret that as you will...




I think we should start a support group. More naked gooffy pics.

kthx

:smitten:


----------



## pudgy

One of my many moniker in college is "The Wanderer." For Halloween I dressed as the aforementioned moniker. However, we didn't need alcohol to get this silly, just sparking cider.

My freshman year, I tried out for the fall comedy and somehow made the lead role...I had never done theater before. The lead role was a guy who had to impersonate a guy's aunt. Within weeks of starting college, my poster was up all around campus and town. To this day, I still get random people coming up to me saying, "You...you're that girl." "Yes," I sigh. "I am."


----------



## This1Yankee

pudgy said:


> One of my many moniker in college is "The Wanderer." For Halloween I dressed as the aforementioned moniker. However, we didn't need alcohol to get this silly, just sparking cider.
> 
> 
> My freshman year, I tried out for the fall comedy and somehow made the lead role...I had never done theater before. The lead role was a guy who had to impersonate a guy's aunt. Within weeks of starting college, my poster was up all around campus and town. To this day, I still get random people coming up to me saying, "You...you're that girl." "Yes," I sigh. "I am."


 

A man after my own heart. And you're a cutie too


----------



## Jack Skellington

pudgy said:


> To this day, I still get random people coming up to me saying, "You...you're that girl." "Yes," I sigh. "I am."



Well, it is a nice dress.


----------



## activistfatgirl

I can't remember if I've ever posted this one. Worst hair cut ever, and a common AFG facial expression I'm trying to wean myself out of. Yikes!


----------



## pudgy

activistfatgirl said:


>



Awww, so cute. I just wanna rock you to sleep!


----------



## Jay West Coast

I love it Tiff! 

Apparently with all my workoholism, I missed the most recent SYAFADD, for which I had a pre-prepared. A goofy [nakedish] pic might therefore appear when the next one comes around. But can someone email me so that I know next time?!


----------



## SummerG

Jay West Coast said:


> I love it Tiff!
> 
> Apparently with all my workoholism, I missed the most recent SYAFADD, for which I had a pre-prepared. A goofy [nakedish] pic might therefore appear when the next one comes around. But can someone email me so that I know next time?!


 
I believe several hundred ladies just marked on their calendar "Remind Jay about SYAFADD"


----------



## liz (di-va)

activistfatgirl said:


> I can't remember if I've ever posted this one. Worst hair cut ever, and a common AFG facial expression I'm trying to wean myself out of. Yikes!



j'adore


----------



## GPL

activistfatgirl said:


> I can't remember if I've ever posted this one. Worst hair cut ever, and a common AFG facial expression I'm trying to wean myself out of. Yikes!



Nothing wrong, hun.
You are absolutely cute. Weird expressions only make more interesting for nice pics :wubu:


----------



## Zandoz

Mom found my old Cub Scout uniform stuff circa age 7 :huh: :blush: :blink: 

View attachment Boyscout.JPG


----------



## Chimpi

Zandoz, that's a great picture, man.


----------



## cute_obese_girl

Zandoz said:


> Mom found my old Cub Scout uniform stuff circa age 7 :huh: :blush: :blink:



OMG a rare Zandoz sighting! Silly cub scout hat/kierchief or not, you are a handsome man.


----------



## FatAndProud

Zandoz said:


> Mom found my old Cub Scout uniform stuff circa age 7 :huh: :blush: :blink:



wow at 7 you had a goatee? :wubu:


----------



## liz (di-va)

I posted these in another thread (that died!). I'm all obsessed with foreshortening and quirky perspective these days, and fatness yields fabulous intersestin snapshots with regard to that. Mmmmm...foreshortening. Makes good biscuits.


----------



## Zandoz

cute_obese_girl said:


> OMG a rare Zandoz sighting! Silly cub scout hat/kierchief or not, you are a handsome man.



Thanks, but really it's just those silly distractions.



FatAndProud said:


> wow at 7 you had a goatee? :wubu:



By 8 I was the prototype for the ZZ Top look :huh:


----------



## stan_der_man

liz (di-va) said:


> I posted these in another thread (that died!). I'm all obsessed with foreshortening and quirky perspective these days, and fatness yields fabulous intersestin snapshots with regard to that. Mmmmm...foreshortening. Makes good biscuits.



Very fun pics Liz. You always have a wonderful perspective!

fa_man_stan


----------



## SoVerySoft

liz (di-va) said:


> I posted these in another thread (that died!). I'm all obsessed with foreshortening and quirky perspective these days, and fatness yields fabulous intersestin snapshots with regard to that. Mmmmm...foreshortening. Makes good biscuits.



I think this warrants a thread of its own. I have some similar shots!


----------



## liz (di-va)

SoVerySoft said:


> I think this warrants a thread of its own. I have some similar shots!



Ask, and ye shall...

(yay!)


----------



## daddyoh70

My wife dreads the day we got a Mac. I could (and have) amuse myself for months with PhotoBooth


----------



## UberAris

fun with hats (and billy clubs)


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

UberAris said:


> fun with hats (and billy clubs)




Hahahhahaha that's so cute- you're such a nut


----------



## mango

*Karaoke outtake... heh

 *


----------



## Renaissance Woman

From another thread, but they work well here.
View attachment wacky1.jpg


View attachment wacky2.jpg


View attachment wacky3.jpg


----------



## Santaclear

That's it!  These are the people who tried to circumcise me at the Dims *Circumcision and Sex* party thread!   :shocked: I'm not sure which one was the ringleader. 

View attachment circumcisionsuspect1.jpg


View attachment circumcisionsuspect.jpg


View attachment circumcisionsuspect3.jpg


View attachment circumcisionsuspect2.jpg


----------



## latinshygirl92377

hey there my name is phoebe and im new here and i have no idea where to post anything such as a hello to everyone and such. Can u help me with this. Thanks

i guess ill post a funny pic too..lol!


----------



## daddyoh70

latinshygirl92377 said:


> hey there my name is phoebe and im new here and i have no idea where to post anything such as a hello to everyone and such. Can u help me with this. Thanks
> 
> i guess ill post a funny pic too..lol!



Welcome to DIMS. Great first post!!! You can start here http://www.dimensionsmagazine.com/forums/showthread.php?t=109, then just browse each forum until you get an idea of what goes where. Enjoy


----------



## latinshygirl92377

ok thank you very much.


----------



## daddyoh70

Santaclear said:


> That's it!  These are the people who tried to circumcise me at the Dims *Circumcision and Sex* party thread!  :shocked: I'm not sure which one was the ringleader.



I do only what I am told to do. And I've already said too much now






Time to change my identity


----------



## fatlane

mango said:


> *Karaoke outtake... heh
> 
> *








_NICK THE LOUNGE SINGER!_


----------



## Pookie

I think those morphed pictures are awful, really creepy looking *hides*


----------



## frankman

View attachment DSCN1066.JPG

The one with the not so bronze tan, that's me
View attachment DSCN1069.JPG

The Frank of Egypt...


----------



## dreamer72fem

Ok...went to a party last night. Was a family friend...their daughter was in for a visit while on leave from the air force. And when we got there she talked my dad into making his hair festive. Then at some point in the evening he ended up like this for a bit. My dad is a bit....not normal
Stacey 

View attachment dad.jpg


----------



## troubadours

ninendo wii is pretty awesome you guys.


----------



## Blackjack

troubadours said:


> ninendo wii is pretty awesome you guys.



So is that picture, actually.


----------



## ataraxia

dreamer72fem said:


> Ok...went to a party last night. Was a family friend...their daughter was in for a visit while on leave from the air force. And when we got there she talked my dad into making his hair festive. Then at some point in the evening he ended up like this for a bit. My dad is a bit....not normal
> Stacey



You dad looks disturbingly like Milton from Office Space.


----------



## furious styles

do not adjust your television sets, toozle snapped this one of me jumping on her bed.


----------



## Ample Pie

best photo ever.



mfdoom said:


> do not adjust your television sets, toozle snapped this one of me jumping on her bed.


----------



## Jay West Coast

frankman said:


> View attachment 24235
> 
> The one with the not so bronze tan, that's me
> View attachment 24236
> 
> The Frank of Egypt...



I love it! Welcome to the Boards, Frank!


----------



## BigCutieSasha

Our plans for going to the beach last night were rained out. So I decided we should have Art Night! We became our crazy artistic alter egos Gretle and Stefano! Check out our work.


----------



## Ivy

we have to wear sunglasses when we brush our teeth cuz our smilez are so bright.


----------



## Ivy

mfdoom said:


> do not adjust your television sets, toozle snapped this one of me jumping on her bed.



i love you guys. come to chicago like now, thanksssssssss


----------



## BigCutieSasha

Ivy said:


> we have to wear sunglasses when we brush our teeth cuz our smilez are so bright.



You are so fashionably hygienic!


----------



## runningman

BigCutieSasha said:


> Our plans for going to the beach last night were rained out. So I decided we should have Art Night! We became our crazy artistic alter egos Gretle and Stefano! Check out our work.



I can't work out who James looks like in these pics. In the first pic I think he looks alot like ex England cricketer Phil Tufnell. I know cricket means nothing to Americans but James might know who this is. I also think he looks like the actor Tim Roth from Pulp Fiction.


----------



## Wagimawr

A bit Tim Roth-y, but you'd have to give him a hawaiian shirt, a gun, and a restaurant to rob first.


----------



## BigCutieSasha

runningman said:


> I also think he looks like the actor Tim Roth from Pulp Fiction.



OMG YES! I told him that the other night!







This might be a good pic to compair to. 

View attachment tim roth.jpg


----------



## OfftoOtherPlaces




----------



## CuslonGodibb

Now, that's a really cute one, Pookie!

/ CuslonGodibb



Pookie said:


> another with the giant ponies!!


----------



## CuslonGodibb

I have to agree with PattiGirl!

/ CuslonGodibb



PattiGirl said:


> You two are absolutely adorable!


 


James said:


> ha yeah... although as well as the oversight of one or two pounds on your behalf, he seems to have me shorter than you..????
> 
> and we gave the dude money for this drawing ?


----------



## CuslonGodibb

GPL is so right about that, BigCutieSasha!

/ CuslonGodibb



BigCutieSasha said:


> Me at the Chris Isaac show. This is after a few beers into the show.


 


GPL said:


> My Gosh!
> You are one of the best looking women ever:smitten:


----------



## CuslonGodibb

BigCutieSasha - No need to flat iron it, if you ask me - - - ;-)

/ CuslonGodibb



BigCutieSasha said:


> Thanks! Thats how my hair naturally is. I just flat iron it the rest of the time. But this summer is getting so hot, and I'm just getting lazy. lol So curly it is!


----------



## B00TS

Photo taken after a pretty heavy night's drinking !


----------



## Isa

B00TS said:


> Photo taken after a pretty heavy night's drinking !



Hey, this pic isn't so bad for a night's drinking. I've seen much worse!


----------



## hollyfo

i am a goofy girl. 

View attachment hollyisasupercookiemonster.JPG


View attachment l_4bcbed53e6797e57cdbcb9d60e40c939.jpg


View attachment l_a98a6f375502cf8f5fdf167f2faecf5a.jpg


View attachment n82101603_30091007_640.jpg


View attachment l_6eed1533b611622ee55ff643397381ef.jpg


----------



## Ample Pie

a cast off from my theoretical inclusion in the FA library thingamahbob.


----------



## lalatx

Was really bored and went to Hobby Lobby to play with random stuff. 

View attachment x mas.JPG


View attachment x mas 2.JPG


----------



## Tassel

lalatx said:


> Was really bored and went to Hobby Lobby to play with random stuff.



You look cute in those pictures


----------



## BlondeAmbition

Here are some typical drunken nights out with my friends. 

This is my impersonation of the Texas Chainsaw Massacre. 
View attachment Face.jpg


This is my friends and I molesting a fake tree.
View attachment 29.jpg


Me at my best.
View attachment weirrd eyes.jpg


3am Denny's after a yet another drunken night out.
View attachment n812230330_578906_2038.jpg


----------



## CeCe the Porky Princess!

Damon said:


> One of the dumbest pics I've ever taken.



Think I may have just found my DIMS crush!

LOL DROP THE HELMET!!!

 ooooooooooh lucky lucky Mrs Damon!

Grrrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## Famouslastwords

First: Me imitating an emo and looking more like I'm trying to bite it.
Second: Yes I'm picking the statue's nose outside of the Sacramento capital buildings...its a judge or something.
Third: Me hiding behind a humongous bear, in my pajamas


----------



## KevMoney

I don't even know where to begin...




me in lower slower Delaware (Cape Henlopen State Park)
Attack ponies at Assateague Island (read the sign)








Drunk.




Last one for now...


----------



## ataraxia

Famouslastwords said:


> First: Me imitating an emo and looking more like I'm trying to bite it.



An emo? That's a great typo - I was expecting to see you pretending to cry or something.


----------



## pendulous

B00TS said:


> Photo taken after a pretty heavy night's drinking !



Louis Theroux, anyone?


----------



## BlondeAmbition

ataraxia said:


> An emo? That's a great typo - I was expecting to see you pretending to cry or something.




I wish my lawn was emo, then it could cut itself.


----------



## NancyGirl74

Ok, I'm lovin' this thread! My turn:

That would be BigSexy920's finger  ...
View attachment 25189


Alien NancyGirl :huh:...
View attachment 25191


I think it was ice cream :eat1: ...
View attachment 25192


I just dunno :blink: ...
View attachment 25193


----------



## Fluffybunnyfeet

While we were at the beach, found a goose so we went all crouching tiger mode on it







No animals were harmed in the making of this photo. lol


----------



## Surlysomething

Fluffybunnyfeet said:


> While we were at the beach, found a goose so we went all crouching tiger mode on it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No animals were harmed in the making of this photo. lol



hilarity!

:bounce:


----------



## CeCe the Porky Princess!

Damon said:


> One of the dumbest pics I've ever taken.



Ohhhhhhhhhh just checking in for my daily dose of Damon!!

lol

Grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr Goofitup baaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaby!

:wubu:

*how annoying the pic does not work!*


----------



## Famouslastwords

Ya the emo/emu typo was a total Freudian slip. I'm sorry <.< It was late and I was more worried about how big the pictures were than my spelling.


----------



## willamena31

Wow!! Just spent quite some time looking at all these great pictures!! You all look so silly and still awesome at the same time!! Here's the goofiest I could find of me:
















All taken at my mom's 60th Birthday party yesterday!!

Hugggsss!!
Billie Jo


----------



## Lastminute.Tom

I felt like contributing some goofieness to this thread, so I whacked in my eye-medicine (golden eye) so I couldn't see too good, and then tried to take some pictures whilst pulling faces, so here goes




kinda pop-eye cheesy grin




evil snarl




neutral to compare the others to




wtf was that?




or was it over there?




send in vanilla ice!


----------



## frankman

Egads! 
That's bizarre, yet strangely appealing...



BlondeAmbition said:


> This is my impersonation of the Texas Chainsaw Massacre.
> View attachment 25118


----------



## BlondeAmbition

frankman said:


> Egads!
> That's bizarre, yet strangely appealing...



Thanks, I can do it the opposite way too. 
Hahaha.


----------



## xxladydreamzxx

hehe i think i may have some lets seeohhh yess i do....hehe 

View attachment 1s00_0287.JPG


View attachment s100_0289.JPG


View attachment 100_0343.JPG


View attachment a100_0290.JPG


----------



## BigCutieSasha

What do you mean your out of bagels?!


----------



## Blackjack

BigCutieSasha said:


> What do you mean your out of bagels?!



WHY AM I LAUGHING SO HARD AT THIS?

can't...breathe...

wow.


----------



## BigCutieSasha

Blackjack said:


> WHY AM I LAUGHING SO HARD AT THIS?
> 
> can't...breathe...
> 
> wow.



Because my eye looks like its about to pop out at the thought of no carb cakes?


----------



## Mishty

I found this one in a folder marked "WTF?" on my friends PC.
I had photos all over the place...some got deleted....

But this one needed to be shared...


----------



## Surlysomething

I <3 my Imac






















Get back to work!


----------



## troubadours

BigCutieSasha said:


> What do you mean your out of bagels?!



lmaooo this is too good sasha... tooo good


----------



## MissToodles

It's just the sheer fact that I'm pretending to drive a bus makes this photo goofy. You know after an 8 shift, any real bus driver wouldn't be smiling! I'm the anti surly driver, tee.


----------



## Mishty

MissToodles said:


> It's just the sheer fact that I'm pretending to drive a bus makes this photo goofy. You know after an 8 shift, any real bus driver wouldn't be smiling! I'm the anti surly driver, tee.



LMAO thats effin great!!


----------



## fatlane

Man I wanna drive a bus now.

I don't want to pick just _anyone_ up in it. Just cool people.


----------



## Dark_Hart

BigCutieSasha said:


> What do you mean your out of bagels?!



DAMN !


----------



## Tassel

BigCutieSasha said:


> Because my eye looks like its about to pop out at the thought of no carb cakes?



.........WOW!


----------



## vermillion

Bagalute said:


> Me having a smoke




thats cool


----------



## troubadours

um hey boys :kiss2:


----------



## willamena31

troubadours said:


> um hey boys :kiss2:



LOL so silly and cute! I love it.

Hugggsss!!
Billie Jo


----------



## mango

troubadours said:


> um hey boys :kiss2:



*.... I am the WALRUS

.... Goo Goo Ga Joob!!


*


----------



## Blackjack_Jeeves

How many seriously just thought "Were I to be a walrus..."? :smitten:


----------



## love dubh

My first thought was "That's a fuckedup lookin' beaver." >_<

I failed.


----------



## troubadours

willamena31 said:


> LOL so silly and cute! I love it.
> 
> Hugggsss!!
> Billie Jo





mango said:


> *.... I am the WALRUS
> 
> .... Goo Goo Ga Joob!!
> 
> 
> *





Blackjack_Jeeves said:


> How many seriously just thought "Were I to be a walrus..."? :smitten:



thats my o-face u guys. dan is a lucky guy. :bow:


----------



## Tad

Me looking rather demented. On the plus side, it actually makes my face look somewhat thin!

-Ed


----------



## MattyMatterson

But very few end up on film, but here's a few...


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

^^^ I can't help but love the bowler (sp?) hat with the suit


----------



## HelloItsme

troubadours said:


> um hey boys :kiss2:



Seems that you have a horney beaver, May I pet it?


----------



## BigCutieSasha

HAHAHA.... oh Jen... I love ya. 

So it seems I do a lot of weird shit on camera. Here are a few instances. Please be kind....  

Alien Face? No, my cat just farted. 





I constantly get the question, " Have you seen Theres Something About Mary?" 





This last one isn't so much weird as it is truthful. A complete nerd. The real Sasha. hehe


----------



## Caine

troubadours said:


> um hey boys :kiss2:



Oh my god, this pic is awesome! You look socute and innocent there but with it broken by being caught in the act! Its great!


----------



## James

my best mate Nick (displaying his latent homosexual tendancies), my (adoptive) sister Soraya and me (being a dork) in a bar last weekend...


----------



## exile in thighville

troubadours said:


> um hey boys :kiss2:



THAT WALRUS IS A FUCKING DEAD MAN


----------



## troubadours

dan ex machina said:


> THAT WALRUS IS A FUCKING DEAD MAN



plz do not harm walry. we can be happy again.


----------



## J34

^^^^Very Funny


----------



## exile in thighville

troubadours said:


> plz do not harm walry. we can be happy again.



I look like my uncle here plz disregard people


----------



## ToniTails

omg.. this has to be the easiest pic post thread i've ever found... i'll just grab the first coupla pics in my pic folder and BAM- done. 








View attachment clever.gif


----------



## FatAndProud

yessss

View attachment 26276


----------



## FatAndProud

all these pictures were taken at work

View attachment 26278


----------



## pdgujer148

Looking goofy... 

View attachment 2.jpg


View attachment 3.jpg


View attachment goofy2.jpg


----------



## NancyGirl74

I took this pic on the playground at work yesterday. I've always known I was a pear. However, as my shadow clearly shows, I'm really a pear with a cherry on top.  

View attachment 27480


View attachment 27481


----------



## Knyghtmare

I believe these were both on the same night...


----------



## CuslonGodibb

NancyGirl74 - honestly, that's the nicest shadow I've ever seen! Well done of you to take a picture of it! I'd never have come up with such an idea, I suppose.

/ CuslonGodibb



NancyGirl74 said:


> I took this pic on the playground at work yesterday. I've always known I was a pear. However, as my shadow clearly shows, I'm really a pear with a cherry on top.
> 
> View attachment 27480
> 
> 
> View attachment 27481


----------



## runningman

Hmmmmmm. So what does this make you Nancy? A Perry? Or a Chear? 

A Cherry flavoured Pear.


----------



## scudmissilez

http://i228.photobucket.com/albums/ee85/scudmissilez/0806072218-00.jpg

Recovering with a lil' too much coffee in the morning (I asked for something with caffeine and a long name), and me with a cucumber from my Dad's Garden.....and yes ladies, my cucumber is that big. (I mean jeez, just look at the pic, you can see it yourselves!) Sheesh.


----------



## mango

*From last month...

I was in a filmshoot for a friend's art film for her film course - which had a surreal theme to it where all the characters inside the setting (a strip club) took on animal looks.

Me and afew other guys were part of a "Buck's Party" and we were all wolves.


Backstage in the process of getting make-up applied*













*Cool effect with no flash*








*Some of the Wolf Pack... GRRRRRR*














*Hugh Jackman - Eat Your Heart Out!*


----------



## FatAndProud

ew gross. mango with 5 o'clock shadow = not pretty.


----------



## MisticalMisty

FatAndProud said:


> ew gross. mango with 5 o'clock shadow = not pretty.



I disagree...great pics Mango...a lil stubble suits you


----------



## NancyGirl74

runningman said:


> Hmmmmmm. So what does this make you Nancy? A Perry? Or a Chear?
> 
> A Cherry flavoured Pear.



All of the above???


----------



## Ash

mango said:


> *From last month...
> 
> I was in a filmshoot for a friend's art film for her film course - which had a surreal theme to it where all the characters inside the setting (a strip club) took on animal looks.
> 
> *


*

My, what big hair you have. 

You're the hottest wolf of them all, Jay.*


----------



## BigCutieSasha

mango said:


> *From last month...
> 
> I was in a filmshoot for a friend's art film for her film course - which had a surreal theme to it where all the characters inside the setting (a strip club) took on animal looks.
> 
> Me and afew other guys were part of a "Buck's Party" and we were all wolves.
> 
> 
> Backstage in the process of getting make-up applied*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Cool effect with no flash*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Some of the Wolf Pack... GRRRRRR*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Hugh Jackman - Eat Your Heart Out!*



Oh I have to admit I still like the pics!! It's the eyebrows and the stach. They do it everytime.


----------



## mango

BigCutieSasha said:


> Oh I have to admit I still like the pics!! It's the eyebrows and the stach. They do it everytime.



*Cheers babe!

*


----------



## supersoup

yeah, i'd still bang wolf-mango like a gong.


----------



## BigCutieSasha

supersoup said:


> yeah, i'd still bang wolf-mango like a gong.



Aww, so romantic.  lol Then I looked again and realized no, it didn't say you would wolf-bang him.


----------



## LillyBBBW

mango said:


> *From last month...
> 
> I was in a filmshoot for a friend's art film for her film course - which had a surreal theme to it where all the characters inside the setting (a strip club) took on animal looks.
> 
> Me and afew other guys were part of a "Buck's Party" and we were all wolves.
> 
> 
> Backstage in the process of getting make-up applied*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Cool effect with no flash*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Some of the Wolf Pack... GRRRRRR*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Hugh Jackman - Eat Your Heart Out!*



You are my furry dream fantasy made flesh! *mreowl* :smitten: Great pics mango.


----------



## Mishty

00 toni lynn 00 said:


> omg.. this has to be the easiest pic post thread i've ever found... i'll just grab the first coupla pics in my pic folder and BAM- done.



best goofy photos EVAR!:smitten:


----------



## _broshe_

scudmissilez said:


>



I'm sorry, but this image for some reason reminded me I had some old containers from 1950 something in the barn, filled with DDT most likely, that I need to get rid of.

Don't even ask why


----------



## babyjeep21

Okay... I always have to ask myself why most of my goofy pictures involve LargeNLovely. :wubu: 

Yeah, I was trying to make a goofy face but hmmm.... I may have been a little drunk too. 

View attachment 069.jpg


----------



## GPL

You two look gorgeous together!
I think that Jeep should join Melissa in one of the new sets on her site, one day:wubu: 

Hugs,
GPL.


----------



## wrench13

Me, playing with this much clothes on....


----------



## Koldun

babyjeep21 said:


> Okay... I always have to ask myself why most of my goofy pictures involve LargeNLovely. :wubu:
> 
> Yeah, I was trying to make a goofy face but hmmm.... I may have been a little drunk too.





Nice pic


----------



## FatAndProud

wrench13 said:


> Me, playing with this much clothes on....



lol i think i'm in love!


----------



## daddyoh70

Missblueyedeath said:


> best goofy photos EVAR!:smitten:



Have to agree. I still can't believe there are no comments on the banana picture  .


----------



## ekmanifest

Playing with the new web cam . . . making faces . . . 

View attachment WebCam_20071005_1349(2).jpg


----------



## stan_der_man

ekmanifest said:


> Playing with the new web cam . . . making faces . . .


Very fun picture Ekmanifest! What did we used to do for kicks before the invention of cams, and digital photography? 

These may be a bit more Halloween spooky than goofy...

Here's another contribution:


----------



## HeatherBBW

Last Halloween - damn chicken!  

View attachment 6810irishheather.jpg


----------



## Tassel

HeatherBBW said:


> Last Halloween - damn chicken!



At least it wasn't a cat


----------



## bmann0413

Looking back, this was pretty goofy in my opinion... I was supposed to be Mickey Mouse for Haloween, BTW... 

View attachment youngme.jpg


----------



## BigCutieSasha

KatyBug, Linds, and me all having some wine. Goofing off before we say goodbye with me leaving.


----------



## Butcher

Hello All!

Since this is my first post in any of the Dimensions Forums I figured that I should share some of my more goofier pictures.Might as well since being goofy helps keep me sane. One is from a recent production of Midsummer Night's Dream I was in(guess who I played). The second is from last Halloween. I kinda went all out and dressed as my favorite comic book villain. Hope you enjoy them! 

View attachment Donkey 2.jpg


View attachment Joker.jpg


----------



## dreamer72fem

Butcher....those are awesome. And welcome to the realm of posting
Stacey


----------



## BigCutieSasha

Ahh yes, another Macbook photo. Is it me or does James look like a Leprechaun? 

View attachment Photo 68.jpg


----------



## Gspoon

Me and Mr Optimus Prime! At Comic con!


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Butcher said:


> Hello All!
> 
> Since this is my first post in any of the Dimensions Forums I figured that I should share some of my more goofier pictures.Might as well since being goofy helps keep me sane. One is from a recent production of Midsummer Night's Dream I was in(guess who I played). The second is from last Halloween. I kinda went all out and dressed as my favorite comic book villain. Hope you enjoy them!





Oh wow.... LOVE IT!


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

BigCutieSasha said:


> Ahh yes, another Macbook photo. Is it me or does James look like a Leprechaun?



I kind of want to get all giggly about this one and I'm not sure why.....


----------



## BlondeAmbition

Ofcourse alcohol was a BIG factor in both pictures. I think I was smacking her ass in the last picture? Don't ask! 

View attachment n741282149_343775_7437.jpg


View attachment n741282149_223885_8779.jpg


----------



## bmann0413

BlondeAmbition said:


> Ofcourse alcohol was a BIG factor in both pictures. I think I was smacking her ass in the last picture? Don't ask!



Oh... looks like you were rubbing it... lol

But seems like you sure can have a good time!


----------



## Jay West Coast

BigCutieSasha said:


> Ahh yes, another Macbook photo. Is it me or does James look like a Leprechaun?



Nope. You both do!


----------



## daddyoh70

My Jay Leno impression







Then there's this...


----------



## FatAndProud

Lol, the best part of those pictures, daddyoh....

Is I can totally picture you messing around taking pictures, and it makes me giggle


----------



## daddyoh70

FatAndProud said:


> Lol, the best part of those pictures, daddyoh....
> 
> Is I can totally picture you messing around taking pictures, and it makes me giggle




Thanks, there have been times I couldn't breathe because I would laugh so hard playing with Photo Booth. I have some real goods one of my pets too.
I'll post them as soon as I figure out which CD they're on.


----------



## Renaissance Woman

New prescription sunglasses. All dark & stuff. Good at blocking light.
View attachment attach_photo.jpg


And the new regular glasses. AND NOW I CAN SEE ALL THE CRAZY DRIVING! WATCH OUT! AAAAAHHHHHHH!!!!!!
View attachment attach_photo-1.jpg


----------



## bmann0413

Random drunk goofiness....

I swear, I get crazy after three bottles of root beer... lol 

View attachment goofyme.jpg


----------



## BigCutieSasha

Renaissance Woman said:


> New prescription sunglasses. All dark & stuff. Good at blocking light.
> View attachment 29205
> 
> 
> And the new regular glasses. AND NOW I CAN SEE ALL THE CRAZY DRIVING! WATCH OUT! AAAAAHHHHHHH!!!!!!
> View attachment 29206



Its sofistication meet, well, Barb.  hehe Love the glasses.


Now tell me, how can you not like a smile like this?


----------



## Ruby Ripples

wrench13 said:


> Me, playing with this much clothes on....



LMAO!!!!!!


----------



## _broshe_

BigCutieSasha said:


> Its sofistication meet, well, Barb.  hehe Love the glasses.
> 
> 
> Now tell me, how can you not like a smile like this?



Sasha, on most days, i'd just say your beautiful,

but today, I'm a little more scared of the possibility you just might eat me with a mouth that big:blink:


----------



## daddyoh70

BigCutieSasha said:


> Its sofistication meet, well, Barb.  hehe Love the glasses.
> 
> 
> Now tell me, how can you not like a smile like this?



Those are some mighty awesome choppers you got there to go with that beautiful smile Ma'am.


----------



## ashmamma84

BigCutieSasha said:


> Its sofistication meet, well, Barb.  hehe Love the glasses.
> 
> 
> Now tell me, how can you not like a smile like this?



That is hilarious!


----------



## BigCutieSasha

_broshe_ said:


> Sasha, on most days, i'd just say your beautiful,
> 
> but today, I'm a little more scared of the possibility you just might eat me with a mouth that big:blink:





daddyoh70 said:


> Those are some might awesome choppers you got there to go with that beautiful smile Ma'am.





ashmamma84 said:


> That is hilarious!



All Im going to say is bless my Macbook. It's hours upon hours of fun!


----------



## Blackjack

BigCutieSasha said:


> Its sofistication meet, well, Barb.  hehe Love the glasses.
> 
> 
> Now tell me, how can you not like a smile like this?



"Black Hole Sun" wants its creepy grin back.


----------



## NancyGirl74

If my face was symmetrical...

View attachment 29369




The original pic...

View attachment 29370


----------



## FatAndProud

NancyGirl74 said:


> If my face was symmetrical...
> 
> View attachment 29369



haha the first pic looks like you have chest hair lol


----------



## ekmanifest

I thought it was a tattoo on her chest . . .


----------



## Emma




----------



## Tina

NancyGirl74 said:


> If my face was symmetrical...
> 
> View attachment 29369
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The original pic...
> 
> View attachment 29370



Nancy, you are beautiful -- and much more beautiful with the face you were meant to have than a symmetrical one. Symmetry is overrated, and certainly in this case.


----------



## Reenaye Starr

Sometimes I amaze me! 

View attachment starr 200.jpg


----------



## bmann0413

Reenaye Starr said:


> Sometimes I amaze me!



Awesome, Reenaye! Sure did scare me... I jumped out of my chair until I saw that it was paint...lol


----------



## RudyLeMaster

*Ok, this is my first ever post. Hope it worked...

Ever break something you knew you shouldn't have touched? * 

View attachment DSCN0664rMA15928328-0006.jpg


----------



## SoVerySoft

RudyLeMaster said:


> *Ok, this is my first ever post. Hope it worked...
> 
> Ever break something you knew you shouldn't have touched? *



Now that is a classic. Would love to see the next pic in that series!

Welcome, Rudy - from another Central New Jerseyite.


----------



## Carrie

RudyLeMaster said:


> *Ok, this is my first ever post. Hope it worked...
> 
> Ever break something you knew you shouldn't have touched? *


Hah! Definitely frame-worthy.


----------



## RudyLeMaster

SoVerySoft said:


> Now that is a classic. Would love to see the next pic in that series!
> 
> Welcome, Rudy - from another Central New Jerseyite.





Carrie said:


> Hah! Definitely frame-worthy.




*Thanks gurls,

I see B-Day wishes are in order. I hope that your birthdays are/were as special as the women that you are. * :happy:


----------



## SoVerySoft

RudyLeMaster said:


> *Thanks gurls,
> 
> I see B-Day wishes are in order. I hope that your birthdays are/were as special as the women that you are. * :happy:



Thanks so much, Rudy :bow:

I see yours isn't listed. We can't return the good wishes when the time comes. Boooo!


----------



## snuffy2000

Oh balloon, How I Love Thee


----------



## Katie_Val

A pic of me! 

View attachment Goofin.jpg


----------



## Carrie

snuffy2000 said:


> Oh balloon, How I Love Thee


Snuff, that's a lovely longing expression on your face. (it *is* a stunning balloon). 


Katie_Val said:


> A pic of me!


Such a cute picture, Katie!


----------



## troubadours

I LOVE CHEEZFRIES EVERYONE.










chomp!!!


----------



## Fat Black

troubadours said:


> I LOVE CHEEZFRIES EVERYONE.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> chomp!!!



Who doesnt love cheese fries.
Heck anything covered in cheese is pretty much amazing


----------



## bmann0413

Fat Black said:


> Who doesnt love cheese fries.
> Heck anything covered in cheese is pretty much amazing



Agreed! Trou, you are simply amazing! You look like an innocent little girl in school, watching the kids at another table act like idiots...


----------



## daddyoh70

With my enormous brain, I could take over the world!!!!!!!!!






Not sure what to say about this one


----------



## furious styles

daddyoh70 said:


> Not sure what to say about this one



steven king?


----------



## Canadian

Me, reppin' on my home turf.
Or something.






And why don't I add one more.
Reppin' again, although this time instead of reppin' the bloods, reppin' a Kenny Chesney bandana.
I'm seriously willing to roll like that.
Or something.


----------



## troubadours

bmann0413 said:


> Agreed! Trou, you are simply amazing! You look like an innocent little girl in school, watching the kids at another table act like idiots...



hahahhaa thanks!


----------



## CuslonGodibb

I agree with bmann0413: Those are absolutely wonderful pictures, troubadours! Thanks for sharing.

And keep enjoying your cheezfries. 

/ CuslonGodibb



troubadours said:


> I LOVE CHEEZFRIES EVERYONE.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> chomp!!!


----------



## duncwa

Yep..its quicksand. 

View attachment duncwa3.jpg


View attachment qs2.jpg


----------



## JMCGB

Just one of me from my youth hockey days.


----------



## bmann0413

Gnarly, dude! Let's boogie-oogie-oogie until we just can't do it no more! 

Okay here's a real silly picture of me.... that I did a few minutes ago... lol 

View attachment webcam9.jpg


----------



## BlondeAmbition

JMCGB said:


> Just one of me from my youth hockey days.



Aww you're just so darn cute!


----------



## JMCGB

BlondeAmbition said:


> Aww you're just so darn cute!


 
:blush::blush:


----------



## troubadours




----------



## HeatherBBW

troubadours said:


>



I don't know if you two are cuter or the bowls.. but the bowls are a valid contender. I guess it'll have to be a tie


----------



## troubadours

HeatherBBW said:


> I don't know if you two are cuter or the bowls.. but the bowls are a valid contender. I guess it'll have to be a tie



omg i knowww. as soon as i saw them i HAD to have them. i got them at marshalls if you're interested. there were also big plates. they have adorable round cats painted on the inside, too! here is a smaller, less silly one that i don't ruin


----------



## babyjeep21

It has to be out in almost every picture. 

View attachment cuteresize.jpg


----------



## mango




----------



## sweet&fat

I just posted this to the intro thread, but now I see that it belongs here! Yep, that was a fun buffet...


----------



## Surlysomething

mango said:


>




you're hilarious


----------



## babyjeep21

sweet&fat said:


> I just posted this to the intro thread, but now I see that it belongs here! Yep, that was a fun buffet...



That is really cute! And would probably go well on the foodee board too!


----------



## FatAndProud

mango said:


>



Watch it, your picture reminded me of this lol

Silly Australians.


----------



## Frogman

Here's a picture of me (from a few years ago):





(The melon _lost_, btw.)


----------



## Jay West Coast

That picha is sweet, Frogman.


----------



## marlowegarp

Indeed. Gallagher III!


----------



## Surlysomething

Frogman said:


> Here's a picture of me (from a few years ago):
> 
> 
> (The melon _lost_, btw.)



love the color


----------



## DJ_S

Oh This thread makes me laugh so hard! I was going to quote


> EVERBODY!!


 But I thought of the server...

I knew I had some goof shot's of me somewhere...just so maybe you can laugh too!!





Me last year. So fresh, Not!






Um...Yeah....


----------



## DJ_S

ok I'll try again





Me last year. So fresh, Not!





Um...Yeah....


----------



## bigsexy920

I found this one in the archives


----------



## FatAndProud

lmao omg berna, that is the hottest pic ever. EVAR


----------



## bigsexy920

The outfit is miserable but It was when I worked for Cathrines and it was a "Catherines" thing.


----------



## Chimpi

bigsexy920 said:


> I found this one in the archives



I have that same cake dish!


----------



## Hero4eva

I went through a Zelda phase. couldnt help myself. its cool to dream a lil.  

View attachment m_a3b8ee485f246eefd33de03814336c85.jpg


----------



## Pretty In Plaid

Frogman said:


> Here's a picture of me (from a few years ago):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (The melon _lost_, btw.)



I saw this picture and it is amazing! The art of it all is brilliant. Not goofy, awesome!


----------



## haileybbw

here's one from this past weekend. we were celebrating my friends birthday at this bar and she was acting silly and.... well here's what happened!!!  haha

View attachment l_8cf5ab670a2ac7cb1078f71f5eaa0b27-1.jpg


----------



## haileybbw

here's another.. it looks like i have a tumor coming out of my chest. and what's that face about?!?!? hehe 

View attachment PC110006-1.jpg


----------



## fatish

brain freeeeze!!!


----------



## fatstuart1975

And fat boys dressed as a cowboy clearly can't pole dance!

:blink:

fatstuart


----------



## Suze

fatstuart1975 said:


> And fat boys dressed as a cowboy clearly can't pole dance!



Well, at least you tried!

(Your such a cutie so it doesn't matter really)


----------



## fatstuart1975

susieQ said:


> Well, at least you tried!
> 
> (Your such a cutie so it doesn't matter really)



Hehehe thanks susie


----------



## Suze

fatstuart1975 said:


> Hehehe thanks susie



My pleasure, stuart. :batting:


oh! and welcome to dims


----------



## Jack Skellington

Hero4eva said:


> I went through a Zelda phase. couldnt help myself. its cool to dream a lil.



That's pretty neat. Did you make that?


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

fatish said:


> brain freeeeze!!!



Whatcha drinking? It looks good


----------



## bexy

*just posted this in my holiday post but its goofy and i love it...*







*me drunk! think i have nice jugs? *


----------



## Surlysomething

bexylicious said:


> *just posted this in my holiday post but its goofy and i love it...*



aww, you're such a cutie!


----------



## bexy

Surlysomething said:


> aww, you're such a cutie!


*
awk thank u! *


----------



## Foolish Fool

Hero4eva said:


> I went through a Zelda phase. couldnt help myself. its cool to dream a lil.


THAT, good sir, IS FUCKING AWESOME!
you made the Hylian Shield yourself?
:smitten:


----------



## liz (di-va)

View attachment 31097

*Gap-Toof!*
_ A Story of Acceptance in Nine Stages_
- - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - 
View attachment 31096
​


----------



## daddyoh70

Yarrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## stan_der_man

liz (di-va) said:


> View attachment 31097
> 
> *Gap-Toof!*
> _ A Story of Acceptance in Nine Stages_
> - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - -
> View attachment 31096
> ​


Kudos for gap-toof acceptance Liz! I can only image the plight of those gap-toofed amongst us. My teeth are so tight they snap dental floss like it's going out of style...



daddyoh70 said:


> Yarrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr
> 
> http://i137.photobucket.com/albums/q206/daddyoh70/Pirate.jpg


Shiver me timbers Daddyoh! That be a mighty fine hat ya gots yourself!



Here are a few pictures my daughter and I took while locking up the Mac labs Tuesday night.


----------



## latinshygirl92377

STAN, the pictures of your daughter and you are soo cute and silly! she is soo pretty!


----------



## BigCutieSasha

Now I can eat twice as much!! 

View attachment Photo 92.jpg


----------



## HeatherBBW

BigCutieSasha said:


> Now I can eat twice as much!!



<3
Dork.
:wubu::wubu:


----------



## bmann0413

Stan and Sasha, your pictures are just too cute! I would do some pictures like that... if I had Photoshop... I don't think GIMP or Paint.NET works like that though...


----------



## stan_der_man

latinshygirl92377 said:


> STAN, the pictures of your daughter and you are soo cute and silly! she is soo pretty!


Thanks Latinshygirl! My daughter and I have fun goofing around in the computer labs at night after I pick her up from daycare.



BigCutieSasha said:


> Now I can eat twice as much!!


Cams and special effects are just way too much fun, great pic Sasha!



bmann0413 said:


> Stan and Sasha, your pictures are just too cute! I would do some pictures like that... if I had Photoshop... I don't think GIMP or Paint.NET works like that though...


Thanks Bmann!


----------



## James




----------



## Ash

James said:


>



That's what drunken fingers do. The only way to control that is by holding another drink. Sasha demonstrates this well.


----------



## HeatherBBW

Ashley said:


> That's what drunken fingers do. The only way to control that is by holding another drink. Sasha demonstrates this well.



What she said


----------



## ZainTheInsane

troubadours said:


> I LOVE CHEEZFRIES EVERYONE.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> chomp!!!



The scariest part is you look almost exactly like my sister...

FREAKY!!!


----------



## Foolish Fool

anyone who's seen my myspace profile has surely seen this pic, full of awesome and win:


----------



## ParliamentofOwls

So I haven't been to dims in a REALLY long time, and I completely forgot that I posted those pics, but thanks to everyone who replied and I'm glad you enjoyed 'em!


----------



## bexy

*found this one of me being a drag queen.....its a good example of why i DONT do fake tan lol*


----------



## DebbieBBW

These are not new, two yrs old or so...but some of my goofier pics....


----------



## bmann0413

bexylicious said:


> *found this one of me being a drag queen.....its a good example of why i DONT do fake tan lol*



You look so cuuuuute! lol


----------



## bexy

DebbieBBW said:


> These are not new, two yrs old or so...but some of my goofier pics....



*OMG the eyelashes!! such cute pics debbie!*




bmann0413 said:


> You look so cuuuuute! lol



*aw thank u i think i look like a crazy dragged up oompa loompa so thank u!! 
xo bexy *


----------



## DebbieBBW

Thanks huni! Of course they are fake but tons of fun none the less!



bexylicious said:


> *OMG the eyelashes!! such cute pics debbie!*


----------



## Gspoon

I am the masterer! (I hope there are fans of purepwnage here)

For the others who don't know who the masterer is... I is a ninja


----------



## Arrhythmia

BigCutieSasha said:


> Now I can eat twice as much!!


Woman, you got me sitting here laughing at 4:30 in the morning! LMAO! :eat1:


----------



## Arrhythmia

fatish said:


> brain freeeeze!!!





Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Whatcha drinking? It looks good


Yeah, ditto on what she said. :eat2:


----------



## Foolish Fool

Gspoon said:


> I am the masterer! (I hope there are fans of purepwnage here)
> For the others who don't know who the masterer is... I is a ninja


purple ninja...
Rain? FLAWLESS VICTORY


----------



## LunaLove

Druuunk


----------



## midnightcomet

LOL...hilarious pics, Melissa! The third one cracks me up...ROCK ON!!!


----------



## KaliCurves

OMG I so have to find something to add to this, Im cracking up laughing so bad that now Im coughing! OMG I love you guys, I came here feeling horriable and you made me Laugh my butt off!


----------



## mimosa

bexylicious said:


> *found this one of me being a drag queen.....its a good example of why i DONT do fake tan lol*



LOVE IT LOVE IT LOVE IT:wubu:


:doh:Here I am looking like a TOTAL DORK....
View attachment 32599


----------



## bmann0413

mimosa said:


> LOVE IT LOVE IT LOVE IT:wubu:
> 
> 
> :doh:Here I am looking like a TOTAL DORK....
> View attachment 32599



Nah... that's cute! Now if you wanted to look like a dork, you need some glasses with some tape around them and some fake goofy teeth... lol


----------



## duraznos

If by "goofy", you mean drunk, because the two are pretty much synonymous for me, i guess... I take a LOT of really silly pictures, and it turns out most of them happen when i'm drunk. Here are a few--

View attachment DSC05161.JPG

I dunno what's going on there, but I promise I didn't drink the whole bottle.

View attachment DSC05616.JPG

"He went to Jared!" Get it? The commercial? Hehe yeah it's silly

View attachment DSC05725.JPG

Aaaand that's St. Patty's Day 2007. Don't ask...


----------



## mimosa

duraznos said:


> If by "goofy", you mean drunk, because the two are pretty much synonymous for me, i guess... I take a LOT of really silly pictures, and it turns out most of them happen when i'm drunk. Here are a few--
> 
> View attachment 32607
> 
> I dunno what's going on there, but I promise I didn't drink the whole bottle.
> 
> View attachment 32608
> 
> "He went to Jared!" Get it? The commercial? Hehe yeah it's silly
> 
> View attachment 32609
> 
> Aaaand that's St. Patty's Day 2007. Don't ask...



My favorite is the first pic.


----------



## interesting monster

having a web cam on the top of your imac is a very, very dangerous idea... 

View attachment l_f6d4280672025cca015540c6bc809d6d.jpg


----------



## love dubh

duraznos said:


> If by "goofy", you mean drunk, because the two are pretty much synonymous for me, i guess... I take a LOT of really silly pictures, and it turns out most of them happen when i'm drunk. Here are a few--
> 
> View attachment 32607
> 
> I dunno what's going on there, but I promise I didn't drink the whole bottle.



Ah, Carlo Rossi, only rivaled by Franzia. The nectar of the gods!


----------



## RenegadeRoy

I don't think I have a picture of myself that wouldn't qualify as goofy. Here is one from a road trip circa last year. 

View attachment n13004000_30761441_2145.jpg


----------



## sweet&fat

RenegadeRoy said:


> I don't think I have a picture of myself that wouldn't qualify as goofy. Here is one from a road trip circa last year.



Love the directed pointing finger- were you thinking of Napoleon? If so, you have my undying admiration!


----------



## sweet&fat

bexylicious said:


> *found this one of me being a drag queen.....its a good example of why i DONT do fake tan lol*



Do I detect a bit of Pink Flamingos?


----------



## RenegadeRoy

sweet&fat said:


> Love the directed pointing finger- were you thinking of Napoleon? If so, you have my undying admiration!



Napoleon eh? Oh wait... THAT Napoleon... 

View attachment n60200820_30069832_1147.jpg


----------



## sweet&fat

RenegadeRoy said:


> Napoleon eh? Oh wait... THAT Napoleon...



Nope- THIS Napoleon. Napoleon crossing the St Bernard Pass (1801)


----------



## RenegadeRoy

sweet&fat said:


> Nope- THIS Napoleon. Napoleon crossing the St Bernard Pass (1801)



Oh, that Napoleon... /sarcasm


----------



## sweet&fat

RenegadeRoy said:


> Oh, that Napoleon... /sarcasm



Wow- you don't take well to people trying to compliment you. I was impressed if indeed you were thinking of this specific painting, but forget I said anything!


----------



## RenegadeRoy

sweet&fat said:


> Wow- you don't take well to people trying to compliment you. I was impressed if indeed you were thinking of this specific painting, but forget I said anything!



Huh? Internet miscommunication at its finest. No harm was meant, I was just being goofy. I appreciate the compliment, although I'm a just a bit taller then Ol Bonaparte.


----------



## Suze

RenegadeRoy said:


> Huh? Internet miscommunication at its finest. No harm was meant, I was just being goofy. I appreciate the compliment, although I'm a just a bit taller then Ol Bonaparte.



lol awesome pics dude


----------



## sweet&fat

RenegadeRoy said:


> Huh? Internet miscommunication at its finest. No harm was meant, I was just being goofy. I appreciate the compliment, although I'm a just a bit taller then Ol Bonaparte.



Glad to hear. No worries. Yes, the contrast is indeed brilliant- I laughed so hard! Somehow the zebra is the absolute perfect touch.


----------



## pat70327

i hope these pics work ?? 

View attachment n1418970297_30188193_8978.jpg


----------



## pat70327

OK, so i finally figued out how to embarrass myself..... GREAT 

View attachment n635365005_1568177_1896.jpg


----------



## supersoup

RenegadeRoy said:


> I don't think I have a picture of myself that wouldn't qualify as goofy. Here is one from a road trip circa last year.



i need to know where this is!! i must go there on one of my future road trips!


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

pat70327 said:


> OK, so i finally figued out how to embarrass myself..... GREAT



So which one are you? the guy on the right or the left?


----------



## pat70327

I'm on the right in the first one and im on the left in th second


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

pat70327 said:


> I'm on the right in the first one and im on the left in th second




Nice smile Cutie  

It would be nice to see more of you in the "gentleman's thread" :batting:


----------



## DebbieBBW

pat70327 said:


> OK, so i finally figued out how to embarrass myself..... GREAT




Very cute indeed!


----------



## pat70327

Then i'll post on the gentlemans thread more lol .... I'm sorta what u would call a new member (like 1 day old) so thats why i havent posted much


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

pat70327 said:


> Then i'll post on the gentlemans thread more lol .... I'm sorta what u would call a new member (like 1 day old) so thats why i havent posted much




Welcome to the boards then


*curtsies her welcome*


----------



## Judge_Dre

Here's a silly pic :bounce: 
There's probably goofier pictures of me floating around, but I still want to look at least a little bit cool in front of you guys  

View attachment l_4010b3e516bcc7b522a5ec33a6a00844.jpg


----------



## bexy

*lol heres some i found from my trip to london! *


----------



## Jasminium

I suppose I would call this my "I'm drunk and I want you to stop taking photos of me" face. 

View attachment beingabrat.jpg


----------



## pdgujer148




----------



## Suze

Jasminium said:


> I suppose I would call this my "I'm drunk and I want you to stop taking photos of me" face.



That's a really cute outfit! Plus, can i ask what you use on you're nails? (i know it's nailpolish but yeah...you know what i mean)


----------



## bexy

sweet&fat said:


> Do I detect a bit of Pink Flamingos?


*
that was my theme!! im guessing ur a john waters fan like myself! (except dirty shame, lets never mention a dirty shame again)*


----------



## Koldun

bexylicious said:


> *lol heres some i found from my trip to london! *



I like the picture of you with the Hulk.


----------



## mszwebs

Ok. The first picture is sweet, docile, lil'ol me, happily drinking some Bacardi Razz at CurvyMe's housze in Indy...before things got ridiculous.







The next picture is what happens AFTER I help demolish the bottle in a VERY short period of time, and miss a shot playing pool.






I love Bacardi Razz...


----------



## BigCutieSasha

Judge_Dre said:


> Here's a silly pic :bounce:
> There's probably goofier pictures of me floating around, but I still want to look at least a little bit cool in front of you guys



HAHA, you are such a bad ass!


----------



## AtlantisAK

duncwa said:


> Yep..its quicksand.



Aww, lookit the cutie play in quicksand...Wait a minute...Isnt that bad? Lol. It actually looks kind of fun!


----------



## Fatgirlfan

Canadian said:


> Me, reppin' on my home turf.
> Or something.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And why don't I add one more.
> Reppin' again, although this time instead of reppin' the bloods, reppin' a Kenny Chesney bandana.
> I'm seriously willing to roll like that.
> Or something.



Is that head band with "Kenny" on it refering to the show "Kenny vs. Spenny"?


----------



## Jasminium

susieQ said:


> That's a really cute outfit! Plus, can i ask what you use on you're nails? (i know it's nailpolish but yeah...you know what i mean)



Thank you! That's my favorite dress. The nail polish is OPI - Lincoln Park After Dark. I love it. I think it's one of those colors that looks great on everyone.


----------



## Suze

Jasminium said:


> Thank you! That's my favorite dress. The nail polish is OPI - Lincoln Park After Dark. I love it. I think it's one of those colors that looks great on everyone.



Haha, I'm kinda disappointed. 

That's exactly the one i use and I feel that it's the only dark nail polish that looks good on me. So I was hoping i could test out something new, since i liked yours so much.

Oh, well


----------



## scudmissilez

Has "Tool" written all over it.....trumpets are good at that.....


----------



## Ash

Getting into a very high bed (complete with dumb look on my face).
View attachment mashpotality072.jpg


Decisions, decisions.
View attachment mashpotality014.jpg


**Pictures courtesy of supersoup**


----------



## bmann0413

Ashley said:


> Decisions, decisions.
> View attachment 33759
> 
> 
> **Pictures courtesy of supersoup**



Yes, you should go out with me... lol

Cute pictures, Ashley!


----------



## Jasminium

susieQ said:


> Haha, I'm kinda disappointed.
> 
> That's exactly the one i use and I feel that it's the only dark nail polish that looks good on me. So I was hoping i could test out something new, since i liked yours so much.
> 
> Oh, well



Sorry.  So bizarre though, I've never come across a more popular shade of polish.


----------



## pat70327

Ashley said:


> Getting into a very high bed (complete with dumb look on my face).
> View attachment 33757
> 
> 
> Decisions, decisions.
> View attachment 33759
> 
> 
> **Pictures courtesy of supersoup**



WoW... I wouldnt say Goofiest pic?? more like cute and sexiest pic  i love them 

PAT


----------



## BeckaBoo

Ashley said:


> Getting into a very high bed (complete with dumb look on my face).
> 
> **Pictures courtesy of supersoup**



Ashley, you're so damn purdy...:wubu:


----------



## electra99

A Viking raid on Thanksgiving......


----------



## bmann0413

electra99 said:


> A Viking raid on Thanksgiving......



That's the best time to have a Viking raid!


----------



## runningman

Ashley said:


> Getting into a very high bed (complete with dumb look on my face).
> 
> Very nice pics.


----------



## NancyGirl74

The dork factor is strong with this one....
View attachment 33954


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Nancy, I think that is the best picture of you ever.....I love it. You look absolutely gorgeous and to be having the time of your life. Thanks for sharing it


----------



## runningman

NancyGirl74 said:


> The dork factor is strong with this one....
> 
> But have you completed your training so that you can master the dork factor and not be pulled to the dark side of the dork?


----------



## Jon Blaze

NancyGirl74 said:


> The dork factor is strong with this one....
> View attachment 33954




"Use the dork, Nancy."


----------



## Wagimawr

be honest, guys, we just love to look at her pink, wet...tongue.


----------



## Canadian

Fatgirlfan said:


> Is that head band with "Kenny" on it refering to the show "Kenny vs. Spenny"?


 Hahahahaha no, it references country singer Kenny Chesney.

Kenny vs. Spenny is cool, though, and I like your thinking.


----------



## Obesus

I am standing next to the Institute here (aka my living room) pondering the vast, complex and schmutzy City of San Francisco and the radio waves emanating from Sutro Tower off in the distance, thinking.....TODAY the WORLD, TOMORROW, the SOLAR SYSTEM! (In German)...I was just doing that, because...well...it felt darn good! That's why! Yeah! I am going to turn this wacky Russian Psychobilly music off and go to bed because it is Midnight! Hmmmm...better take my meds first....ahem. 

I will NOT discuss the object in my hand, which appears to the uninitiated to be a pair of common garden shears. Photo (C) Luna Adleberan, 2007 Transsureal Studios.


----------



## Dr. P Marshall

Obesus said:


> I am standing next to the Institute here (aka my living room) pondering the vast, complex and schmutzy City of San Francisco and the radio waves emanating from Sutro Tower off in the distance, thinking.....TODAY the WORLD, TOMORROW, the SOLAR SYSTEM! (In German)...I was just doing that, because...well...it felt darn good! That's why! Yeah! I am going to turn this wacky Russian Psychobilly music off and go to bed because it is Midnight! Hmmmm...better take my meds first....ahem.
> 
> I will NOT discuss the object in my hand, which appears to the uninitiated to be a pair of common garden shears. Photo (C) Luna Adleberan, 2007 Transsureal Studios.



Russian psychobilly music??!!! Could you BE more of a god! &#1071; &#1087;&#1088;&#1086;&#1089;&#1090;&#1086; &#1083;&#1102;&#1073;&#1083;&#1102; &#1074;&#1072;&#1089;!(I simply love you). I just can't help it:wubu:


----------



## bexy

Ashley said:


> Getting into a very high bed (complete with dumb look on my face).
> View attachment 33757
> 
> 
> Decisions, decisions.
> View attachment 33759
> 
> 
> **Pictures courtesy of supersoup**



*i just noticed that while of course you are very beautiful (with great baps) the best thing is this pic is the ketchup

"INSIST on Heinz"

It sounds almost threatening lol!!*


----------



## Obesus

Always a pleasure to hear from my favorite Doc! :smitten:
You know that it is my life's quest to correlate the uncorrelateable and to find the hidden widget in Cosmic Coincidence Control that is the pivot for all the High Strangeness around this place! _Messer Chups _is just incredibly rockin' with the guitar-stylings of Oleg Guitarsky...I kid you not! They moved from Moscow to Berlin a few years ago, but they retain their Russian basis and nature impeccably. They were formed from the ruins of Messer fur Frau Muller, the Industrial band that released a zillion albums, but never quite made it, despite astounding musicianship...these folks are flawless in execution of any type of music you can throw at them! They are more technically Russian Surf-Psychobilly-Jazz-Psychedelic-Spike Jones, but who are we to quibble! 
PS....how do you do that Russian typing thingy? Are you goddesslike? :batting:



Dr. P Marshall said:


> Russian psychobilly music??!!! Could you BE more of a god! &#1071; &#1087;&#1088;&#1086;&#1089;&#1090;&#1086; &#1083;&#1102;&#1073;&#1083;&#1102; &#1074;&#1072;&#1089;!(I simply love you). I just can't help it:wubu:


----------



## Dr. P Marshall

Obesus said:


> PS....how do you do that Russian typing thingy? Are you goddesslike? :batting:



Sadly, a mere mortal. With a bilingual Cyrillic/English keyboard. :wubu:


----------



## mszwebs

Ok... I just found 2 more ridiculous ones...

In this one... I'm making what I like to call the "Anime Face." Please imagine me with my head shaking just a little bit and an "Arrrrrggggggg" (or something) coming out of my mouth.








This one was a picture from a musical I was in about...4 years ago, called "Zombies from the Beyond." I was one of 3 "Zombettes"


----------



## bmann0413

mszwebs said:


> Ok... I just found 2 more ridiculous ones...
> 
> In this one... I'm making what I like to call the "Anime Face." Please imagine me with my head shaking just a little bit and an "Arrrrrggggggg" (or something) coming out of my mouth.
> 
> This one was a picture from a musical I was in about...4 years ago, called "Zombies from the Beyond." I was one of 3 "Zombettes"



Oh brutha... Somehow you STILL look like a hottie...


----------



## Obesus

Folks just don't wander into the computer shop and randomly ask for a CYRILLIC/English keyboard and then type words in Russian! AHA! I knew it! You are clearly a member of the world-famous "Wonder-Bunny Association!" AHA! :smitten:



Dr. P Marshall said:


> Sadly, a mere mortal. With a bilingual Cyrillic/English keyboard. :wubu:


----------



## latinshygirl92377

Ashley said:


> Getting into a very high bed (complete with dumb look on my face).
> View attachment 33757
> 
> 
> Decisions, decisions.
> View attachment 33759
> 
> 
> **Pictures courtesy of supersoup**



Ashley you are one pretty girl and those pics are soo CUTE.....


----------



## David Bowie

i am very serious 

View attachment l_a13147dae6b24a6abda3aec6fd34b0f3.jpg


----------



## latinshygirl92377

David Bowie said:


> i am very serious



this is the cutest picture ever, you look like one of the characters from ALADDIN!


----------



## UMBROBOYUM

Lol heres my contribution.... being a twin is sometimes fun! I'm the one on the right!


----------



## LillyBBBW

UMBROBOYUM said:


> Lol heres my contribution.... being a twin is sometimes fun! I'm the one on the right!



HA! That picture is hysterical Umbro.


----------



## Nerdzilla

Prepare to die... by a horde of ravening camels who...




... will...




... eat your...




... HEAD! 

View attachment camelmunch.jpg


----------



## Chad

Drunk dormroom parties, the best! 

View attachment n56400895_30100498_7678.jpg


----------



## Grandi Floras

This is my youngest daughter and I, we were watching a scarey movie together last weekend and I scared her.....​


----------



## troubadours

bitch i'm trill


----------



## Blackjack

troubadours said:


> bitch i'm trill



LIL JON

YAAAYUHH


----------



## bmann0413

troubadours said:


> bitch i'm trill



Thinking about coming a rapper, eh? lol

This has got to be one of the funniest pictures ever!


----------



## BigCutieSasha

Ohhhhh something shiny!


----------



## BeckaBoo

troubadours said:


> bitch i'm trill





BigCutieSasha said:


> Ohhhhh something shiny!



There be some hot bling beeeotches in this thread.
Awesome pics girls. 
Peace out.


----------



## troubadours

BigCutieSasha said:


> Ohhhhh something shiny!



sasha - i love the long bangs on you! nice sunglasses, too


----------



## bmann0413

BigCutieSasha said:


> Ohhhhh something shiny!



Oh man, the ladies here know how to take some funny pictures! This is a prime example! Too cute, Sasha! :bow:


----------



## Ivy

I am what one might call "a true g."


----------



## ashmamma84

troubadours said:


> bitch i'm trill



LMAO!!!


----------



## ashmamma84

Ivy said:


> I am what one might call "a true g."



Yes, Ivy...you are from "these streets". LOL!


----------



## Ivy

ashmamma84 said:


> Yes, Ivy...you are from "these streets". LOL!



you know how i do. deep within the wrigleyville ghetto, i walk dem streetz and pimp them hoz.


----------



## ashmamma84

Ivy said:


> you know how i do. deep within the wrigleyville ghetto, i walk dem streetz and pimp them hoz.



hahahahaha! Fo' sho'!


----------



## chublover350

Ivy said:


> I am what one might call "a true g."



thats how we do B!!!!!


----------



## bmann0413

Ivy said:


> I am what one might call "a true g."



No fair, you pull the look off better than what I do!


----------



## latinshygirl92377

great pics everyone! troubadours yours is really Cute, and Sasha, i love those sunglasses and the flower...real Cute!

heres one of my contributions.....this is what my hair looked like when i was younger, by the way im wearing a wig here....lol!


----------



## bmann0413

latinshygirl92377 said:


> great pics everyone! troubadours yours is really Cute, and Sasha, i love those sunglasses and the flower...real Cute!
> 
> heres one of my contributions.....this is what my hair looked like when i was younger, by the way im wearing a wig here....lol!



Hahahahahahahahahahaahaahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha!

Totally funny, Phoebs! :wubu:


----------



## latinshygirl92377

bmann0413 said:


> Hahahahahahahahahahaahaahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha!
> 
> Totally funny, Phoebs! :wubu:



......glad i made you laugh sweets!


----------



## midnightrogue

touch of class : me mixing it up in paradise with a pot noodle
you can take the boy out of huntingdon................ 

View attachment y1pPAMgJijc_0o7lNk0mk9ZncQHJfvRXv4wqzVzflZTPkRrZ4SIj_iYXt3HlroTU7tYmEgyk3cqiMLFwXpZNAMEiTEE7tj6H1r3.


----------



## ataraxia

midnightrogue said:


> touch of class : me mixing it up in paradise with a pot noodle
> you can take the boy out of huntingdon................



I so read "pot noodle" as "not poodle" there. (Which I suppose is true, as pot noodle is definitely not poodle, but still...)


----------



## PursyMarr1992

http://s140.photobucket.com/albums/r6/PursyMarr1992/?action=view&current=Multimed10.jpg

http://s140.photobucket.com/albums/r6/PursyMarr1992/?action=view&current=Working.jpg

Either of those... I think the work one with my headset on takes the cake, though.


----------



## chublover350

SSSSSHHHHHHHHHHHH they're coming!!!!!


----------



## liz (di-va)

need some No More Tears....or a plug-in razor n some courage. tired o winter snarls.


----------



## BigCutieSasha

chublover350 said:


> SSSSSHHHHHHHHHHHH they're coming!!!!!



Lol, very nice picture. Once again the eyes rock.


----------



## Jay West Coast

I'm the "special" one. 

View attachment n48809392_31584065_3841.jpg


----------



## mszwebs

Jay West Coast said:


> I'm the "special" one.



lol..you sure are...


----------



## BigCutieSasha

Jay, you and your rommies are a group of good looking people. Good picture, even if you are a we bit "special".


----------



## chublover350

check out this SWEET hat older picture but none the less :bow:


----------



## Ben from England

Good pics people, thought I'd get involved. The top left is me attempting to consume a shot of absinthe, I actually looked even worse about an hour later, but no one documented that luckily. The second is the classic off guard pose, I think everybody has a few of these at least. The third is me right as I painfully discovered that dry bodies and dry plastic slides equal mucho friction. Dove down it and got completely stuck. 

View attachment worstshotever.jpg


View attachment Offguard.jpg


View attachment nonslide.jpg


----------



## Danyull

View My TinyFx


----------



## bexy

*kinda gothed up for rocky horror *


----------



## troubadours

when this plump hello kitty "rolled" into town...






someone couldn't resist.






AND NOW HE WIL PAY


----------



## FatAndProud

troubadours said:


> when this plump hello kitty "rolled" into town...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> someone couldn't resist.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AND NOW HE WIL PAY



omfg, tell me another story plz. kthxbai


----------



## Foolish Fool




----------



## Foolish Fool

troubadours said:


> when this plump hello kitty "rolled" into town...
> 
> someone couldn't resist.
> 
> AND NOW HE WIL PAY



OMG! den wha hapon?


----------



## FatAndProud




----------



## bmann0413

FatAndProud said:


>



Heeeeey... I find that offensive...








Not really... But some people might, I guess...


----------



## Minerva_08

My brother (best friend) and I. We're like this ALL the time! 

View attachment l_389d4819a1bb5f1734a14152f6e59d93.jpg


View attachment l_798c32269d69398cf8875540381fef82.jpg


View attachment l_5918d1ae4593759a69f32159aa484bf8.jpg


----------



## James




----------



## CAMellie

View attachment 36023


Say WHAT!?!?!?!


----------



## Ash

James said:


>



Best. picture. ever. 

Also, it's cool that you can see the reflection of the three of you across the street in that mirrored sign.


----------



## Santaclear

James said:


>



Hey, this belongs on the *Post a picture of someone lovin' on your chub* thread!


----------



## bmann0413

James said:


>



Hah, awesome... 



CAMellie said:


> View attachment 36023
> 
> 
> Say WHAT!?!?!?!



It's funny because this could be your expression about James's pic... lol


----------



## Suze

*Experimenting with teh hairz!*

Me and my lil' brother being our normal silly selfs. We doesn't look like we're related at all.
he doesen't know I'm posting this pic of him. i feel bad.


----------



## love dubh

FatAndProud said:


>


----------



## FatAndProud

love dubh said:


>



lollerskates


----------



## Minerva_08

love dubh said:


>




Cute  Who on earth thinks of these things??


----------



## Minerva_08

susieQ said:


> *Experimenting with teh hairz!*
> 
> Me and my lil' brother being our normal silly selfs. We doesn't look like we're related at all.
> he doesen't know I'm posting this pic of him. i feel bad.



omg... you guys are awesome!!


----------



## bmann0413

susieQ said:


> *Experimenting with teh hairz!*
> 
> Me and my lil' brother being our normal silly selfs. We doesn't look like we're related at all.
> he doesen't know I'm posting this pic of him. i feel bad.



You don't look related... you look like you escaped from an insane asylum... lol j/k


----------



## Just_Jen

susieQ said:


> *Experimenting with teh hairz!*
> 
> Me and my lil' brother being our normal silly selfs. We doesn't look like we're related at all.
> he doesen't know I'm posting this pic of him. i feel bad.



adorableness!!


----------



## Suze

Minerva_08 said:


> omg... you guys are awesome!!


We know! Thanks:happy:


bmann0413 said:


> You don't look related... you look like you escaped from an insane asylum... lol j/k


Thanks for pointing that out bay-beh! I didnt post these in the goofy thread for no raison d'être 


Just_Jen said:


> adorableness!!


Are you serious?Thanky:blush:


----------



## Fairest Epic

ParliamentofOwls said:


> (this was definitely on Christmas)



haha...hella weird...it friggin rocks my socks nevertheless


----------



## Minerva_08

Fairest Epic said:


> haha...hella weird...it friggin rocks my socks nevertheless



Whoa... this pic is essential to a good morning!


----------



## Just_Jen

haha thought it was time to show how goofy i am  

here's one of me and my two best friends looking dorky as usual thought ya wudnt want to bump into us on a dark ally i can tlel ya!! 

View attachment 36714



and my fav. granny photo ever... 

View attachment 36715


----------



## latinshygirl92377

i just thought this was a goofy face, i have no idea why i made it...haha!


----------



## Minerva_08

Just_Jen said:


> haha thought it was time to show how goofy i am
> 
> here's one of me and my two best friends looking dorky as usual thought ya wudnt want to bump into us on a dark ally i can tlel ya!!
> 
> View attachment 36714
> 
> 
> 
> and my fav. granny photo ever...
> 
> View attachment 36715




I *F'n* love your granny pic!!


----------



## Fairest Epic

he is laying on my bum... 

View attachment me funny 1.jpg


----------



## tinytoddy

All 250 lbs. of her!!! 

View attachment tiny toddy.jpg


----------



## daddyoh70

liz (di-va) said:


> need some No More Tears....or a plug-in razor n some courage. tired o winter snarls.



liz, I think what you need is one of these.........


----------



## mszwebs

daddyoh70 said:


> liz, I think what you need is one of these.........



YAY!!! FLOWBEE!!!!!


----------



## SoVerySoft

tinytoddy said:


> All 250 lbs. of her!!!



um...that pic is doctored. And not very well. See the split running down the middle between you?


----------



## daddyoh70

mszwebs said:


> YAY!!! FLOWBEE!!!!!



Hair cutting and vacuuming at the same time, you can't go wrong!!! 



SoVerySoft said:


> um...that pic is doctored. And not very well. See the split running down the middle between you?



Ok, so it's not just me. I was just braggin about my glasses in another thread, then I've been cussing them ever since i saw that picture. Thanks SVS!


----------



## Fairest Epic

latinshygirl92377 said:


> i just thought this was a goofy face, i have no idea why i made it...haha!



me likey...haha


----------



## Tooz

tinytoddy said:


> All 250 lbs. of her!!!



I am sorry but this is very... .


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

You know, I think I posted this one in the recent pic of you thread back last summer but now wonder why I skipped this thread with it? :doh:

I was at a local street fair and couldn't resist that gecko  

View attachment Bele Chere Carol.JPG


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

SoVerySoft said:


> um...that pic is doctored. And not very well. See the split running down the middle between you?




I think he cropped his head onto the body of a little girl


----------



## lalatx

Totally random pics 

View attachment P_00289.JPG


View attachment Picture 78811.JPG


----------



## lalatx

And one more that I forgot to add 

View attachment P_001482.JPG


----------



## tinytoddy

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> I think he cropped his head onto the body of a little girl



Okay then, how about this one? 

View attachment TinyTodd07.jpg


----------



## LalaCity

Found these pics the other day -- they are quite old -- I re-photographed them with a digital camera, hence the quality...


----------



## Red

tinytoddy said:


> Okay then, how about this one?



Yep, I'm actually quite concerned for the people involved in these. 


Oddness overload of cropping creepiness :blink:


----------



## Fairest Epic

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> You know, I think I posted this one in the recent pic of you thread back last summer but now wonder why I skipped this thread with it? :doh:
> 
> I was at a local street fair and couldn't resist that gecko



he lookoks a little too happy if you ask me. haha.


----------



## Sugar Magnolia

tinytoddy said:


> Okay then, how about this one?



Why?? That's a lil creepy, sorry to have to point that out to you.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

tinytoddy said:


> Okay then, how about this one?



Now you really have me wondering...is that your own child or some random pic you snatched off the net?


Either way....you're not looking like a prince.....


----------



## Fairest Epic

haha i took this today...i dont usually look this bad haha XD 

View attachment goofy.jpg


----------



## daddyoh70

Here's me doing my best impression of the great actor Robert Z'dar!!!!










Robert is the good looking guy on the left. You may recognize him from such movies as Tango and Cash and the Maniac Cop Trilogy.


----------



## Blackbean

LalaCity said:


> Found these pics the other day -- they are quite old -- I re-photographed them with a digital camera, hence the quality...







Are you right, left or center?


----------



## liz (di-va)

I know it's nuts, but I sometimes enjoy when my hair starts to go super-weird. Note: there is NO product in my hair in those pix, it's just misbehavin.


----------



## Ash

liz (di-va) said:


> I know it's nuts, but I sometimes enjoy when my hair starts to go super-weird. Note: there is NO product in my hair in those pix, it's just misbehavin.



Best. hair. ever!

Seriously, I wish mine would do something cool.


----------



## AnnMarie

Speaking of bad hair, here's what happens after days of bed rest post-surgery... trust me, if you could touch it, you'd wince (and so would I... damn if all my skin isn't over sensitive right now). 

View attachment Photo 16.jpg


----------



## ashmamma84

AnnMarie said:


> Speaking of bad hair, here's what happens after days of bed rest post-surgery... trust me, if you could touch it, you'd wince (and so would I... damn if all my skin isn't over sensitive right now).



See, I don't think it's bad hair at all...it's cute. That whole disheveled look is hot! 

Hope you are healing quickly!


----------



## furious styles

crazy hair is so great.


----------



## lalatx

QUOTE=liz (di-va);722011]I know it's nuts, but I sometimes enjoy when my hair starts to go super-weird. Note: there is NO product in my hair in those pix, it's just misbehavin.[/QUOTE]


Awesome hair... my bangs do this weird mullet thing if I do not blow dry them straight... but all evidence of my crazy mullet morning hair has been destroyed.


----------



## lalatx

Seriously bored waiting in my car at 2 am for someone to get off of work... So I decided to make funny faces. Which is a very productive use of my time. 

View attachment P_00319.JPG


View attachment P_00320.JPG


View attachment P_00322.JPG


View attachment P_00333.JPG


----------



## liz (di-va)

hah, thanks Ashley, lalatx.  I spared y'all the very kookiest rats-nest shots....it's like a cotton candy machine in the back. Fascinating in a Trumpian way, but still--gnarly. I could rat this stuff up to heaven with the right comb and it'd be frozen forever. And ya wouldn't wanna get near it, tis true. :batting:

AM, I agree, you just look cute!! same with you, lalatx.

p.s. actually thinkin about shaving all this stuff off. I think it'd be fun.


----------



## CuteFatChick

This picture is great...it made me crack up!


----------



## Fascinita

tinytoddy said:


> Okay then, how about this one?



Cute! You two look like you're having fun. Hey, as long as no one's getting hurt.

How tall are you and how tall is she?

"Weirdness" doesn't bother me, so long as it's harmless. After all, what's "freakier" than a great big fat person, according to the mainstream. Being fat has helped me grow more tolerant. Plus, even if your picture is "doctored," it wouldn't be the only doctored picture in this thread. *Shrug*

Hey, it's not like you're roasting babies or anything. lolol Peace out.


----------



## Mitchapalooza

tinytoddy said:


> Okay then, how about this one?



does anyone know?


----------



## sweet&fat

I was having a "here are all the pics I could blackmail you with if I wanted to" war with one of my closest friends (I've known her since we were five-she's the best!), and she threw this shot from last Halloween at me. I'm going to refrain from sharing the other numerous unfortunate shots of me, but I posted a related image on another thread, so I thought this would certainly amuse some of you! Am I not the picture of dignity and elegance? Well, at least I know better than Brittany.


----------



## altered states

alternate title: Sleeping Off Lunch in the Park 

View attachment 113-1326_IMG.jpg


----------



## Just_Jen

sweet&fat said:


> I was having a "here all the pics I could blackmail you with if I wanted to" war with one of my closest friends (I've known her since we were five-she's the best!), and she threw this shot from last Halloween at me. I'm going to refrain from sharing the other numerous unfortunate shots of me, but I posted a related image on another thread, so I thought this would certainly amuse some of you! Am I not the picture of dignity and elegance? Well, at least I know better than Brittany.



you look rather cute then goofy!! 

i sooo want that outfit though!


----------



## pat70327

sweet&fat said:


> I was having a "here are all the pics I could blackmail you with if I wanted to" war with one of my closest friends (I've known her since we were five-she's the best!), and she threw this shot from last Halloween at me. I'm going to refrain from sharing the other numerous unfortunate shots of me, but I posted a related image on another thread, so I thought this would certainly amuse some of you! Am I not the picture of dignity and elegance? Well, at least I know better than Brittany.



yea that works for goofy, but in a really sexy kinda way :huh: I need to hang out with you next Halloween...


----------



## Wagimawr

sweet&fat said:


> this shot from last Halloween


Can't see enough of your face to call this one goofy  I'm going with gorgeous on this one.


----------



## Wagimawr

a hallway!





coming in with a couple of friends from a snowy night ^_^


----------



## Red

Wagimawr said:


> a hallway!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> coming in with a couple of friends from a snowy night ^_^



I'm not sure I can quite define why, but this photo really made me giggle. I love it *cheeeeeeeese!*


----------



## tinytoddy

Here is another picture that I found. I am 5-0 and weigh about 92 lbs.. The girl is an old girlfriend of mine. See if you can figure out whose butt is whose!!! 

View attachment 28.jpg


----------



## Red

you're a Creature Comfort.


View attachment 38235



Don't worry, I've been accused of being one too! 


*cheese!*


----------



## Just_Jen

Wagimawr said:


> a hallway!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> coming in with a couple of friends from a snowy night ^_^



hehe that pictures ace! makes me smile!


latest goofy photo...hehe

View attachment 38241


----------



## Spanky

This was made for some Packers fans on Dims. Maybe it woul dbe better posted here. Luckily my face did not stay in that position, though Mom warned me otherwise.


----------



## Surlysomething

sweet&fat said:


> I was having a "here are all the pics I could blackmail you with if I wanted to" war with one of my closest friends (I've known her since we were five-she's the best!), and she threw this shot from last Halloween at me. I'm going to refrain from sharing the other numerous unfortunate shots of me, but I posted a related image on another thread, so I thought this would certainly amuse some of you! Am I not the picture of dignity and elegance? Well, at least I know better than Brittany.


 

So cute!


----------



## Surlysomething

tinytoddy said:


> Here is another picture that I found. I am 5-0 and weigh about 92 lbs.. The girl is an old girlfriend of mine. See if you can figure out whose butt is whose!!!


 

Troll much?


----------



## Surlysomething

tres huevos said:


> alternate title: Sleeping Off Lunch in the Park


 
you look comfy


----------



## ashmamma84

Red said:


> you're a Creature Comfort.
> 
> 
> View attachment 38235
> 
> 
> 
> Don't worry, I've been accused of being one too!
> 
> 
> *cheese!*



Ahahahahahahahahahaha! Hilarious! 


You're still a cutie, Wag!


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Wagimawr said:


> a hallway!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> coming in with a couple of friends from a snowy night ^_^



w00t! I love it


----------



## tinytoddy

oh yes, and she could toss me around like a rag doll!!! 

View attachment panties showing.jpg


----------



## Surlysomething

tinytoddy said:


> oh yes, and she could toss me around like a rag doll!!!





you're creepy


----------



## Fairest Epic

Surlysomething said:


> you're creepy



i agree...


----------



## Suze

Surlysomething said:


> you're creepy





Fairest Epic said:


> i agree...



I think so too....and *LMAO!!*


----------



## ekmanifest

Surlysomething said:


> you're creepy





Fairest Epic said:


> i agree...





susieQ said:


> I think so too....and *LMAO!!*



You all took the words right out of my mouth.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

TinyToddy....don't make me come back in this thread and slap you around again....


----------



## mango

*OK.. so this isn't all that recent... but it is definitely goofy!


For the full story behind this link, please click to the following thread...

http://www.dimensionsmagazine.com/forums/showthread.php?t=37895


*


----------



## runnerman

sweet&fat said:


> I was having a "here are all the pics I could blackmail you with if I wanted to" war with one of my closest friends (I've known her since we were five-she's the best!), and she threw this shot from last Halloween at me. I'm going to refrain from sharing the other numerous unfortunate shots of me, but I posted a related image on another thread, so I thought this would certainly amuse some of you! Am I not the picture of dignity and elegance? Well, at least I know better than Brittany.




Whoa. This is how I imagined Little Red when I was a young FA-to-be. Perhaps a wolf whistle is in order now.


----------



## tinytoddy

So what makes me creepy? Is it because I appreciate strong, thick, voluptuous women? Is it because I have no problem with being the weaker sex? I would think that all of you would actually enjoy the fact that your are appreciated. I guess I just don't understand why a person wouldn't want to be liked. Maybe this picture will change your mind?
And please don't slap me up, I may cry like a little school girl!!!
You all better watch it, I may turn my back on you!! (me in my Hooter shorts, xxxs, thank you very much!!) 

View attachment toddy chair.jpg


----------



## Bagalute

Me and my buddy enjoying a beer after a sauna session in the Austrian Alps. You get that kind of facial expression when you try to tense all the muscles in your body  

View attachment 1-c14d9904130725332127632b608d9fd5.jpg


----------



## PeacefulGem

I've always been bootylicous! 








Easter basket: $3, Curtain rod: $1, Using them as an army helmet and rifle: Priceless!







Flirting with John Travolta in high school







I couldn't pass up the opportunity to have my pic taken in BIG BERTHA!!!


----------



## Crystal

Goofy girlyness!

(I'm on the right, hehe) 

View attachment Me and Joanna Resized.jpg


----------



## Oona

*Because I intentionally look like a dork once a week...*​


----------



## Oona

BackNickelBack said:


> Halloween '06



Quailman!! <3


----------



## ThatFatGirl

daddyoh70 said:


> Here's me doing my best impression of the great actor Robert Z'dar!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Robert is the good looking guy on the left. You may recognize him from such movies as Tango and Cash and the Maniac Cop Trilogy.




Hey that's the Toxic Avenger on the right!


----------



## BigCutieSasha

I think anyone with a Macbook can understand how its easy to pass time with Photo Booth. 

View attachment trapped.jpg


View attachment twin.jpg


----------



## BeckaBoo

BigCutieSasha said:


> I think anyone with a Macbook can understand how its easy to pass time with Photo Booth.



I am totally jealous of you Mac owners! You can really do some freaking awesome stuff with them! My PC is so mundane...

Great piccies Sasha...


----------



## KHayes666

I was actually watching Casino Royale, not Nacho Libre.





I thought I'd find a big red S....oops.





Wearing a suit coat over a t-shirt is never a good thing.


----------



## Oona

KHayes666 said:


> .....
> 
> I was actually watching Casino Royale, not Nacho Libre.





Naaacchhhoooooooooooo.......


^.-​


----------



## Admiral_Snackbar

While not necessarily a picture of me, I like this one called "Redneck Mansion," or as I like to also refer to it: What do tornadoes fantasize about?" 

View attachment redneck_h.JPG


----------



## Just_Jen

BigCutieSasha said:


> I think anyone with a Macbook can understand how its easy to pass time with Photo Booth.



i LOVE these pictures!!! they're sooo amazing, they make me chuckle!


----------



## BigCutieSasha

BeckaBoo said:


> I am totally jealous of you Mac owners! You can really do some freaking awesome stuff with them! My PC is so mundane...
> 
> Great piccies Sasha...





Just_Jen said:


> i LOVE these pictures!!! they're sooo amazing, they make me chuckle!



Thank you ladies. I take so many random pictures on my photo booth. It's hours of fun.


----------



## Fairest Epic

CrystalUT11 said:


> Goofy girlyness!
> 
> (I'm on the right, hehe)




haha love it!


----------



## Fairest Epic

BigCutieSasha said:


> I think anyone with a Macbook can understand how its easy to pass time with Photo Booth.




hee hee i saw the first one and i was like say what? haha im weird though...but as always youre gorgeous!


----------



## fatchicksrockuk

BigCutieSasha said:


> I think anyone with a Macbook can understand how its easy to pass time with Photo Booth.



I wanted to give you Macbook rep but I must spread the love lol...photobooth is awesome!!


----------



## BigCutieSasha

Fairest Epic said:


> hee hee i saw the first one and i was like say what? haha im weird though...but as always youre gorgeous!



Such a compliment coming from one of the hottest ladies in AZ.  Thanks hun.



fatchicksrockuk said:


> I wanted to give you Macbook rep but I must spread the love lol...photobooth is awesome!!



Haha, I think that would be my second Macbook rep from ya. Photo Booth is FUN.  There should be a thread for Macbook photo booth pics.


----------



## runningman

I could have been scarred for life by this fashion disaster.  I'm amazed anybody survived the 70s with decor like that! 

View attachment Me age 3.jpg


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

KHayes666 said:


> Wearing a suit coat over a t-shirt is never a good thing.



Miami Vice flashback..... but hubba hubba


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Admiral_Snackbar said:


> While not necessarily a picture of me, I like this one called "Redneck Mansion," or as I like to also refer to it: What do tornadoes fantasize about?"



Holy cow...is that a real place? Where did you get this pic?


----------



## pat70327

Heres me in the skank shack party ... its the shittiest and coldest place to have a party, and its in the middle of my friends 70 acre ranch./.. but its super fun to be at 

View attachment spring089zc9.jpg


----------



## Sugar Magnolia

this is a cool pic, Pat. I mean, you look like you're having a great time, but I love that your leg is mimicking the arrow on the sign.
cute!


----------



## Blackjack

pat70327 said:


> Heres me in the skank shack party ... its the shittiest and coldest place to have a party, and its in the middle of my friends 70 acre ranch./.. but its super fun to be at



That looks frigging awesome, that place. It's got this... lived-in abandoned shack look, which is just sweet.


----------



## BothGunsBlazing

KHayes666 said:


> Wearing a suit coat over a t-shirt is never a good thing.



Oh Corey, you stud.


----------



## furious styles

BothGunsBlazing said:


> Oh Corey, you stud.



I doubt he's ever heard that one.


----------



## love dubh

BothGunsBlazing said:


> Oh Corey, you stud.








I see your Corey and raise you a Don.


----------



## DollyTron

Me and my boyfriend late one night...
I miss you, honey! 

View attachment Photo 54.jpg


----------



## Leonard

Miss you too, baby! I'm itchin' for a rematch! 

View attachment arm wrestling.jpg


----------



## diggers1917

Ok, not exactly 'goofy'...but guaranteed you wouldn't normally see me like this unless you'd _really_ annoyed me; me as The Deadly Sin Of Wrath for 'Doctor Faustus'...during a break. 

View attachment n711960295_1748581_314.jpg


----------



## lalatx

But its still pretty goofy. A while back myself and a friend made a video... its totally random but yeah.... http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JAr5EWA7FRY


----------



## latinshygirl92377

*here i am making faces at denise (calaverita) at my friends house in georgia!!! i just love my bug teeth..haha!*


----------



## Jay West Coast

Leonard said:


> Miss you too, baby! I'm itchin' for a rematch!



Watch out, Stella! He's got the _fire_ in his eyes!


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

latinshygirl92377 said:


> *here i am making faces at denise (calaverita) at my friends house in georgia!!! i just love my bug teeth..haha!*



Oh, this one gave me a chuckle


----------



## NyGiant

Spanky said:


> This was made for some Packers fans on Dims. Maybe it woul dbe better posted here. Luckily my face did not stay in that position, though Mom warned me otherwise.


And this is for all those giants fans on dims (HOW BOUT THEM COWBOYS)


----------



## ekmanifest

playing with the new camera . . . 

View attachment IMG_0137.JPG


----------



## bmann0413

ekmanifest said:


> playing with the new camera . . .



You're just so pretty... :smitten:


----------



## runnerman

ekmanifest said:


> playing with the new camera . . .



Not goofy at all. Kinda nice, really. You've got a sensual Veronica Lake thing going with your hair. (I wonder how many non-movie lovers will get that reference. Do you?)

I must say, though, that I find it really difficult to take a photo of myself and not look goofy. I don't know how some Dims posters are able to take such great shots of themselves while holding their own camera. I take about 20 for every one that comes out not looking dorky. Though maybe that means I _always_ look dorky . . . better shut up now. 

You, on the other hand, look great . . . like Veronica Lake!


----------



## BeckaBoo

Sex face.

My head is so spherical, hot.


----------



## Fairest Epic

BeckaBoo said:


> Sex face.
> 
> My head is so spherical, hot.



haha heck yes


----------



## ekmanifest

bmann0413 said:


> You're just so pretty... :smitten:



Thank you! You are so sweet.



runnerman said:


> Not goofy at all. Kinda nice, really. You've got a sensual Veronica Lake thing going with your hair. (I wonder how many non-movie lovers will get that reference. Do you?)



Love you! There are way worse things than being compared to Veronica Lake  That was the first time playing around with the camera like that and taking a picture of myself in the mirror like I see so many on Dims do. It was kind of fun - that was the best one though out of about 30.


----------



## mango

BeckaBoo said:


> Sex face.
> 
> My head is so spherical, hot.



*Wow Becks... I never realized how symetrical you were!

*


----------



## BeckaBoo

Fairest Epic said:


> haha heck yes



Ha! Thanks pretty lady!



mango said:


> *Wow Becks... I never realized how symetrical you were!
> 
> *



Oh damn, fair dinkum mate, I'm thinking of throwing a 70's porno mo' into my uber symmetrical look next for a retro feel...

A homage to some supafly bloke from down under. 

It's gonna be ripper!


----------



## snuffy2000

Well this face, I've been told by many women, that is was like the cutest confused look ever. So I dubbed it, "Teh Fayce"


----------



## snuffy2000

snuffy2000 said:


> Well this face, I've been told by many women, that this was like the cutest confused look ever. So I dubbed it, "Teh Fayce"



Sorry typo, but I fixed it in the quote.


----------



## RudyLeMaster

*Feeling a little inadequate here!...* 

View attachment DSCN1011MA18399043-0002.JPG


----------



## aspsword

I'd love a slice of spoogy love loaf!!


----------



## RudyLeMaster




----------



## stan_der_man

Arrrgh matie, The solderin' on yer wretched power supply be done quicker than walkin' the plank... away with ya I says!


Step back ye scurvy ridden parrot face or I'll be lightin' yer chest hair on fire!


----------



## Famouslastwords

You must spread some reputation around before giving it to you again.


----------



## braindeadhead

I was playing with photoshop today (I'm a noob) and listening to some music (exciting I know). This particular song came on (the song) and I had me an idea...

I zombied myself.....
I don't know why I find zombies so darn entertaining but I have read the Zombie Survival Guide so now I guess I need to find a guide for life as part of the undead army

So, here are my contributions to the goofy picture thread.
First....the good ol' fashion zombie attempt





followed by the "I may be a zombie but I'm still happy to see you" attempt





I hope you enjoy...and I know...I have many strange issues


----------



## Gingembre

snuffy2000 said:


>



HOT!!! In a really adorable cute kinda way! Me likey! :wubu:


----------



## Gingembre

I have so many goofy photos! Consider yourself lucky that I'm posting 2, lol!


----------



## samoacookie

We love goofy photos...


----------



## Tad

Gingembre, Samoa--you both have such lovely pics, even when 'goofy' Thanks for sharing


----------



## latinshygirl92377

Gingembre said:


> I have so many goofy photos! Consider yourself lucky that I'm posting 2, lol!




*hey there wow you look so pretty, love the pics!!!!*


----------



## Just_Jen

Gingembre said:


> I have so many goofy photos! Consider yourself lucky that I'm posting 2, lol!



oooh you're sooo gorgeous  wanted to rep but i must spead some before giving you it again  

and here's one of my own goofies! Trout pout :
View attachment 41076


----------



## Gingembre

latinshygirl92377 said:


> *hey there wow you look so pretty, love the pics!!!!*



Thank you! Thanks to Jen too - that pic of you is ace: love the pout! 

I like to call this picture "Laura is a drunken fool"...twas taken in a club on a beach-themed night! Will I ever learn?!


----------



## snuffy2000

Gingembre said:


> Thank you! Thanks to Jen too - that pic of you is ace: love the pout!
> 
> I like to call this picture "Laura is a drunken fool"...twas taken in a club on a beach-themed night! Will I ever learn?!




LMAO classic


----------



## snuffy2000

Alright so this is me being a total goof about 2 years ago. Yeah, I turn womanly accessories into objects of fright and confusion. I was caught mi-laugh so that would be the reason why I look kinda freaked out.


----------



## Fascinita

snuffy2000 said:


> Alright so this is me being a total goof about 2 years ago. Yeah, I turn womanly accessories into objects of fright and confusion. I was caught mi-laugh so that would be the reason why I look kinda freaked out.



Still the cutest thing that ever wore pigtails. Adowable!


----------



## Gingembre

snuffy2000 said:


> Alright so this is me being a total goof about 2 years ago. Yeah, I turn womanly accessories into objects of fright and confusion. I was caught mi-laugh so that would be the reason why I look kinda freaked out.



Ha ha ha! Excellent use of "womanly accessories" there!


----------



## snuffy2000

Fascinita said:


> Still the cutest thing that ever wore pigtails. Adowable!



lol this time its mah eyebrows, I should have thought to put them in pigtails, oh the possibilities.


----------



## snuffy2000

Gingembre said:


> Ha ha ha! Excellent use of "womanly accessories" there!




growing up with 7 sisters has tought me to rebel against them, with their own firepower, lmao


----------



## Gingembre

7 sisters?!  Blummin 'eck!


----------



## bmann0413

This is why you should never have underage drinking... lol

In the second picture, that's just me before my niece put a big glob of melted chocolate on my face...

And that was the biggest chip I've ever seen! 

View attachment drink.jpg


View attachment drink2.jpg


View attachment fresh cut 002.jpg


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Bmann, have you tried those new chocolate turnovers at Arbys? They are divine... :eat2:


----------



## Famouslastwords

This pic speaks for itself


----------



## gravity.plan

this is me. 

with wood. 

View attachment smalllog!.JPG


----------



## mszwebs

gravity.plan said:


> this is me.
> 
> with wood.



L.O.L. ....


----------



## Fairest Epic

gravity.plan said:


> this is me.
> 
> with wood.



oh my.

O_O

...


----------



## Surlysomething

gravity.plan said:


> this is me.
> 
> with wood.



you're killing me


haha


----------



## liz (di-va)

My smoothie matches my shirt!


----------



## SoVerySoft

liz (di-va) said:


> My smoothie matches my shirt!



I think you need to wear a pink shirt, IMO.



gravity.plan said:


> this is me.
> 
> with wood.



This is hilarious!



And...here's me being goofy in Rockport, MA a few days ago. No, I didn't buy the lobster hat. Just saw it as a photo op!


----------



## Ash

The proper way to eat with chopsticks, as told by Mashley:


----------



## supersoup

i *still* maintain that's the best way. it ensured i didn't get my juicy buns on my shirt!


----------



## Ash

I'm not sure I have any "juicy buns" jokes that I didn't already make at that restaurant. I'll work on it.


----------



## Tooz

Famouslastwords said:


> This pic speaks for itself



Favorite picture in this entire thread.


----------



## liz (di-va)

SoVerySoft said:


> And...here's me being goofy in Rockport, MA a few days ago. No, I didn't buy the lobster hat. Just saw it as a photo op!



hehehhe....nnnice!!


----------



## Famouslastwords

Tooz said:


> Favorite picture in this entire thread.



Thanks, I was hoping somebody would get a kick out of it!


----------



## KHayes666

Sorry, in light of the whole presidential election I figured it was time to dust this off. This was taken 2 years ago in Washington DC, no joke...think it was the museum of american history.


----------



## samoacookie

What do you mean they don't have jockeys at dog races?


----------



## Duniwin

No alcohol was harmed in the making of these pictures... 

View attachment heybaby.jpg


View attachment wnec046.jpg


----------



## Fairest Epic

Duniwin said:


> No alcohol was harmed in the making of these pictures...



now thats attractive...haha


----------



## duraznos

Famouslastwords said:


> This pic speaks for itself



hahahahaha funny! why were u making that face?


----------



## duraznos

View attachment mesilly.jpg


i was doing an impression of a friend of mine who sleeps with her eyes open... it's really weird looking when she does it


----------



## Famouslastwords

duraznos said:


> hahahahaha funny! why were u making that face?


I was just being goofy.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

duraznos said:


> View attachment 42144
> 
> 
> i was doing an impression of a friend of mine who sleeps with her eyes open... it's really weird looking when she does it



Even acting silly, you are still quite beautiful


----------



## Ash

This one is courtesy of mango. Extreme closeup!!!!!!!! (and boobs) 

View attachment DSC02642_Resized.jpg


----------



## Wagimawr

BOOBS.

That is all.




just kidding!
You.





Yes, you.






Get _serious._


----------



## Wagimawr

See? 

*Serious.*


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

You're so silly, Jason.........errrrrrrrrrrr I mean goofy


----------



## Wagimawr

No, I'm _serious_.




See?


----------



## duraznos

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Even acting silly, you are still quite beautiful



hehe aw thanks!


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Wagimawr said:


> No, I'm _serious_.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> See?




*steals his nose*


----------



## Wagimawr

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> *steals his nose*


well cunts.




now what?


----------



## pendulous

Ashley said:


> The proper way to eat with chopsticks, as told by Mashley:



This is fantastic


----------



## Crystal

Wagimawr said:


> well cunts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> now what?





Heyyyy. I liked your nose. It's fun to bite it.

Though, if Green Eyed Fairy has it, that's okay. I'm sure she'll take care of it.


----------



## Slamaga

nice one ashley. I love sushi's and stuffs like that so much!!:eat1: What were you eating? I wonder what is it. By the way, you have good likings for the food


----------



## missy_blue_eyez

...Pringles??? hehe


View attachment DSC00250.JPG


----------



## KHayes666

missy_blue_eyez said:


> ...Pringles??? hehe
> 
> 
> View attachment 43482



lol dork


----------



## missy_blue_eyez

You mean thats not a good look for me??? Damn!!!!! What shall I do??? I went and got myself cosmetically altered and now have pringle lips forever!!!!!!!  sniff!


----------



## supersoup

missy_blue_eyez said:


> You mean thats not a good look for me??? Damn!!!!! What shall I do??? I went and got myself cosmetically altered and now have pringle lips forever!!!!!!!  sniff!



so ummm...

wanna make out?

sounds...delicious....


----------



## Fairest Epic

missy_blue_eyez said:


> ...Pringles??? hehe
> 
> 
> View attachment 43482



hahahaha...nice one dorkwad.

I am SO tempted to do that right now. haha

youre ADORABLE!


----------



## ataraxia

missy_blue_eyez said:


> ...Pringles??? hehe
> 
> 
> View attachment 43482



I so want to Photoshop a "QUACK" wordbubble onto this.


----------



## missy_blue_eyez

ataraxia said:


> I so want to Photoshop a "QUACK" wordbubble onto this.


Ahhhhh please do so  hehe


----------



## missy_blue_eyez

Fairest Epic said:


> hahahaha...nice one dorkwad.
> 
> I am SO tempted to do that right now. haha
> 
> youre ADORABLE!


Awwwwww thanks hun  hehe


----------



## Famouslastwords

supersoup said:


> so ummm...
> 
> wanna make out?
> 
> sounds...delicious....



I'm with Soup on this one.

So...


Wanna make out?


----------



## Chimpi




----------



## Blackjack

missy_blue_eyez said:


> ...Pringles??? hehe
> 
> 
> View attachment 43482



So one of the things I thought upon seeing this picture- not the first thing, but on a second viewing- was that such lips would make for some interesting fellatio.

I'm wrong in the head, I think.


----------



## liz (di-va)

Pringles can designer buried in tube
Published: June 2, 2008 at 11:04 AM

CINCINNATI, June 2 (UPI) -- The children of the Ohio man who designed the Pringles potato chip can said they granted his request by burying him in one of the tubes after he was cremated.

Fredric J. Baur, of College Hill, Ohio, was buried in the crisp's signature round can after he died May 4, at the age of 89, the Cincinnati Enquirer reported Saturday.

A separate urn also held part of Baur's ashes.

The organic chemist and food storage technician also is credited with developing a wide range of products including freeze-dried ice cream and cooking oil.

Baur's daughter Linda said her father was most proud of his design for the Pringles can, which he obtained a patent for in 1970, the report said.

Baur spent much of his career at the Cincinnati-based consumer goods manufacturing company Procter & Gamble.

© 2008 United Press International. All Rights Reserved.
This material may not be reproduced, redistributed, or manipulated in any form.


----------



## missy_blue_eyez

liz (di-va) said:


> Pringles can designer buried in tube
> Published: June 2, 2008 at 11:04 AM
> 
> CINCINNATI, June 2 (UPI) -- The children of the Ohio man who designed the Pringles potato chip can said they granted his request by burying him in one of the tubes after he was cremated.
> 
> Fredric J. Baur, of College Hill, Ohio, was buried in the crisp's signature round can after he died May 4, at the age of 89, the Cincinnati Enquirer reported Saturday.
> 
> A separate urn also held part of Baur's ashes.
> 
> The organic chemist and food storage technician also is credited with developing a wide range of products including freeze-dried ice cream and cooking oil.
> 
> Baur's daughter Linda said her father was most proud of his design for the Pringles can, which he obtained a patent for in 1970, the report said.
> 
> Baur spent much of his career at the Cincinnati-based consumer goods manufacturing company Procter & Gamble.
> 
> © 2008 United Press International. All Rights Reserved.
> This material may not be reproduced, redistributed, or manipulated in any form.


Ummmmmmmmmm thanks Liz........I will consider this information when writing my will and final testaments! Hmmmmmmm Im thinking BBQ would be the best choice to be buried in!


----------



## lostjacket

I have no idea on this one... 

View attachment rsafsdf.JPG


----------



## sweet&fat

lostjacket said:


> I have no idea on this one...



You are so cute!


----------



## mszwebs

lostjacket said:


> I have no idea on this one...



LOL.... Stu, you totally look 14 in that picture.

16 at the MAXIMUM.


----------



## lostjacket

Hehe...it's definitely the flash. And yes, I get carded god damn everywhere.

I look at least 17 come on...


----------



## Fairest Epic

lostjacket said:


> Hehe...it's definitely the flash. And yes, I get carded god damn everywhere.
> 
> I look at least 17 come on...



hahaha so i so checked to see what age you actually were, and i was like Oh em gee, we have the same b-day, homeslice. Ive never known anyone else who was born on feb 7th! haha go us! Best birth date ever!

...for that i shall say you look 26 hahaha...


----------



## lostjacket

Fairest Epic said:


> hahaha so i so checked to see what age you actually were, and i was like Oh em gee, we have the same b-day, homeslice. Ive never known anyone else who was born on feb 7th! haha go us! Best birth date ever!
> 
> ...for that i shall say you look 26 hahaha...


 
You and I, and Laura Ingalls Wilder probably have the best birthday ever.

On that note: I totally am old enough to drive. 

View attachment n14600411_30350134_6111.jpg


----------



## Ash




----------



## Wagimawr

whooooooooooooa angles!


----------



## nikki_m87

I got lost. 

View attachment l_8c1f7391f79f2bd702897311e19c90bb.jpg


----------



## nikki_m87

This is my reality. 

View attachment rainbow copy.jpg


----------



## Fairest Epic

nikki_m87 said:


> This is my reality.



haha i LOVE this picture


----------



## Fairest Epic

lostjacket said:


> You and I, and Laura Ingalls Wilder probably have the best birthday ever.
> 
> On that note: I totally am old enough to drive.



hee hee is that really you? or just a random google image?
haha


----------



## LarryTheShiveringChipmunk

too big to upload but:
http://tinyurl.com/4wxmwa


dern what were myparents thinking?


----------



## lostjacket

Fairest Epic said:


> hee hee is that really you? or just a random google image?
> haha


 
Totally me.


----------



## SoVerySoft

LarryTheShiveringChipmunk said:


> too big to upload but:
> http://tinyurl.com/4wxmwa
> 
> 
> dern what were myparents thinking?



They were thinking John-John Kennedy, circa 1963.


----------



## Ash

Oh man! I have a goofy photo with crazy graphics, too! 







This is what road trippin' with Mashley looks like, folks. Stuck in traffic? Here, eat this! I'll take a photo!


----------



## Star Struck

haha wow i love everybodys pictures!! this is the best thread


----------



## Fairest Epic

lostjacket said:


> Totally me.




haha nice.


----------



## user 23567




----------



## Surlysomething

grady said:


>


 

you're such a cutie :smitten:


----------



## user 23567

Surlysomething said:


> you're such a cutie :smitten:



thanks :blush:


----------



## Fairest Epic

Surlysomething said:


> you're such a cutie :smitten:



haha i was thinking the same thing...


----------



## snuffy2000

grady said:


>




HAHA!!! you're my new hero!


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Surlysomething said:


> you're such a cutie :smitten:





Fairest Epic said:


> haha i was thinking the same thing...



Same thing here 

Nice pic Grady


----------



## activistfatgirl

This has got to be the goofiest photo of me of all time. Caught mid some sort of shuffle or dancing on the dance floor at the recent MA bash.

Oh goodness...


----------



## Ash

activistfatgirl said:


> This has got to be the goofiest photo of me of all time. Caught mid some sort of shuffle or dancing on the dance floor at the recent MA bash.
> 
> Oh goodness...



You look like you're desperately trying to resist the urge to grab Red's boob. Haha. Love it.


----------



## activistfatgirl

Ashley said:


> You look like you're desperately trying to resist the urge to grab Red's boob. Haha. Love it.



Don't tell her boyfriend, but man... that would have been awesome.

I MEAN! Of course not! I stumbled!


----------



## Ivy

depression!


----------



## bexy

Ivy said:


> depression!



depressed, but still super duper cute!


----------



## missy_blue_eyez

Ivy said:


> depression!


Fab nails!!!!  oh and I want your Reeses Cups!!! Grrrrr


----------



## thatgirl08

Ivy said:


> depression!



I loveeee your nails!


----------



## AnotherJessica

My fraternal twin sister on the left, me on the right at a Ben & Jerry's store!








me on the left, again with my twin. she cracks me up.


----------



## Famouslastwords

I'm so jealous, I was supposed to be a fraternal twin but my mom miscarried.


----------



## AnotherJessica

Famouslastwords said:


> I'm so jealous, I was supposed to be a fraternal twin but my mom miscarried.


Awww! I am so sorry to hear that!!! We are total opposites but we still manage to be best friends.


----------



## stan_der_man

Fun and crazy pictures all!

Here are a couple that I took yesterday. I was trying to make a new avatar but gave up and started making faces into the cam...


happy face








goofy face


----------



## natasfan

youa re prette and huge


----------



## Santaclear

natasfan said:


> youa re prette and huge



Stan's not as big as he looks in those. It's partly the camera angle.


----------



## Tina

True, Santa. There's a nice one of his cute little belly somewhere on the Event board, though. That might be more enticing to him than just a head shot.

(Have given out too much rep, dammit!! Santa needs rep for that one!)


----------



## Timberwolf

Done.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

AnotherJessica said:


> My fraternal twin sister on the left, me on the right at a Ben & Jerry's store!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> me on the left, again with my twin. she cracks me up.



I'm the mother of fraternal twins....you can at least tell the two of you are related....that's sometimes hard with my twins  



Famouslastwords said:


> I'm so jealous, I was supposed to be a fraternal twin but my mom miscarried.




So sorry to hear that  ........ but I'm glad you are okay


----------



## Danyull




----------



## KHayes666

Ok....some new ones for y'all.






I needed Teepee for my bunghole






Got a little Captain in you?


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Great pics on the beach, Kevin 


Hey, I was just youtubing again and whilst watching Steve Perry....I started thinking you kind of resemble him....

See for yourself....and in case Journey/Steve Perry was too much before your time, he's the singer...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sxxOyGK1pMk


----------



## KHayes666

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Great pics on the beach, Kevin
> 
> 
> Hey, I was just youtubing again and whilst watching Steve Perry....I started thinking you kind of resemble him....
> 
> See for yourself....and in case Journey/Steve Perry was too much before you time, he's the singer...
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sxxOyGK1pMk



I'm being compared to the lead singer of Journey....oh gawd.... lol


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Consider yourself a very lucky man  


OOoOOooOOOooOo more of the man :batting:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gFC8sDTXlng&feature=related


----------



## KHayes666

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Consider yourself a very lucky man
> 
> 
> OOoOOooOOOooOo more of the man :batting:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gFC8sDTXlng&feature=related



Well while we're on youtube.....here's a vid I took myself today at the beach.

http://youtube.com/watch?v=Z_zm3M4svnY


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

How come you didn't take any of yourself? I was so disappointed it wasn't you......


----------



## KHayes666

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> How come you didn't take any of yourself? I was so disappointed it wasn't you......



It was too cold to be diving in the water, otherwise I would have done a cannonball ala Scrooge McDuck lol


----------



## furious styles

i got just a liiiiiiiiiiiiiiittle sunburn playing football on the fourth of july







i appear to be wearing a brassiere


----------



## missy_blue_eyez

View attachment holiday.jpg


Pretty stoooooooooopid pic! hehe


----------



## Famouslastwords

I love your eye makeup!


----------



## lostjacket

I scarily just found my old Webshots page.

Be prepared for slight ridiculousness.

Note, that I have the same expression in each photo. 

View attachment n14600411_7982721_6651.jpg


View attachment n14600411_30251726_1254.jpg


----------



## sweet&fat

lostjacket said:


> I scarily just found my old Webshots page.
> 
> Be prepared for slight ridiculousness.
> 
> Note, that I have the same expression in each photo.



Slightly ridiculous perhaps, but definitely cute!


----------



## BingFox

nikki_m87 said:


> This is my reality.




That just rocks...


----------



## Fairest Epic

nom nom nom 

View attachment mallow 2.jpg


----------



## thatgirl08

Fairest Epic said:


> nom nom nom



AW. THAT IS THE CUTEST THING EVER!


----------



## Fairest Epic

thatgirl08 said:


> AW. THAT IS THE CUTEST THING EVER!



haha thanks! 

old picture of my chub+ boredom+ paint= nom nom on laptop haha


----------



## Kortana

SpongeKortanaFatPants! 

View attachment n513172468_81169_7129.jpg


----------



## nlittle1011

Not sure what I was doing here but I was at the club and drunk LOL 

View attachment 1.jpg


----------



## Fairest Epic

nlittle1011 said:


> Not sure what I was doing here but I was at the club and drunk LOL



Haha youre so cute! 

I dont drink, but you sure make it look tempting! haha


----------



## nlittle1011

Thanks doll! I drink too much, probably where my 'vodka' belly comes from LOL



Fairest Epic said:


> Haha youre so cute!
> 
> I dont drink, but you sure make it look tempting! haha


----------



## CuslonGodibb

Fairest Epic - that picture is awesome! It so made me smile. Thanks for sharing.

/ CuslonGodibb



Fairest Epic said:


> nom nom nom


----------



## Fairest Epic

CuslonGodibb said:


> Fairest Epic - that picture is awesome! It so made me smile. Thanks for sharing.
> 
> / CuslonGodibb



haha thanks!


----------



## Mishty

July 4th Gulf Shores AL
Sara was taking random photos of the beach while I got sloshed around then she yelled "look sexy, like a swimsuit model!"
Yeah only salt water tastes bad...and I aint ah model. :blush: 

View attachment Image1.jpg


----------



## runningman

I refuse to grow up!

Besides, that thing was fun.  

View attachment Mike Park Solva 2.jpg


----------



## daddyoh70

Fairest Epic said:


> nom nom nom



Hilarious pic. Dished out too much rep in the past 24, but had to tell you I laughed out loud at that. Thanks for posting.


----------



## Fairest Epic

daddyoh70 said:


> Hilarious pic. Dished out too much rep in the past 24, but had to tell you I laughed out loud at that. Thanks for posting.



haha glad you enjoyed it!


----------



## g-squared

ok well these are 3 of my goofiest

View attachment l_36ecff356418e5aebc1e21cdbaed7916.jpg

taken while i was yawning, i kinda look like a zombie


View attachment l_746bd7a433a6a4a45f0a4279f0e334ae.jpg

i dont remember why i was so excited but i'm assuming there was a good reason



View attachment l_e60868d01ddb169f0ffad30ef536fa9d.jpg

did you ever hear about kids who hide all their trash in a closet, well i did the last time i cleaned my room


----------



## tattooU

My sister can be a little snap happy with the camera, and while i humored her for the first dozen shots....i was effectively _done_ with the "myspace/cleavage" shots. i protested with no results


----------



## Suze

^
Woooaahh, FOXY!



that did probably sound a bit internet creepish. :blush:


----------



## missy_blue_eyez

tattooU said:


> My sister can be a little snap happy with the camera, and while i humored her for the first dozen shots....i was effectively _done_ with the "myspace/cleavage" shots. i protested with no results


Wow...you two are STUNNING!!!!


----------



## bmann0413

tattooU said:


> My sister can be a little snap happy with the camera, and while i humored her for the first dozen shots....i was effectively _done_ with the "myspace/cleavage" shots. i protested with no results



Hey there is nothing wrong with cleavage shots... I happen to like when women do 'em... like it's all for me... muahahaha! lol

You're a cutie, btw!


----------



## Mishty

g-squared said:


> ok well these are 3 of my goofiest
> 
> View attachment 46273
> 
> taken while i was yawning, i kinda look like a zombie
> 
> 
> View attachment 46274
> 
> i dont remember why i was so excited but i'm assuming there was a good reason
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 46275
> 
> did you ever hear about kids who hide all their trash in a closet, well i did the last time i cleaned my room




I love what you're wearing in the first one!

 at the closet!


----------



## Suze

bmann0413 said:


> Hey there is nothing wrong with cleavage shots... I happen to like when women do 'em... like it's all for me... muahahaha! lol
> 
> You're a cutie, btw!



now THAT was internet creepish.

kidding. kidding.


----------



## tattooU

LMAO i work with guys, so it takes a lot to creep me out, or gross me out. 

Thanks for all the kind words. Nice to think that THAT photo is the one she has for me on her myspace


----------



## Ivy

probably the most ridiculious picture of me ever.. i don't even know what was wrong with me. hah


----------



## Ivy

tattooU said:


> My sister can be a little snap happy with the camera, and while i humored her for the first dozen shots....i was effectively _done_ with the "myspace/cleavage" shots. i protested with no results



haha you are adorable!!


----------



## LoveBHMS

Ivy said:


> probably the most ridiculious picture of me ever.. i don't even know what was wrong with me. hah



Ivy I really like this! You have a Nancy Spungeon thing going on here.

I love it. Very artistic.


----------



## stan_der_man

Ivy said:


> probably the most ridiculious picture of me ever.. i don't even know what was wrong with me. hah



I wouldn't write this photo off so quickly Ivy... Torn, faded jeans... black high-top converse shoes... you could make it work!


----------



## Shosh

fa_man_stan said:


> I wouldn't write this photo off so quickly Ivy... Torn, faded jeans... black high-top converse shoes... you could make it work!




That looks ace Stan. Ivy looks awesome.


----------



## Tassel

Ivy said:


> probably the most ridiculious picture of me ever.. i don't even know what was wrong with me. hah



You look pretty nice there to me


----------



## Ivy

fa_man_stan said:


> I wouldn't write this photo off so quickly Ivy... Torn, faded jeans... black high-top converse shoes... you could make it work!



hahahaha thank you for this, i had a good laugh!


----------



## LoveBHMS

Ivy said:


> hahahaha thank you for this, i had a good laugh!



you suffer the same fate as Miss Elle Camino, posting pic in the "goofy" thread and the pics get followed by a spate of compliments of how pretty you look.


----------



## Ivy

LoveBHMS said:


> you suffer the same fate as Miss Elle Camino, posting pic in the "goofy" thread and the pics get followed by a spate of compliments of how pretty you look.



hahaha

oh what a hard life it is. 

i think he is just distracted by my thighs. ha.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

I think it's your best.pic.eva Ivy.....nothing goofy about it at all....you look cool as hell 


Work it girl!!


----------



## The Fez

lol alcohol






lol alcohol






lol a-..... uh...


----------



## Gingembre

Fez - the middle picture really made me chuckle!

Ivy - you are fast becoming my style icon (along with SusieQ) - you have such great outfits!


----------



## The Fez

christ, looking through facebook, it's essentially 298/300 photos that would qualify for this thread

WARNING. NAKED UGLY.


























just kidding








phwoar


----------



## Suze

Wow, Ging. Didn’t expect that...Thanks:bounce: 
And yeah, Ivy looks great! (rep is cummin)
Wish I could rep Fez again. That last picture with the scarf is ASTONISHING. :happy:


Edit: And that very last pic is hawt! Why is it that all the hot pics are in this thread


----------



## The Fez

hahaha nice edit


----------



## Suze

Freestyle Fez said:


> hahaha nice edit



never satisfied.


----------



## The Fez

I approve of your second edit more

A+, would read again


----------



## Gingembre

susieQ said:


> Wow, Ging. Didnt expect that...Thanks:bounce:



No worries, sugar - you are a style queen! I loves your dresses and scarves and tights and and and :wubu:


----------



## Suze

Gingembre said:


> No worries, sugar - you are a style queen! I loves your dresses and scarves and tights and and and :wubu:



don't push it, muffin 

no,thank you very much. seriously!


you should be relieved i don't live in your neighborhood, just sayin'


----------



## Gingembre

susieQ said:


> you should be relieved i don't live in your neighborhood, just sayin'



_You_ should be relieved, cuz if you did, I'd be stealing all your clothes! Ha ha! Not that they'd fit me...I'd just hang them round the house! Lol!

*gonna go to bed now...think i'm starting (!) to sound like a freak!*


----------



## Ivy

Gingembre said:


> Ivy - you are fast becoming my style icon (along with SusieQ) - you have such great outfits!



awwww! you are making me blush! thank you so much!


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Freestyle Fez said:


> christ, looking through facebook, it's essentially 298/300 photos that would qualify for this thread
> 
> WARNING. NAKED UGLY.
> 
> 
> phwoar



At least you finally posted your boobage


----------



## Suze

Gingembre said:


> *gonna go to bed now...think i'm starting (!) to sound like a freak!*



not a chance! 
as long as you're not saying you want to wear my skin, you're good.


----------



## Blackjack

Freestyle Fez said:


> phwoar



Yeah, I kinda choked on my pop-tart after seeing that


----------



## bmann0413

Ivy said:


> probably the most ridiculious picture of me ever.. i don't even know what was wrong with me. hah



The only thing wrong with this picture is that I'm not in it... lol


----------



## ClashCityRocker

trying to dance on my bday. i guess it's not the same drunk lol


----------



## ThatFatGirl

Me, drunk with boobage-butt.


----------



## ThatFatGirl

One more.. me and the hubby. We were having fun on Beale St. in Memphis at Wet Willie's. I had just finished my 2nd or 3rd "Call a Cab" and we set our wedding date that night (two weeks from that night).


----------



## missy_blue_eyez

ClashCityRocker said:


> trying to dance on my bday. i guess it's not the same drunk lol


This picture confuses me...but either way ur still hot  hehe


----------



## bexy

not sure why i am pointing at the elephant in such a mental manner lol!


----------



## Fairest Epic

bexylicious said:


> not sure why i am pointing at the elephant in such a mental manner lol!



maybe youre hungry?


haha cute as always doll face!


----------



## Big Butt Asshley

Here is mine! lol 

View attachment l_16cdde6d4dc067de13e8ea995e585d6e.jpg


----------



## bmann0413

Big Butt Asshley said:


> Here is mine! lol



Okay, that's funny. Can't go wrong with a simple silly face like that!


----------



## Pixelpops

what happens when you leave silly drunk students with masking tape.. 

View attachment crossface.jpg


----------



## kojack

Drinking makes the best photos.


----------



## Gingembre

ClashCityRocker said:


> trying to dance on my bday. i guess it's not the same drunk lol




Smoking hot! :smitten:

Bexy - please can I have your blue jacket?! :batting:


----------



## Purplestuff23

I hope this works.....


----------



## Purplestuff23




----------



## BingFox

HALP! My creation is trying to killz me!!! 

View attachment LolaThreatens.jpg


----------



## Ash

How is it that so many of you manage to look good while drunk? I always just look melty.


----------



## bexy

Purplestuff23....you *=* CUTE!!! love your hair and piercings! 



this is me, during gay pride. i was working, but still very drunk (in secret hee hee), and failing trying to pull my sexy face.


----------



## bexy

AND heres me and an elephant. Just because.


----------



## sweet&fat

bexylicious said:


> AND heres me and an elephant. Just because.



Too cute!!!!


----------



## kayrae

Here are some funny moments


----------



## Fairest Epic

kayrae said:


> Here are some funny moments



hahahah LOVE the last one!
youre so cute!


----------



## KHayes666

Passed out on the couch down in Cape Cod lol


----------



## prettyssbbw

Hey purplestuff, i love your pictures! What guage of horseshoe ring is that in your septum? It is nice!


----------



## Purplestuff23

Currently my septum is an 8 guage, but eventually I'm gonna stretch it to a 2g or a 0g

Not that anybody cares...but here's all 13 of my piercings

8g septum (middle of the nose)
12g snakebites (there's 2, for those unfamiliar with piercings, one on each side of the lip)
16g smiley (hangs from that little flap of skin between your upper lip and your front teeth)
18g nostrils (both sides)
16g bridge (bridge of the nose, between the eyes)
7/8ths inch first holes in my ears
10g second holes in my ears
10g orbital at the top of my left ear (an orbital is when a single piece of circular jewelery goes through two holes. My next piercing is going to be a matching orbital on my right ear. Just can't do 'em at the same time...I wouldn't be able to sleep.)

Thank bajeezus I work somewhere that I can get jewelery for cheap (Hot Topic), and I've got a good friend who's a piercer and pierces me for free or for beer. Now I just need to find a tattoo artist who'll ink me for free/cheap and I'll be set!


----------



## furious styles

Purplestuff23 said:


> Currently my septum is an 8 guage, but eventually I'm gonna stretch it to a 2g or a 0g
> 
> Not that anybody cares...but here's all 13 of my piercings
> 
> 8g septum (middle of the nose)
> 12g snakebites (there's 2, for those unfamiliar with piercings, one on each side of the lip)
> 16g smiley (hangs from that little flap of skin between your upper lip and your front teeth)
> 18g nostrils (both sides)
> 16g bridge (bridge of the nose, between the eyes)
> 7/8ths inch first holes in my ears
> 10g second holes in my ears
> 10g orbital at the top of my left ear (an orbital is when a single piece of circular jewelery goes through two holes. My next piercing is going to be a matching orbital on my right ear. Just can't do 'em at the same time...I wouldn't be able to sleep.)
> 
> Thank bajeezus I work somewhere that I can get jewelery for cheap (Hot Topic), and I've got a good friend who's a piercer and pierces me for free or for beer. Now I just need to find a tattoo artist who'll ink me for free/cheap and I'll be set!



that is an impressive set of metal.


----------



## ClashCityRocker

Purplestuff23 said:


> Currently my septum is an 8 guage, but eventually I'm gonna stretch it to a 2g or a 0g
> 
> Not that anybody cares...but here's all 13 of my piercings
> 
> 8g septum (middle of the nose)
> 12g snakebites (there's 2, for those unfamiliar with piercings, one on each side of the lip)
> 16g smiley (hangs from that little flap of skin between your upper lip and your front teeth)
> 18g nostrils (both sides)
> 16g bridge (bridge of the nose, between the eyes)
> 7/8ths inch first holes in my ears
> 10g second holes in my ears
> 10g orbital at the top of my left ear (an orbital is when a single piece of circular jewelery goes through two holes. My next piercing is going to be a matching orbital on my right ear. Just can't do 'em at the same time...I wouldn't be able to sleep.)
> 
> Thank bajeezus I work somewhere that I can get jewelery for cheap (Hot Topic), and I've got a good friend who's a piercer and pierces me for free or for beer. Now I just need to find a tattoo artist who'll ink me for free/cheap and I'll be set!



gauging your septum..that's hardbody. i refuse to gauge anything else, after my ear experience lol. and btw, you HECKA win with that first pic holding the house of the dead gun haha


----------



## DeerVictory

We are the Mustache Militia. The strong, the few, the proud, the poetic. Alligned with the elite forces of the Beard Brigade, we are... unstoppable. 

Admiral Asymmetry, ready for duty.


----------



## bmann0413

Raegan said:


> We are the Mustache Militia. The strong, the few, the proud, the poetic. Alligned with the elite forces of the Beard Brigade, we are... unstoppable.
> 
> Admiral Asymmetry, ready for duty.



Okay, that's funny... lol


----------



## DeerVictory

bmann0413 said:


> Okay, that's funny... lol



My conrads and I don't do it for the humour, I can assure you. We do it to protect the livelihood of you and your family.. and make a little profit on the side, in '70s pornos and low budget gameshows.


----------



## DeerVictory

And by conrads I meant comrades, of course.


----------



## ataraxia

Raegan said:


> And by conrads I meant comrades, of course.



...and if you were unaware that the owner of this site is named "Conrad", then you're missing out on half the funny.


----------



## CausticSodaPop

kayrae said:


>


I had to sit and look at that one for quite a while before I realised what was wrong with it. It's been a long day!


----------



## pat70327

here a few sorta goofy old pictures from Halloween 

View attachment n1423530050_30028962_464.jpg


View attachment n1423530050_30028974_4428.jpg


----------



## KnottyOne

My friend said it was a pretty flower and if I put it in my hair it would make me pretty to. Yea... I don't know if that worked haha


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

KnottyOne said:


> My friend said it was a pretty flower and if I put it in my hair it would make me pretty to. Yea... I don't know if that worked haha




Lol, it's always win/win with you and photos Knotty....you look cute as hell even as a flower child


----------



## Timberwolf

KnottyOne said:


> *pic*
> 
> My friend said it was a pretty flower and if I put it in my hair it would make me pretty to. Yea... I don't know if that worked haha


Pretty cool, yes.


----------



## SoVerySoft

KnottyOne said:


> My friend said it was a pretty flower and if I put it in my hair it would make me pretty to. Yea... I don't know if that worked haha



Yeah, it worked!


----------



## sweet&fat

pat70327 said:


> here a few sorta goofy old pictures from Halloween



What are you supposed to be? Do I even want to know?


----------



## pat70327

sweet&fat said:


> What are you supposed to be? Do I even want to know?



ahh, well we all went to the thrift stores and I found a crazy furry/leather vest so I was like sweet... but then I had no idea what to do so I put on some party shorts and was ready to go.. but it was funny cause a bunch of cops came up to us and asked me what the I'm supposed to be (and I was really fucked up by then) so i was like I dont fuckin know man?? and then the cops were like yeah he's trying to be that brokeback mountain guy... so I guess thats what I ended up being


----------



## Ash

pat70327 said:


> ahh, well we all went to the thrift stores and I found a crazy furry/leather vest so I was like sweet... but then I had no idea what to do so I put on some party shorts and was ready to go.. but it was funny cause a bunch of cops came up to us and asked me what the I'm supposed to be (and I was really fucked up by then) so i was like I dont fuckin know man?? and then the cops were like yeah he's trying to be that brokeback mountain guy... so I guess thats what I ended up being



Dude. No gay man would be caught dead in those high tops.


----------



## pat70327

Ashley said:


> Dude. No gay man would be caught dead in those high tops.




Yea well I love my high tops :smitten: .. I actually took them from my dad, straight out the 80's


----------



## Suze

You guys have NO idea how drunk I was in this pic.

pay attention to my freaking hair :[


----------



## Famouslastwords

LOL that's awesome, looks like you were pretty drunk there suzieq


----------



## KendraLee

oooh, I like this thread. Its my first time seeing it. Its good to know our crazy ass pics have a home


----------



## Poncedeleon

I'm a lightweight and got incredibly drunk off of samples at a beer festival last summer. That was a pretty good sandwich. 

View attachment sandwich.jpg


----------



## Ash

Poncedeleon said:


> I'm a lightweight and got incredibly drunk off of samples at a beer festival last summer. That was a pretty good sandwich.



Hahahaha. Nice.


----------



## supersoup

don't tease ponce!! i totally thought that was a hot pocket.

dangit.


----------



## KendraLee

My mom has always been a little eccentric and unorthodox. In the first pic my mother wanted to enter my sister Jonelle into an Annie look alike contest. All the other parents entered their children looking like the rich Annie. My mother however thought it was creative to enter her as the poor Annie and we were the Orphans. I remember the day we took these and it was pretty fun dressing up like this and my sister did make the finals.
The second pic was at a bar in Key West- I think I was singing.
The third pic is the most recent-My sister was taking my glasses and someone took the pic. Was going to delete it but I might as well show it here. 

View attachment random 001 (2).jpg


View attachment key west 001.jpg


View attachment 223.jpg


----------



## troubadours

my friend just sent a whole bunch of terrible drunk photos of me from a bbq we had a week or so ago.















oh god




OH GOD





it's okay, i know i'm essentially unlovable :[


----------



## Suze

^
that cat looks a bit uncomfortable...

cute pics, though! i can't see what's not to love.


----------



## troubadours

susieQ said:


> ^
> that cat looks a bit uncomfortable...
> 
> cute pics, though! i can't see what's not to love.



that cat def hated me but it was so cute i couldnt stop grabbing at it


----------



## Suze

heh I know what yeh mean. 

When I drink I suddenly become Snow White and starts cuddling every animal thats in reach. 


Even if they like it or not.


----------



## The Fez

JAF is a nickname for a friend, before you ask






yeah... I dunno either


----------



## Suze

Rurrr. 

..........


----------



## The Fez

Alas, the beard is now gone


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

That means we need more pics then Fez..... :batting:


----------



## flabby_abbi

Awww, the beard was cute


----------



## JoeFA

I don't like beards that much....might grow one though....


----------



## Timberwolf

forget it... (not related to any post in this thread)


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Timberwolf said:


> forget it... (not related to any post in this thread)



Who said you could?


----------



## The Fez

I had to send that one to somebody elses phone for him to put it online, I don't have a working camera and my phone lost its computer adaptor


----------



## shazz2602

ok well this photo is me ermm dont ask why i did it or how i can do it just it is amazing what you can do with a hob nob!! 

View attachment n797550014_3918144_7265[1].jpg


----------



## Suze

JoeFA said:


> I don't like beards that much....might grow one though....


if you don't like beards that much, why even consider it? :blink:


----------



## The Fez

That sounds _logical_ though; that's no fun!


----------



## Suze

^
ooOoh..._good_ point.


----------



## Mishty

the other night during a really bad storm, my friends and I goofed off in the dark with candles and flashlights. We told ghost stories, and once or twice I tried really hard to be scary....here is what happened instead..... 

View attachment scarrrry.jpg


----------



## KHayes666

Missblueyedeath said:


> the other night during a really bad storm, my friends and I goofed off in the dark with candles and flashlights. We told ghost stories, and once or twice I tried really hard to be scary....here is what happened instead.....



AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

*runs and hides*


----------



## missy_blue_eyez

So this weekend was the Uk's last bank holiday for the year, so me and some friends went to a park about 15 miles away where they have something called 'Wonderland' its like a little secret garden full of nursery rhyme characters and stuff and has a big maze and lots of fab things to play on....so here is me goofing around there!

Me climbing the giant spiderweb!
View attachment Nomi spiderwebsmaller.jpg



Here doing my Kanye impression!
View attachment nomi sunglasses.jpg


Im the wicked witch of the West (Midlands) hehe
View attachment Nomi witch.jpg


----------



## chublover350

missy_blue_eyez said:


> So this weekend was the Uk's last bank holiday for the year, so me and some friends went to a park about 15 miles away where they have something called 'Wonderland' its like a little secret garden full of nursery rhyme characters and stuff and has a big maze and lots of fab things to play on....so here is me goofing around there!
> 
> Me climbing the giant spiderweb!
> View attachment 48414
> 
> 
> 
> Here doing my Kanye impression!
> View attachment 48415
> 
> 
> Im the wicked witch of the West (Midlands) hehe
> View attachment 48416



naomi.....absolutly PRICELESS hahahhahah


----------



## The Fez

hahaha, nice naomi


----------



## sully57

Lovely... so beautiful.

But you knew that anyway.


----------



## rockhound225

Went swimming this summer with some friends and my photo-journalism friend snap this of me being silly. 

View attachment Spare Tire.jpg


----------



## mimosa

Too cute!



rockhound225 said:


> Went swimming this summer with some friends and my photo-journalism friend snap this of me being silly.


----------



## Surlysomething

rockhound225 said:


> Went swimming this summer with some friends and my photo-journalism friend snap this of me being silly.





Wow, very nice.


----------



## rockhound225

Thank ya both. :happy:


----------



## mrman1980uk

troubadours said:


>



Adorable cat!


----------



## OneHauteMama

We just went to the lake a couple of weeks ago...This is the ONLY pic that was snapped of me lol


----------



## cute_obese_girl

rockhound225 said:


> Went swimming this summer with some friends and my photo-journalism friend snap this of me being silly.



I wanna go swimming with you next time


----------



## bexy

Exciteable with a new webcam!!


----------



## snuffy2000

Rule #1: when on family vacations, don't get drunk and try to climb bridges. You get stuck.

Rule #2: don't give your drunk sister your camera, she'll take pictures of your other drunk sister trying to help you get un-stuck, and you falling. (I.E. Below)


----------



## SxxxyCoatedBBW

Damon said:


> One of the dumbest pics I've ever taken.



This is a great shot. LOL.
I wish I was invited to this party!


----------



## liz (di-va)

He makes you laugh, he makes you think


----------



## MancFA

Ok so this was about 3 or 4 years ago back wen i was 17 (wen i was a lil less experienced with alcohol) and in terms of bein goofy i dont think il ever top it. Accordin to the people that did this to me, the theme is a sorta Mexican Harry Potter - I hav no idea why definately wudnt say im a massive fan but i didnt exactly hav much say in the matter. 

View attachment Mexican Harry Potter.jpg


----------



## washburn

Baaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaad Hair!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## KHayes666

Demons of the night lol


----------



## vermillion

rockhound225 said:


> Went swimming this summer with some friends and my photo-journalism friend snap this of me being silly.



yummmmmmmmmmmy


----------



## rockhound225

cute_obese_girl said:


> I wanna go swimming with you next time



Be glad to take ya, although I'm sure you've far better places to go swimming in your neck of the woods than I do here in Missouri. :happy:


----------



## rockhound225

vermillion said:


> yummmmmmmmmmmy



Thank ya. I'm willin' to bet your pretty yummy yourself.


----------



## ChubbyBubbles

My hubby and I...and NO! we're not drunk...just "goofy"!   

View attachment DCP_4197.JPG


----------



## speakeasy

liz (di-va) said:


> He makes you laugh, he makes you think



He likes to run and then the thing, with the...person...
...oh, that monkey's gonna pay.

Sorry, must spread my rep around.


----------



## furious styles

speakeasy said:


> He likes to run and then the thing, with the...person...
> ...oh, that monkey's gonna pay.
> 
> Sorry, must spread my rep around.



this isn't the monsterometer .. it's the frog exaggerator!


----------



## snuffy2000

I don't even know where to begin on this one. But i'll just say that this is what happens when you attempt Sylvester Stallone X2.

(Warning: May cause your face to effin explode, but it's too spectaculocious to look away. )


----------



## Red

back away from my chips bitch.

View attachment 49197


----------



## washburn

One of my avatars and my tribute to the late Dr. Hunter S. Thompson..... 

"We can't stop here... THIS IS BAT COUNTRY!!!"


----------



## OneHauteMama

Red said:


> back away from my chips bitch.
> 
> View attachment 49197



LMAO That's priceless!


----------



## Proner

The first is during or after i didn't remember a shave battle and the second is me with a beautiful wig, isn't it?  

View attachment goofie01.jpg


View attachment goofie02.JPG


----------



## Suze

pretty frightening


----------



## Proner

susieQ said:


> pretty frightening



Sure, someone a little bit drunk + an awfull wig is definitively not a good deal


----------



## Suze

Proner said:


> Sure, someone a little bit drunk + an awfull wig is definitively not a good deal



well, it made me laugh, so i guess it's not too bad after all


----------



## Proner

susieQ said:


> well, it made me laugh, so i guess it's not too bad after all



If i made you laugh I've manage to post a goofiest pic so i'm glad made you laugh


----------



## sweet&fat

Proner said:


> The first is during or after i didn't remember a shave battle and the second is me with a beautiful wig, isn't it?



Mais comme tu es belle!


----------



## Blackjack

BED HED


----------



## out.of.habit

Blackjack said:


> BED HED



... it wears you well, Beej.


----------



## furious styles

Blackjack said:


> BED HED



dude i wish my hair would do that more


----------



## liz (di-va)

speakeasy said:


> He likes to run and then the thing, with the...person...
> ...oh, that monkey's gonna pay.





mfdoom said:


> this isn't the monsterometer .. it's the frog exaggerator!



[FONT=ARIAL, HELVETICA, COURIER NEW]Weh...uh, alright just stay calm, Frinky. These babies will be in the stores while he's still grappling with the pickle matrix bhaygnFLAYvin. [/FONT]


----------



## Lovelyone

This is a pic of me trying to adjust my webcam. As you can see, it was quite difficult.


----------



## bmann0413

Lovelyone said:


> This is a pic of me trying to adjust my webcam. As you can see, it was quite difficult.



I can see why... you were having too much fun with it... lol


----------



## calou

... lol
View attachment 49540
View attachment 49541


----------



## DeerVictory

calou said:


> ... lol
> View attachment 49540




:wubu: :wubu: :wubu:

Vone, two, three... three vooing* smiley faces! AH AH AH AH AH. 









*wooing with an accent.


----------



## Ash

calou said:


> ... lol



Hahahahaha. These are excellent. 

And now for some of my own...

Delicious alcoholic sno-cone:





Road-trips make me hungry:


----------



## calou

Ashley said:


> Hahahahaha. These are excellent.
> 
> And now for some of my own...
> 
> Delicious alcoholic sno-cone:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Road-trips make me hungry:



:eat2::eat2::eat2::eat2:


----------



## kayrae




----------



## bexy

Raegan said:


> :wubu: :wubu: :wubu:
> 
> Vone, two, three... three vooing* smiley faces! AH AH AH AH AH.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *wooing with an accent.



off topic, I had nightmares about the count until I was about 11. he was chasing me down a road counting "VON TWO I'M GOING TO GET YOU" in a convertable car. true story.


----------



## bexy

Blackjack said:


> BED HED



I actually find this VERY hot, not goofy :wubu:


----------



## Surlysomething

kayrae said:


>



Haha. I think that one needs to show up at your wedding one day.


----------



## washburn

Hey Look!!! I'm Bald Now!!!! Hahahhaha


----------



## Your Plump Princess

Me Attempting to Smother my best friend with my "Cleavage of Mass Destruction" Or "Fluffyness" as he calls it. 







Me Riding a Broom like a Horse... XD 







Trying To Be Cute in my friend's Basement. XD All the pics were taken in there. 






:blush::blush::blush::blush: Never Shown these ANYWHERE to ANYONE 'sides my two best friends.


----------



## Shosh

Trying To Be Cute in my friend's Basement. XD All the pics were taken in there. 






:blush::blush::blush::blush: Never Shown these ANYWHERE to ANYONE 'sides my two best friends.[/QUOTE]


That is a pretty dress. I wish you were smiling in the pic though.


----------



## Your Plump Princess

;D Thanks! It's my favourite Shirt, It's my Babydoll that I was so ashamed to wear for a long time. Then Finally got sick of sweating in the heat under hoodies. So I put it on and like, INSTANTLY had self-esteem. XD <3 I have one where I'm smiling, I just have to find it. I wanted to put it in here anyways. XD


----------



## Your Plump Princess




----------



## KHayes666

I can't dance.....at all


----------



## Tad

It is a rare picture of people dancing in which they look graceful. You need the motion for the body positions to make sense, I think.



KHayes666 said:


> I can't dance.....at all



This is totally not true. You absolutely CAN dance. 






(whether or not you can dance well is another question...


----------



## ashmamma84

I really have no clue why I thought this was a good idea but...there you have it.


----------



## IndyGal

I laugh everytime I see this one: 

View attachment resized stupid face.jpg


----------



## DeerVictory

Hypothesis: Drinking immediately causes hair, no matter how infused with hairspray, to go flat. Also causes the side-effect of makeup running and a decrease in decent photos taken. 

Observations:

As seen in these pictures, taken by students dedicated to science, all three of the above side-effects have happened. Is there a connection? We believe so. 

The observations have been organized in a chronological photo timeline. 

Figure one.
Slightly tipsy. 






Figure two.
Drunk.







Figure three. 
Hammered. 







*I did, actually, move from that spot. I just happened to be sitting there when most of the pictures were taken.


----------



## ssbbwfan

Hehe... I have a couple of those. I love to take goofy pics in all sorts of situations LOL


----------



## thejuicyone

Some horse riding stimulation thing at brookstone. Twas interesting.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

ssbbwfan said:


> Hehe... I have a couple of those. I love to take goofy pics in all sorts of situations LOL



Nothing remotely goofy about this one....How YOU doing?  :smitten:


----------



## ssbbwfan

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Nothing remotely goofy about this one....How YOU doing?  :smitten:



Good but sad. I can't come to the NJ bash this time


----------



## QueenB

i was dancing or something. not really out of the ordinary.


----------



## KHayes666

QueenB said:


> i was dancing or something. not really out of the ordinary.



I like your pants, really fit you well


----------



## bexy

QueenB said:


> i was dancing or something. not really out of the ordinary.



and I like your top!


----------



## KHayes666

From Left to right....

El Espanto Surge De La Tumba

El Bastardo

El Gringo Loco

Jay Mysterio........

VIVAS GORDITAS!


----------



## bmann0413

KHayes666 said:


> From Left to right....
> 
> El Espanto Surge De La Tumba
> 
> El Bastardo
> 
> El Gringo Loco
> 
> Jay Mysterio........
> 
> VIVAS GORDITAS!



Looking at this reminds me of Mucha Lucha... lol


----------



## troubadours

i'm an idiot










<3 rock band <3





drunx


----------



## KHayes666

troubadours said:


> i'm an idiot
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <3 rock band <3
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> drunx



aahahha cute pix, love your pants in the drumming pic.

You're not an idiot, just a dork ;-)


----------



## liz (di-va)

honest to god not sure how I'm gonna get the knots out. some days a psycho birds nest feels just right, though.


----------



## mikael

troubadours said:


> <3 rock band <3



AWESOME PICS! You must look cute in every situation


----------



## stan_der_man

troubadours said:


> i'm an idiot
> 
> http://photos-g.ak.facebook.com/photos-ak-sf2p/v358/194/114/1330200053/n1330200053_30057742_8920.jpg
> 
> http://photos-b.ak.facebook.com/photos-ak-sf2p/v337/11/51/33709545/n33709545_31771841_3425.jpg
> <3 rock band <3
> 
> http://photos-d.ak.facebook.com/photos-ak-snc1/v320/11/51/33709545/n33709545_31726723_6885.jpg
> drunx





liz (di-va) said:


> honest to god not sure how I'm gonna get the knots out. some days a psycho birds nest feels just right, though.



You arrre both just von of da kraziest peoples!  


I can totally relate to the hair thing Liz... If my hair were longer I'd look like that too...


----------



## phatfatgirl

lol me from this weekend.. nevermind the erasure in the backgrd. some crazy who followed me around the club and was actually bumping the guys I danced with.. what a creep.  

View attachment me closed eyes.jpg


----------



## daddyoh70

Help!!! A monster is eating my head!!! This was taken yesterday at Dorney Park in Allentown, PA


----------



## Timberwolf

Uhm... does this blue streak come from your pants... 


Or should this be some device to keep the monster at place?


----------



## daddyoh70

Timberwolf said:


> Uhm... does this blue streak come from your pants...
> 
> 
> Or should this be some device to keep the monster at place?



Nah, that's a hula hoop. I tried to steal that giant bag of cotton candy while the monster was playing with the hula hoop. He didn't think it was very funny


----------



## Timberwolf

Ah, a hula hoop. I see...

Cotton candy? :blink: Didn't look very edible to me... 
But that could've been because of the small pic...


----------



## grilo_cwb

Hehe! Cascaneia-BR 

View attachment CIMG4050.jpg


----------



## kayrae

Why was I making this face, you ask? I have no clue. I guess that's what I look like when I'm dancing in front of City Hall.


----------



## missy_blue_eyez

kayrae said:


> Why was I making this face, you ask? I have no clue. I guess that's what I look like when I'm dancing in front of City Hall.


Your so cute! hehe


----------



## pinkylou

grilo_cwb said:


> Hehe! Cascaneia-BR



Im not sure if thats cute or a bit disturbing lol


----------



## george83

I'm goofy in like every photo there is of me, here is a few examples lol


----------



## Ivy

oh internets, you are so boring.  

View attachment Photo 37.jpg


----------



## bmann0413

Ivy said:


> oh internets, you are so boring.



Excuse me while I laugh my pants off...


----------



## kayrae

it made me laugh too.


----------



## The Fez

In my spare time, I like to think I'm a superhero












It creates quite a fanbase, but you can't let them know that you care


----------



## Ash

Freestyle Fez said:


> In my spare time, I like to think I'm a superhero



No pole-dancing, Fez? 

:disappointed:


----------



## bexy

Freestyle Fez said:


> In my spare time, I like to think I'm a superhero
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It creates quite a fanbase, but you can't let them know that you care



a) you look cute

b) it looks more like an aerobic stretch or an air punch then a superhero impression lol


----------



## sweet&fat

Freestyle Fez said:


> In my spare time, I like to think I'm a superhero
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It creates quite a fanbase, but you can't let them know that you care



Wait, Freestyle Fez is cute! Where have I been?


----------



## viracocha

I thought this picture of me would be appropriate. It's from working in Wyoming this summer, friend and I were trying to be archaeology gangstas.
http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?pid=36631052&id=19229174

Sorry about the link, I tried to insert the image and couldn't get it. Still, the picture is equally as dorky.


----------



## Ash

viracocha said:


> I thought this picture of me would be appropriate. It's from working in Wyoming this summer, friend and I were trying to be archaeology gangstas.




Welcome!


----------



## bexy

*
No real explanation for this one hehe*

View attachment 52136


----------



## The Fez

The air punch is kind of a given bex 

I think there might be a pole dancing pic somewhere.. *hunts*


----------



## Blackjack

Freestyle Fez said:


>



You actually have a very Peter Petrelli look on your face there.

</_Heroes _nerd>


----------



## supersoup

i can't remember if i posted this or not. pretty friggin goofy. i don't even know what i was doing, haha.


----------



## g-squared

I come bearing pics of the goofiest caliber



well, this one qualifies solely on its levels of badassery being off the charts
View attachment Photo 68.jpg



I won these at an arcade, which just makes this all the better
View attachment Photo 76.jpg


----------



## bmann0413

supersoup said:


> i can't remember if i posted this or not. pretty friggin goofy. i don't even know what i was doing, haha.



It's not goofy, it's cuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuute! :happy:


----------



## Tassel

bexylicious said:


> *
> No real explanation for this one hehe*
> 
> View attachment 52136



William Tell anyone?


----------



## CuslonGodibb

Exactly my point of view, bmann0413!

/ CuslonGodibb



bmann0413 said:


> It's not goofy, it's cuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuute! :happy:


----------



## george83

bexylicious said:


> *
> No real explanation for this one hehe*
> 
> View attachment 52136



I think you look rather sexy here.


----------



## BigBeautifulRed

I call this dinosaur hatching


----------



## KendraLee

bexylicious said:


> *
> No real explanation for this one hehe*
> 
> View attachment 52136



thats what I call being graceful


----------



## KnottyOne

I don't know what warrented this... all I know is that we were really baked and watching football haha. What's funny is I think this pic was supposed to be us kissing... go high platonic friends haha


----------



## KHayes666

KnottyOne said:


> I don't know what warrented this... all I know is that we were really baked and watching football haha. What's funny is I think this pic was supposed to be us kissing... go high platonic friends haha



you're still the man dude!


----------



## S13Drifter

Ah boredom, how I enjoy thee


Oh God! The meatloaf has a knife!





I can never really make up my mind





College boredom






My roommate and I wanted a kool pic


----------



## kayrae

awesome pics S13. now make doppelgangers of me too


----------



## mediaboy

washburn said:


> One of my avatars and my tribute to the late Dr. Hunter S. Thompson.....
> 
> "We can't stop here... THIS IS BAT COUNTRY!!!"



Oh shit son, how'd you get the wu-tang symbol in there?


----------



## kayrae




----------



## KHayes666

kayrae said:


>



Not only are you goofy you're friggin crazy....You're lucky you're super cute or I'd have yelled at ya ;-)


----------



## BigCutieSasha

supersoup said:


> i can't remember if i posted this or not. pretty friggin goofy. i don't even know what i was doing, haha.



Actually I think this a great picture of you! You are so naturally beautiful!


----------



## intraultra

kayrae, while those pictures look pretty damn awesome, they also make me feel extremely nervous!


----------



## Red

Must...apply..._more_ make-up before taxi arrives. Last Saturday just before a delightfully messy night in town.


View attachment 52582


----------



## jjx560

kayrae said:


>



Looks like Twin Peaks to me, haven't been up there in a few years but I should again, what a view!


----------



## QueenB

intraultra said:


> kayrae, while those pictures look pretty damn awesome, they also make me feel extremely nervous!



agreeddd ;lkjsaflkhfagl


----------



## missy_blue_eyez

Red said:


> Must...apply..._more_ make-up before taxi arrives. Last Saturday just before a delightfully messy night in town.
> 
> 
> View attachment 52582


Your so purdy!!!! hehe


----------



## manoflight

.............:d:d:d:d


----------



## bmann0413

kayrae said:


>



You're not goofy, you're nuts. lol


----------



## Malarkey

This was me trying to get a decent photo of myself..........you can see how well i managed that one. 

View attachment Photo-1180.jpg


----------



## Suze

kayrae said:


>


i've wanted to comment on these pics for quite a while now, but for some weird reason i haven't!

they're _really_ cool. if i were you i would frame them!

btw cute outfit


----------



## Your Plump Princess

Me Dancing to "Thriller" this halloween.








Doing "The Swim" 







DO THE MONKEY!!!!!! DO IIIIT!!!


----------



## Your Plump Princess




----------



## Your Plump Princess

Boredom, Thy Name is Photobucket.

[Srsly. My Photobucket has like...700+ Images?..Or Close to it. So it's easy as hell to find goofy pictures to post here.. XD]


----------



## kayrae

funny dancing pics, plump princess. here's something i also found on photobucket:


----------



## KHayes666

kayrae said:


> funny dancing pics, plump princess. here's something i also found on photobucket:



if you put it in black and white, it could be a movie poster for Attack of The Giant Face lol


----------



## xandman

I am a Airsoft nerd...:blush:


----------



## Your Plump Princess

AWWWSOME Picture, Kayrae! 


;D Sweeeeeeet Pic, Xandman


----------



## xandman

thank you, I look bad in it but it is the only one I have that isnt me actuly playing


----------



## BigCutieSasha

Me apparently looking like a snowman according to someone. 

View attachment Video call snapshot 16.jpg


----------



## kayrae

a cute snowman, that's fo' shizzle


----------



## bmann0413

BigCutieSasha said:


> Me apparently looking like a snowman according to someone.



Aw, you look cold. C'mere and hug me so you can warm up.


----------



## Gingembre

BigCutieSasha said:


> Me apparently looking like a snowman according to someone.



Ahhh you look so cute here! Makes me want a hug from ya!


----------



## KHayes666

God damn Ronald McDonald is a pervert!


----------



## Your Plump Princess

...AHAHAHAHAA!

Sorry. The Madagascar Poster in the background suits that picture SOOO well. 


XD That Made My Night.


----------



## runningman

KHayes666 said:


> God damn Ronald McDonald is a pervert!



Which one are you?


----------



## thejuicyone

Boredom.


----------



## kayrae

very cute and silly, juicyone.


----------



## thejuicyone

kayrae said:


> very cute and silly, juicyone.



muchos gracias


----------



## succubus_dxb

KnottyOne said:


> I don't know what warrented this... all I know is that we were really baked and watching football haha. What's funny is I think this pic was supposed to be us kissing... go high platonic friends haha




Locks and tattoos.......:eat2: oh yum


----------



## KnottyOne

succubus_dxb said:


> Locks and tattoos.......:eat2: oh yum



Awww, thanks ^_^. Yea, I guess it's a good combo haha ^_-. And props for calling them locks, major points for getting terminology right


----------



## succubus_dxb

drunk as a SKUNK 

View attachment drunk.jpg


----------



## activistfatgirl

I'm so terrified of heights, my heart starting beating fast JUST LOOKING at that picture of KayRae. DO NOT WANT....


...to fall to my death.

Cute, still! but, yikes!


----------



## thejuicyone

bed hopping.


----------



## pinkylou

Hmm...dont ask


----------



## bmann0413

pinkylou said:


> Hmm...dont ask



What's with the cute tiger mask? (sorry, had to ask... lol)


----------



## Fuzzy Necromancer

thejuicyone said:


> bed hopping.



Epick winne.


----------



## johnnytattoos

Trying to look cool...but looked more like I was barfing cigar smoke. The ashtray breath was an added bonus.


----------



## pinkylou

johnnytattoos said:


> Trying to look cool...but looked more like I was barfing cigar smoke. The ashtray breath was an added bonus.



Thats more sexy in an "im a dirty, dirty boy" kinda way!!


----------



## KHayes666

This was taken 2 years ago....I look like such a dork


----------



## Jon Blaze

xandman said:


> I am a Airsoft nerd...:blush:



So? I'm a pro series nerd. You're cool man. lol


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

johnnytattoos said:


> Trying to look cool...but looked more like I was barfing cigar smoke. The ashtray breath was an added bonus.



Oh my.....how YOU doing? :batting: :wubu:



KHayes666 said:


> This was taken 2 years ago....I look like such a dork



Dorky....but cute  :kiss2:


----------



## CCC

This was taken this summer at the Daibutsu temple in Nara, Japan. Inside this temple, there is a single wooden column with a rectangular hole going through it, near the base. The hole is about 12" x 15" (and the tunnel through the pillar is about 3 feet long), and they say if you can go into one end and make it out the other, you can escape the cycle of reincarnation. For some reason I went through it twice, so I guess I'm back in the cycle. Or going to hell. Or something.

(This is me emerging)


----------



## kayrae

Well, well, well... I will not be emerging from anything that small. Reincarnation for me, I guess. :happy:


----------



## pinkylou

CCC said:


> This was taken this summer at the Daibutsu temple in Nara, Japan. Inside this temple, there is a single wooden column with a rectangular hole going through it, near the base. The hole is about 12" x 15" (and the tunnel through the pillar is about 3 feet long), and they say if you can go into one end and make it out the other, you can escape the cycle of reincarnation. For some reason I went through it twice, so I guess I'm back in the cycle. Or going to hell. Or something.
> 
> (This is me emerging)



Oh I have nightmares about things like that! You're so brave!


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

pinkylou said:


> Oh I have nightmares about things like that! You're so brave!




Yeah...........I have a nightmare about getting stuck


----------



## johnnytattoos

pinkylou said:


> Thats more sexy in an "im a dirty, dirty boy" kinda way!!


ok..lol..either or 



Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Oh my.....how YOU doing? :batting: :wubu:


I'm doing just fine, sexy


----------



## AshleyEileen

So, I was pooping at Wal-Mart and took a picture.
What of it?
ahahaha


----------



## bmann0413

AshleyEileen said:


> So, I was pooping at Wal-Mart and took a picture.
> What of it?
> ahahaha



O.O!!! Uuuuuuuuhhhh...... no comment.


----------



## thatgirl08

AshleyEileen said:


> So, I was pooping at Wal-Mart and took a picture.
> What of it?
> ahahaha



.. I do this. I always take pictures of myself when I'm pooping. Usually you can't tell I'm pooping though. 





Totally pooping. I'm glad I put this on my Myspace.





Post-pooping. School bathroom.


----------



## BigCutieSasha

AshleyEileen said:


> So, I was pooping at Wal-Mart and took a picture.
> What of it?
> ahahaha





thatgirl08 said:


> .. I do this. I always take pictures of myself when I'm pooping. Usually you can't tell I'm pooping though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Totally pooping. I'm glad I put this on my Myspace.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Post-pooping. School bathroom.



Hahahaha hilarious girls. You should start a thread for pic when your pooping. I have a feeling there will be more of these emerging.


----------



## kayrae

hahaha.


----------



## mediaboy

AshleyEileen said:


> So, I was pooping at Wal-Mart and took a picture.
> What of it?
> ahahaha



We can tell you're pooping because it looks like you're concentrating.


----------



## Surlysomething

mediaboy said:


> We can tell you're pooping because it looks like you're concentrating.




BURN! haha


----------



## Love.Metal

First pic, I'm being felt-up by a goat. That's just how I roll.

Second pic.....yeah. I'm the one in the middle who's completely and utterly FADED at a schoolgirl-themed party. Wow. My mother must be SO proud.

Although my best friend is in the background, and he looks pretty dang goofy as well. So I feel slightly better.


----------



## bmann0413

Love.Metal said:


> First pic, I'm being felt-up by a goat. That's just how I roll.
> 
> Second pic.....yeah. I'm the one in the middle who's completely and utterly FADED at a schoolgirl-themed party. Wow. My mother must be SO proud.
> 
> Although my best friend is in the background, and he looks pretty dang goofy as well. So I feel slightly better.



Well, looks like no one has your goat! Hah, I'm funny.


----------



## thatgirl08

Love.Metal said:


> First pic, I'm being felt-up by a goat. That's just how I roll.
> 
> Second pic.....yeah. I'm the one in the middle who's completely and utterly FADED at a schoolgirl-themed party. Wow. My mother must be SO proud.
> 
> Although my best friend is in the background, and he looks pretty dang goofy as well. So I feel slightly better.



Hahah, you look so drunk. Cute goat picture too.


----------



## URTalking2Jenn

jjx560 said:


> Looks like Twin Peaks to me, haven't been up there in a few years but I should again, what a view!



yes the pics were taken at twin peaks in SF. It's a great place to go. But be mind full that people come up by the bus loads around 10am during the week days.


----------



## Mishty

Yeah, this one is from a few months ago...
It's somewhere on the boards already...but yeah.
I'm a pic-taker-pooper too!

 

View attachment hdhd.jpg


----------



## KHayes666

Missblueyedeath said:


> Yeah, this one is from a few months ago...
> It's somewhere on the boards already...but yeah.
> I'm a pic-taker-pooper too!



Ew, I just ate too, thanks a lot.....


----------



## AshleyEileen

Missblueyedeath said:


> Yeah, this one is from a few months ago...
> It's somewhere on the boards already...but yeah.
> I'm a pic-taker-pooper too!



Let's be friends!


----------



## Surlysomething

Wow. So much class around here.


----------



## thejuicyone

Apparently there needs to be a 'post your recent pics on the john' thread.


----------



## thatgirl08

thejuicyone said:


> Apparently there needs to be a 'post your recent pics on the john' thread.



Dude seriously.


----------



## Suze

AshleyEileen said:


> So, I was pooping at Wal-Mart and took a picture.
> What of it?
> ahahaha





thatgirl08 said:


> .. I do this. I always take pictures of myself when I'm pooping. Usually you can't tell I'm pooping though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Totally pooping. I'm glad I put this on my Myspace.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Post-pooping. School bathroom.





Missblueyedeath said:


> Yeah, this one is from a few months ago...
> It's somewhere on the boards already...but yeah.
> I'm a pic-taker-pooper too!



:wubu:*3

(I lol'ed!)


----------



## KHayes666

I think Dan and his scat fetish literally just crapped himself (pun intended)


----------



## LunaLove




----------



## Jon Blaze

LunaLove said:


>



DAMNIT! Why wasn't I at the bash!!?!?!?!?!?


----------



## LunaLove

The third one is from an even held in Toronto called "Curvacious". It's nowhere near as fun as those NJ/Boston bashes tho


----------



## Jon Blaze

LunaLove said:


> The third one is from an even held in Toronto called "Curvacious". It's nowhere near as fun as those NJ/Boston bashes tho



Then I MUST GO next year. lol


----------



## bmann0413

Jon Blaze said:


> Then I MUST GO next year. lol



As must I! Somehow... lol

BTW, Luna, that first pic is the goofiest one out of the three. You deserve a reward for that one. :bow:


----------



## KHayes666

LunaLove said:


> The third one is from an even held in Toronto called "Curvacious". It's nowhere near as fun as those NJ/Boston bashes tho



when was this? I've never heard of it....always wanted an excuse to go back to canada besides Bruins/Canadians games.


----------



## LunaLove

KHayes666 said:


> when was this? I've never heard of it....always wanted an excuse to go back to canada besides Bruins/Canadians games.



Oh well, it's pretty much a monthly thing. There is usually about 50-100 people there depending on the theme of the evening. If you are interested they have a site http://www.curvacious.ca , take a look!


----------



## ekmanifest

doing anything possible to avoid housework . . . 

View attachment IMG_0078.JPG


----------



## S13Drifter

Lunalove. Rofl


----------



## g-squared

Did someone mention taking pictures while youre in the john?

View attachment pooper.jpg


I had to be extra strategic while taking this, to avoid breaking any forum rules by showing off the business.


----------



## bmann0413

ekmanifest said:


> doing anything possible to avoid housework . . .



So you just told your housework that you're washing your hair... good one!


----------



## AshleyEileen

g-squared said:


> Did someone mention taking pictures while youre in the john?
> 
> View attachment 54609
> 
> 
> I had to be extra strategic while taking this, to avoid breaking any forum rules by showing off the business.



YES!
Let's be friends!


----------



## g-squared

AshleyEileen said:


> YES!
> Let's be friends!



I see great things blossoming in the future through our mutual admiration of people who take pictures while making bears.


----------



## Your Plump Princess

Loud Angry Voice from clouds: "WHO GOT INTO MY CHOCOLATE FROSTING?! RAAAAAAAARRR" 



Me: "...Guil-tyyyy"










Oh, I Was Trying to be "Hot" in this one..


----------



## M_69

Your Plump Princess said:


> Loud Angry Voice from clouds: "WHO GOT INTO MY CHOCOLATE FROSTING?! RAAAAAAAARRR"
> 
> 
> 
> Me: "...Guil-tyyyy"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, I Was Trying to be "Hot" in this one..



i like the pics :happy:

such a sweetie girl :eat2:


----------



## M_69

M_69 said:


> i like the pics :happy:
> 
> such a sweetie girl :eat2:



not ready for taking photo..but whatever


----------



## AshleyEileen

g-squared said:


> I see great things blossoming in the future through our mutual admiration of people who take pictures while making bears.



Amen to that.


----------



## Love.Metal

Found some more.

Apparently, I look goofy in the majority of photos taken of me.


First one is me in the mosh pit with my kick-ass father...we were at a Hinder show in Seattle. He rocks out with me like a pro...although he did draw the line at crowd-surfing. 


Second one is me being immoral in a sex shop bath tub with my friend. We got dressed up in our fancy dresses and went to the sex shop...that's what we do for fun in Olympia. Skeet.


----------



## bmann0413

Love.Metal said:


> Found some more.
> 
> Apparently, I look goofy in the majority of photos taken of me.
> 
> 
> First one is me in the mosh pit with my kick-ass father...we were at a Hinder show in Seattle. He rocks out with me like a pro...although he did draw the line at crowd-surfing.
> 
> 
> Second one is me being immoral in a sex shop bath tub with my friend. We got dressed up in our fancy dresses and went to the sex shop...that's what we do for fun in Olympia. Skeet.



Yes, you are hot. Just throwin that out there. :happy:

Your dad rocks out with you? Isn't that kinda strange? Well, maybe not for you. I know if I saw my dad jammin out to an awesome song that I like, I'd have to question his (and my) sanity... lol

And yaaaaaaaay for sex shop bath tubs!


----------



## Love.Metal

bmann0413 said:


> Yes, you are hot. Just throwin that out there. :happy:
> 
> Your dad rocks out with you? Isn't that kinda strange? Well, maybe not for you. I know if I saw my dad jammin out to an awesome song that I like, I'd have to question his (and my) sanity... lol
> 
> And yaaaaaaaay for sex shop bath tubs!




Haha, nope, not strange at all that mi Padre rocks out with me. I figure if he likes the same shit that I like, and there's a show in town, then hot-damn! I'm taking him!! We always do father-daughter dates, just to keep updated in each other's lives. I think it's awesome that my dad likes Hinder [the lineup was Hinder, Staind, 3 Doors Down and The Sick Puppies...he likes them all]. 

In conclusion: My dad is pretty badass for a 40-something year old government dude :]

And thanks! Immoral sex-shop bathtub time is my favorite. haha.


----------



## thatgirl08

Another toilet picture. :]


----------



## Raider X

largenlovely said:


> ok so i'm going through my pics and i found some doozies hehe and would like to see yours
> 
> btw, i'm allergic to cats but i guess as long as they stay back there i'm fine hehe



It's been a long time since I've visited the Weight Board. I've been spending my time reading in the library section and working on stories of my own. You moved back home though you lived in the midwest for a short time, am I remembering correctly?


----------



## KHayes666

thatgirl08 said:


> Another toilet picture. :]



lmaooooooo


----------



## frankman

You can't stop rock 'n Roll? You can, with a 25 hour train ride! 

View attachment DSCN3544.JPG


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

M_69 said:


> not ready for taking photo..but whatever



I don't think that's a goofy picture at all....you should post it in the hot boy thread instead  :smitten:


----------



## Fluffy51888

We took a trip to Black Lion...and this is what we found... 

View attachment goofy.jpg


----------



## Mishty

Someone just sent this to my email...lol
I guess they took it a few months ago and decided to share...
Thanks stranger...  

View attachment 0912081850.jpg


----------



## Mishty

thatgirl08 said:


> Another toilet picture. :]



I'll top that off with another... 

View attachment 1210081447.jpg


----------



## stan_der_man

Having just invented the world's first pocket sized nuclear device, Fa_Man_Stan needs to go back and make sure that he completes those anger management therapy sessions he previously had failed to attend.













... and see a doctor about the blistering raccoon tan he now has.


----------



## sweet&fat

fa_man_stan said:


> Having just invented the world's first pocket sized nuclear device, Fa_Man_Stan needs to go back and make sure that he completes those anger management therapy sessions he previously had failed to attend.
> 
> ... and see a doctor about the blistering raccoon tan he now has.



You're too cute, Stan!


----------



## stan_der_man

sweet&fat said:


> You're too cute, Stan!



Thanks Sweet&fat! 


It's the glasses... I knew it!


----------



## frankman

fa_man_stan said:


> Having just invented the world's first pocket sized nuclear device, Fa_Man_Stan needs to go back and make sure that he completes those anger management therapy sessions he previously had failed to attend.
> ... and see a doctor about the blistering raccoon tan he now has.



You are a modern day prometheus! Either that, or a really tiny Oppenheimer...

Cool pix!


----------



## Duniwin

fa_man_stan said:


> Having just invented the world's first pocket sized nuclear device, Fa_Man_Stan needs to go back and make sure that he completes those anger management therapy sessions he previously had failed to attend.



Yeah... that's probably a good idea. I don't think I'd like you when you're angry.


----------



## daddyoh70

Shhhh, be vewy quiet. I'm hunting wascally ghosts.


----------



## Timberwolf

Yikers!


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Blinded by the flash....pretty bad so it's worthy of this thread  

View attachment goofy.JPG


----------



## frankman

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Blinded by the flash....pretty bad so it's worthy of this thread



I told 'er, I told 'er; those darned picture machine camera devices WILL steal your soul. But did she listen?


----------



## Your Plump Princess

OLD:

"Woe is Meee"


----------



## daddyoh70

Me and my new friend in Ocean City, MD. Yarrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr!


----------



## Lunakago

HAHAHA where to begin with the goofy pics??






The saying on the shirt *SO* isn't me, which is why the picture makes me giggle 






My friend Wendy & I out at the bar, I have no idea what I was doing, and I was the designated drive that night so I was stone sober! lol! 

I have more I'm sure but I'll have to post them later if ya'll want 'em, I gotta get a shower!


----------



## Lunakago

Okay, since no one said 'no more pictures', here's a bunch more 






Me & my friend Rae, I'm Underwear on Head Girl and she's Toilet Seat Paper Woman! RAWR!






Pardon the middle finger, I was mad at my friend for taking my picture when I looked so horrible lol






I had just woken up and was in rare form 






I'm all the way on the right, and in my defense, was a little drunk 






I was trying to get my friends daughter to eat the insides of the pumpkins we were carving, I told her it tasted fine! lol






My personality in a nutshell... Weird!


----------



## Lunakago

I have a White Castle hat!






Thoroughly enjoying my White Castle!






Who doesn't want to lick Gorilla Nipples??






My pimp hat at the dollar store 






Just call me Madonna!






The horns that hold up my halo 



I have PLENTY more pictures, but I feel like I've already tortured you enough ;o)


----------



## thatgirl08

I'm lovin' the White Castle hat picture. :]


----------



## Lunakago

thatgirl08 said:


> I'm lovin' the White Castle hat picture. :]



I was loving the White Castle!


----------



## pinkylou

Sure you'll have a cuppa tea, ahhh go on go on go on!!!!


----------



## mango

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Blinded by the flash....pretty bad so it's worthy of this thread


*
Blinded by the light
revved up like a duece
another runner in the night


*


----------



## Skaster

Goofing in front of the Wall Of Chromatic Pain, ... with sweaty armpits and all.​


----------



## Tad

In a fine bit of clutzery the other day I managed to walk on one lens of my glasses. The result of which is that I'm wearing the only other pair of non-broken glasses I could find....which I think I originally bought in '94. (good thing my prescription has been stable--my eyes just reached the point they couldn't get any worse I think). Even back in '94 I suspect these were not stylish....I've certainly gotten some odd looks from people over the last couple of days.


----------



## thatgirl08

edx said:


> In a fine bit of clutzery the other day I managed to walk on one lens of my glasses. The result of which is that I'm wearing the only other pair of non-broken glasses I could find....which I think I originally bought in '94. (good thing my prescription has been stable--my eyes just reached the point they couldn't get any worse I think). Even back in '94 I suspect these were not stylish....I've certainly gotten some odd looks from people over the last couple of days.



Hahah, these are hilarious [I mean that in the nicest way possible!]


----------



## johnnytattoos

Lunakago said:


> I have a White Castle hat!



Hey... I live by K.O.P. where is the White Castle?:eat2:


----------



## Surlysomething

Showing off our Christmas party winnings. (my boss and I)


----------



## katorade

My neighbor and I at Target. I was recreating the "it's like I'm walking on sunshiiiiine" look from Intervention:






What happens when you burn something you shouldn't have in a fire pit and inhale fumes from a magenta-colored fire:


----------



## Just_Jen

just some xmas eve pictures. martini + games + face mask = crazy....

View attachment 55877


Im on the left with the mud pack hehe
View attachment 55878


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Jen, what does the other girl have on her face?


----------



## Just_Jen

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Jen, what does the other girl have on her face?



it's a face mask, just a different kind. it's like a paper one that has juicy stuff on it ^_^ less messy!


----------



## UMBROBOYUM

I look like a dork with the head light on and the Walkie Talkie. Interesting thing is I'm a technician class radio operator. Thats a 2 meter radio you see there lol. Okay Okay... not the best pic in the world  We were hiking in cold springs yesterday, my bro and I. He was doing some Morse code in the hills and took this shot of me. 

lawl enjoyz


----------



## troubadours

View attachment 56057


hot gog action xxxx 666


----------



## Ivy

from christmas morning! 

View attachment xmas.jpg


----------



## Gspoon

Ivy said:


> from christmas morning!



Wazzup?! You know which reindeer I am?


----------



## aptx

Freestyle Fez said:


> JAF is a nickname for a friend, before you ask
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yeah... I dunno either



Are you sure its not Jaffa Cakes? 
There is no shame in loving them.


----------



## g-squared

I kept trying to take pictures tonight, except I always yawned right before it went off

View attachment Photo 57.jpg


and then I did this.

View attachment Photo 43.jpg


----------



## DeerVictory

Get me drunk, give me a mirror and a camera, and this is what will happen: 





Jazz hands! Please note the blowfish cheeks. 

I brought permanent markers down to write rules for Sociables.


----------



## katorade

You bet your sweet ass I'll have another one of those black apple shooter thingies....


----------



## frankman

katorade said:


> You bet your sweet ass I'll have another one of those black apple shooter thingies....



You look like a pirate.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

UMBROBOYUM said:


> I look like a dork with the head light on and the Walkie Talkie. Interesting thing is I'm a technician class radio operator. Thats a 2 meter radio you see there lol. Okay Okay... not the best pic in the world  We were hiking in cold springs yesterday, my bro and I. He was doing some Morse code in the hills and took this shot of me.
> 
> lawl enjoyz



You're cute...even in head gear



Ivy said:


> from christmas morning!



Love your hair and your smile- looking really good Ivy 



katorade said:


> You bet your sweet ass I'll have another one of those black apple shooter thingies....



Wow, you're so gorgeous. Beautiful, genuine smile :bow:


----------



## katorade

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Wow, you're so gorgeous. Beautiful, genuine smile :bow:



Haha! I'm the brunette.


----------



## frankman

g-squared said:


> View attachment 56118



I dub this one "Whiteskin goes on Visionquest..."

It's pretty awesome.


----------



## liz (di-va)

Ivy said:


> from christmas morning!



too cute!!!


----------



## liz (di-va)

edx said:


> In a fine bit of clutzery the other day I managed to walk on one lens of my glasses. The result of which is that I'm wearing the only other pair of non-broken glasses I could find....which I think I originally bought in '94. (good thing my prescription has been stable--my eyes just reached the point they couldn't get any worse I think). Even back in '94 I suspect these were not stylish....I've certainly gotten some odd looks from people over the last couple of days.



niiiiiiiiiiiiice.  hehehehe


----------



## DJ_S

Self portrait, early New years morning..

yes, slightly...tired..

(I can't believe I just posted this)


----------



## succubus_dxb

DJ_S said:


> Self portrait, early New years morning..
> 
> yes, slightly...tired..
> 
> (I can't believe I just posted this)



Oooer, you are lovely

and you are coming for a drink with some of us from here, right?


----------



## Jay West Coast

DJ_S said:


> Self portrait, early New years morning..
> 
> yes, slightly...tired..
> 
> (I can't believe I just posted this)



That appears a delicious lolly....


----------



## DJ_S

succubus_dxb said:


> Oooer, you are lovely
> 
> and you are coming for a drink with some of us from here, right?



Heh heh... Yeah I'll be down for drinks...whenever it happens, 'cept sat nights, I work.


----------



## AnnMarie

me = pure class. (sometimes picture sets get boring, you try to make sure the photog is paying attention!) 

View attachment attachment.jpeg


----------



## DJ_S

Jay West Coast said:


> That appears a delicious lolly....




A few peeps have said that, but no. Just a rollie. (Champion Gold)

Me don't smoke d erb..


----------



## DJ_S

AnnMarie said:


> me = pure class. (sometimes picture sets get boring, you try to make sure the photog is paying attention!)




That's Gold!


----------



## mimosa

Nice photo. I like it.:bow:




DJ_S said:


> Self portrait, early New years morning..
> 
> yes, slightly...tired..
> 
> (I can't believe I just posted this)


----------



## DJ_S

mimosa said:


> Nice photo. I like it.:bow:



ha ha thanks Mimosa!


----------



## kinkykitten

Myself and Von_Pudge at a festival in Norway in summer 08







LOL







Ninja







Attacking a poor moose


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

I have never been one to allow too many embarrassing photos of myself to be posted on the internet. These shall be the exceptions, because I think they're hilarious. It was a TAD bit windy.  

View attachment me_at_Columbia_River_vista_2.jpg


View attachment me_at_Columbia_River_vista_3.jpg


View attachment me_at_Columbia_River_vista_4.jpg


----------



## succubus_dxb

DJ_S said:


> Self portrait, early New years morning..
> 
> yes, slightly...tired..
> 
> (I can't believe I just posted this)



is this walking through Melbourne Uni per chance? 

/end stalk


----------



## missy_blue_eyez

Heres 2 random ones from me....one under the influence of alcohol and one well....I was just entertaining myself!

View attachment random shoe.jpg

Drunkeness...oops!

View attachment big hoop.jpg

Entertainment! hehe


----------



## bmann0413

DJ_S said:


> Self portrait, early New years morning..
> 
> yes, slightly...tired..
> 
> (I can't believe I just posted this)



I dunno, dude, this looks like you're high. lol



AnnMarie said:


> me = pure class. (sometimes picture sets get boring, you try to make sure the photog is paying attention!)



Yeeeeeeeeah, I'm just gonna laugh at this now. 



missy_blue_eyez said:


> Heres 2 random ones from me....one under the influence of alcohol and one well....I was just entertaining myself!
> 
> View attachment 56429
> 
> Drunkeness...oops!
> 
> View attachment 56430
> 
> Entertainment! hehe



Awwwww, it's always fun to entertain yourself! I do it all the time!


----------



## DJ_S

succubus_dxb said:


> is this walking through Melbourne Uni per chance?
> 
> /end stalk




Nope. In Richmond, kinda near Richmond Train station.


----------



## DJ_S

bmann0413 said:


> I dunno, dude, this looks like you're high. lol
> 
> 
> 
> Yeeeeeeeeah, I'm just gonna laugh at this now.
> 
> 
> 
> Awwwww, it's always fun to entertain yourself! I do it all the time!






Well, it was new year's eve? lol


----------



## URTalking2Jenn

View attachment n617961304_1377348_6783.jpg


They are coming...Watch out..

Sorry if I posted this twice, I posted it on the wrong thread before.


----------



## Ivy

i've been crazy sad lately, so tonight my new roommate decided to give me a lap dance to cheer me up. haha

please excuse how nasty i look. haha

this is me laughing so hard i am crying and about to pee my pants: 

View attachment DSCI0624.JPG


----------



## Oirish

missy_blue_eyez said:


> Heres 2 random ones from me....one under the influence of alcohol and one well....I was just entertaining myself!
> 
> View attachment 56429
> 
> Drunkeness...oops!
> 
> View attachment 56430
> 
> Entertainment! hehe



Ha! That shoe really seems to be entertaining you.


----------



## bmann0413

Ivy said:


> i've been crazy sad lately, so tonight my new roommate decided to give me a lap dance to cheer me up. haha
> 
> please excuse how nasty i look. haha
> 
> this is me laughing so hard i am crying and about to pee my pants:



Man, this just cheered ME up out of my "having to go to work" funk!


----------



## BigCutieSasha

Jay made a little visit home for the holiday's to be with his family and I was lucky enough to meet up with him. This is us in front of the Portland Art Museum. Seems like we never stopped acting like nerds.


----------



## bmann0413

BigCutieSasha said:


> Jay made a little visit home for the holiday's to be with his family and I was lucky enough to meet up with him. This is us in front of the Portland Art Museum. Seems like we never stopped acting like nerds.



Hey, there's nothing wrong with acting like a nerd! It's fuuuuuuuun.


----------



## Santaclear

BigCutieSasha said:


> Jay made a little visit home for the holiday's to be with his family and I was lucky enough to meet up with him. This is us in front of the Portland Art Museum. Seems like we never stopped acting like nerds.



Nah, not nerds at all, you both look very sweet.


----------



## Famouslastwords

BigCutieSasha said:


> Jay made a little visit home for the holiday's to be with his family and I was lucky enough to meet up with him. This is us in front of the Portland Art Museum. Seems like we never stopped acting like nerds.




Wow, he's hot even looking like that.


I'd hit it.


----------



## BBWModel

Ditto...for both of them. LMAO!!

:wubu::smitten::wubu::smitten:



Famouslastwords said:


> Wow, he's hot even looking like that.
> 
> 
> I'd hit it.


----------



## rockhound225

AnnMarie said:


> me = pure class. (sometimes picture sets get boring, you try to make sure the photog is paying attention!)



Lol! Love the photo, AnnMarie. Made me laugh instantly, and helped ease a rough day!


----------



## Surlysomething

modeling my new hoodie


_looking into my eyes..._


----------



## Famouslastwords

Surly that picture isn't goofy it's cuuuute! I have a new hoodie too it's really cool looking!


----------



## thatgirl08

I love that hoodie!


----------



## Surlysomething

thanks! the purple is SO vibrant...haha


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Famouslastwords said:


> Surly that picture isn't goofy it's cuuuute! I have a new hoodie too it's really cool looking!




That purple really suits you, Tina. Really great picture


----------



## Ivy

again, my new roommate situation is probably the best thing to ever happen to me.

first picture, spontaneous dance party.

second picture, jurassic park party! and by party i mean the three of us eating dinner and watching all three movies. haha 

View attachment n1441835098_30197404_3215.jpg


View attachment n1441835098_30197412_5514.jpg


----------



## bmann0413

Ivy said:


> again, my new roommate situation is probably the best thing to ever happen to me.
> 
> first picture, spontaneous dance party.
> 
> second picture, jurassic park party! and by party i mean the three of us eating dinner and watching all three movies. haha



And I wasn't invited... yet again. *sigh* lol j/k

Seems like you gals know how to have a good time there, Ivy!


----------



## furious styles

Ivy said:


> again, my new roommate situation is probably the best thing to ever happen to me.
> 
> first picture, spontaneous dance party.
> 
> second picture, jurassic park party! and by party i mean the three of us eating dinner and watching all three movies. haha



are you guys eating bowls of mild cheddar cheese ?


----------



## Ivy

bmann0413 said:


> And I wasn't invited... yet again. *sigh* lol j/k
> 
> Seems like you gals know how to have a good time there, Ivy!



haha sorryyyy! come to the next one! haha



furious styles said:


> are you guys eating bowls of mild cheddar cheese ?



well, there is veg chili and rice somewhere beneath the cheese...hahahahafaaat.


----------



## furious styles

Ivy said:


> well, there is veg chili and rice somewhere beneath the cheese...hahahahafaaat.



whateeeeeeever you say, buttersandwich.


----------



## intraultra

Ivy said:


> again, my new roommate situation is probably the best thing to ever happen to me.
> 
> first picture, spontaneous dance party.
> 
> second picture, jurassic park party! and by party i mean the three of us eating dinner and watching all three movies. haha



Hilarious. When can I move in??


----------



## Ivy

furious styles said:


> whateeeeeeever you say, buttersandwich.



WE DON'T TALK ABOUT THAT.



intraultra said:


> Hilarious. When can I move in??



tomorrow!!! but you gotta bunk up with me!


----------



## intraultra

Ivy said:


> tomorrow!!! but you gotta bunk up with me!



I would have no problem with that. At all.

/creepiness


----------



## Ivy

intraultra said:


> I would have no problem with that. At all.
> 
> /creepiness



well, i hope you like to snuggle. 
hahaha


----------



## snuffy2000

Most likely, the goofiest face ill ever make........ever.


----------



## Malarkey

missy_blue_eyez said:


> Heres 2 random ones from me....one under the influence of alcohol and one well....I was just entertaining myself!
> 
> View attachment 56429
> 
> Drunkeness...oops!
> 
> View attachment 56430
> 
> Entertainment! hehe



Hahaha....you crack me up! Nothin' but cheese, my dear. I still want to raid your closet!


----------



## curlysue

In most of my photos im drunk. How long before the drunk Irish thing stops becoming cute?? Im obviously not an alcoholic just Irish!!!!:eat2:


----------



## Tanuki

Hehehe

I love goofy pics!

As I started looking through my album i found loads of me hehe

I like this one ... for some reason


----------



## curlysue

oh sorry i thought i had attached a picture already 

View attachment 281227367a9794732885l.jpg


----------



## Famouslastwords

curlysue said:


> oh sorry i thought i had attached a picture already



I see your ^

And raise you...


----------



## tioobs

Famouslastwords said:


> I see your ^
> 
> And raise you...



So funny, go on...


----------



## curlysue

Oh its on, haha! 

Notice the double vodka and red bull in my hand :eat2: 

View attachment n540391229_1681147_565[1].jpg


----------



## Accept

I do not have any goofy pictures because I am ALWAYS SERIOUS BUSINESS. OBSERVE:


----------



## bexy

snuffy2000 said:


> Most likely, the goofiest face ill ever make........ever.



And yet, still totally adorable!


----------



## Mishty

One of the children I've worked with since I was in high school, is now in high school and seems to think since I'm fat and look funky I'll make a geat subject for her Art class.....
Yeah, well with her taking photos and her brother always doing weird shit to my hair, I walk around school functions and get some strrrange glances.
After seeing this gem, I know why. 

View attachment 100_1559j.jpg


----------



## NancyGirl74

I don't know which is worse. The Princess Leia hair, the sideways Vulcan hand signal, or the scary bags under my eyes.

View attachment 57166


----------



## Tad

NancyGirl74 said:


> I don't know which is worse. The Princess Leia hair, the sideways Vulcan hand signal, or the scary bags under my eyes.
> 
> View attachment 57166



All I noticed was teh cute. *shrug* It's distracting!


----------



## bexy

T-Bear said:


> Hehehe
> 
> I love goofy pics!
> 
> As I started looking through my album i found loads of me hehe
> 
> I like this one ... for some reason



Is that also a Panda lol!?


----------



## MuleVariationsNYC

Apparently, my new dance move called, "ride the imaginary pony with your tongue hanging out," made AFG feel a wee bit frightened. Or is that nausea? 








note: prior approval for posting was given by AFG.


----------



## Diego

OMG I found one which maybe is not goofy, but I look soooo bad jaja! Too embarrassing...


----------



## Malarkey

MuleVariationsNYC said:


> Apparently, my new dance move called, "ride the imaginary pony with your tongue hanging out," made AFG feel a wee bit frightened. Or is that nausea?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> note: prior approval for posting was given by AFG.



Panic,maybe? lol


----------



## Tassel

bexylicious said:


> Is that also a Panda lol!?



It's Menchi from Excel Saga if I'm not mistaken


----------



## Tanuki

Tassel said:


> It's Menchi from Excel Saga if I'm not mistaken



Indeedy!

Well spotted


----------



## HDANGEL15

*me at burning man many moons ago* 

View attachment BurningMan.jpg


----------



## Hole

HDANGEL15 said:


> *me at burning man many moons ago*



Hahaha.. wow. I have so many questions. Let me start with this. What the hell is going on there?


----------



## activistfatgirl

Malarkey said:


> Panic,maybe? lol



You may be right, there! My nostrils are all flared out and my eyes are wide like a horse that's been cornered. Only in this case it was a couple of drinks and a hot FA. You know me, cool as a cucumber.

I think MVNYC posted this just to make himself look better by comparison.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Hole said:


> Hahaha.. wow. I have so many questions. Let me start with this. What the hell is going on there?



Enquiring minds want to know.......


----------



## HDANGEL15

*hahaha.........well in a nutshell i was in the desert of Nevada for a huge festival that originated on a beach in SF,CA called Burning Man http://www.burningman.com/ and the event culminates with the burning of a huge man built of wood. It's a pretty rad event, lasting a week in the desert with a community being formed, you bring everything you need for the week and you take everything home with you. well that's it in a nut shell, please feel free to ask specifics via pm if you are still intrigued. O yeah, people dress up, get nekid, paint their bodies, rave all nite, pretty much anything goes for a solid week.*



Hole said:


> Hahaha.. wow. I have so many questions. Let me start with this. What the hell is going on there?





Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Enquiring minds want to know.......


----------



## Tanuki

I look goofy in most of my pics~

Here is just 1 for now....







Just your usual lightsaber swinging funny face pulling day


----------



## kinkykitten

HDANGEL15 said:


> *me at burning man many moons ago*



Lol That's such an awesome pic!


----------



## bexy

T-Bear said:


> I look goofy in most of my pics~
> 
> Here is just 1 for now....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just your usual lightsaber swinging funny face pulling day



Haha Awesome!!


----------



## ryliestephens

maybe not the silliest but one i had handy on my computer... a customer requested i make a "goofy eye rolling video" so... here's the sample pic

ps. the other pics on here are GREAT. i always enjoy seeing/reading what everyone has to say


----------



## Famouslastwords

ryliestephens said:


> maybe not the silliest but one i had handy on my computer... a customer requested i make a "goofy eye rolling video" so... here's the sample pic
> 
> ps. the other pics on here are GREAT. i always enjoy seeing/reading what everyone has to say



You're so cute!


----------



## kinkykitten

ryliestephens said:


> maybe not the silliest but one i had handy on my computer... a customer requested i make a "goofy eye rolling video" so... here's the sample pic
> 
> ps. the other pics on here are GREAT. i always enjoy seeing/reading what everyone has to say



LOL cute :happy:


----------



## MisticalMisty

I haz cupcake


----------



## TearInYourHand

Misty, sweetie, you look SO god damn cute! Especially in the 2nd pic!


----------



## AshleyEileen

Sexy, right?


----------



## Famouslastwords

AshleyEileen said:


> Sexy, right?



I love your eye makeup and your eyebrows, sexy mama!


----------



## MisticalMisty

TearInYourHand said:


> Misty, sweetie, you look SO god damn cute! Especially in the 2nd pic!



Thank you so much!:wubu:


----------



## NancyGirl74

MisticalMisty said:


> I haz cupcake




I haz cupcake too????



I tried to rep you for being too cute but it wouldn't let me.


----------



## Famouslastwords

NancyGirl74 said:


> I haz cupcake too????
> 
> 
> 
> I tried to rep you for being too cute but it wouldn't let me.



I got her for you.


----------



## MisticalMisty

NancyGirl74 said:


> I haz cupcake too????
> 
> 
> 
> I tried to rep you for being too cute but it wouldn't let me.



Thanks nancypants


----------



## MisticalMisty

Famouslastwords said:


> I got her for you.



aww..thankies chica


----------



## Famouslastwords

MisticalMisty said:


> aww..thankies chica



you know you totally love my comment too


----------



## Famouslastwords

I was watching some old "family" movies and came across this one from my ex's birthday video, I took a few screens that I thought were funny.

The first two were dorky vampire face, the last one is the face I make when Claim Jumpers burns my ribs. 

View attachment der.jpg


View attachment dorkyvampire.jpg


View attachment stuck up.jpg


----------



## kayrae

i love it.... i love fangs! And you, dear, are fangtastic!


----------



## manoflight

it was minus 5 celsius .... 

View attachment DSC00072.JPG


----------



## AshleyEileen

Famouslastwords said:


> I love your eye makeup and your eyebrows, sexy mama!



Thanks!
I had just gotten them done for the first time in over a year.


----------



## itsfine

I get a little too excited for Christmas!


----------



## kayrae

itsfine, you look great. Specifically, your hair rocks!


----------



## itsfine

kayrae said:


> itsfine, you look great. Specifically, your hair rocks!



The powers of a 20$ krimping iron!


----------



## Surlysomething

Famouslastwords said:


> I was watching some old "family" movies and came across this one from my ex's birthday video, I took a few screens that I thought were funny.
> 
> The first two were dorky vampire face, the last one is the face I make when Claim Jumpers burns my ribs.


 

you're such a cutie!


----------



## george83

a great animation Mishty made for me


----------



## Famouslastwords

Surlysomething said:


> you're such a cutie!



Thank you!


----------



## liz (di-va)

MuleVariationsNYC said:


> Apparently, my new dance move called, "ride the imaginary pony with your tongue hanging out," made AFG feel a wee bit frightened. Or is that nausea?
> note: prior approval for posting was given by AFG.



loving it...youz tooz are cute


----------



## bmann0413

Kissy kissy!


----------



## soleil3313

This is my NYE glam shot.

I was NYE-tastic, I wanted all the noisemakers and hats and 2009 paraphernalia I could get my hands on....along with all the beer...lol.  

View attachment l_bbed7f72bd4545a693190f8cec888a6d.jpg


----------



## LalaCity

Ouch...I didn't know I was this unphotogenic:


----------



## Surlysomething

acid + fire + more acid


----------



## Famouslastwords

Surlysomething said:


> acid + fire + more acid


I second that emotion *sings*


----------



## Admiral_Snackbar

Surlysomething said:


> acid + fire + more acid


Nuke it from orbit. It's the only way to be sure.


----------



## frankman

They sell some retarded shit at Ikea...

I present to you: "TAFKACM" (The Artist Formally Known As Chicken Man) 

View attachment chicken.jpg


----------



## KnottyOne

Drunk and... maybe a few other things, I can't say I fully remember this night


----------



## stan_der_man

Here's one from the other day when my daughter and I were messing around with the camera...








LalaCity said:


> Ouch...I didn't know I was this unphotogenic:



It's exactly what we were talking about at Risibles house... these damned cameras just don't seem to get what we see of ourselves in the mirror most of the time. You're a gorgeous girl Lala, don't you forget that!


----------



## kayrae

i can see your daughter's finger


----------



## Jennifer72

fa_man_stan said:


> It's exactly what we were talking about at Risibles house... these damned cameras just don't seem to get what we see of ourselves in the mirror most of the time.



I have to agree with you fa_man_stan. Cameras just don't do humans justice. I definitely look a whole lot better off camera. BTW you remind me a lot of Alan Alda, but I'm sure you hear that a lot.

Speaking of which... Apparently I'm really drunk in this photo, so I'm not sure what I was trying to do...


----------



## stan_der_man

kayrae said:


> i can see your daughter's finger



I have to 'fess... that shadow is actually my finger. Junior (my daughter) took numerous other pictures, many of them with her finger over the lens.



Jennifer72 said:


> I have to agree with you fa_man_stan. Cameras just don't do humans justice. I definitely look a whole lot better off camera. BTW you remind me a lot of Alan Alda, but I'm sure you hear that a lot.
> 
> Speaking of which... Apparently I'm really drunk in this photo, so I'm not sure what I was trying to do...
> http://i471.photobucket.com/albums/rr71/jenborowicz/1_22_09.jpg



People do tell me I resemble Alan Alda... actually, a homeless guy at the gas station just mentioned it the other day. I totally relate to the pictures don't do justice thing! That's what I like about digital cameras, if you take lots of pictures, sooner or later they hit just the angle that the human eye is better at catching in real life. At very least Jennifer, it looks like you were having fun in that picture!


----------



## Timberwolf

I can tell you why we see a difference between pictures and real life... 



The cameras steal us one dimension...


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Lol, saddest part of this convo for me is that I think I end up looking a lot better in some pictures than I do in real life   :blush:


----------



## Timberwolf

Well, that's what *you* think... 

Right, guys?


----------



## stan_der_man

Timberwolf said:


> Well, that's what *you* think...
> 
> Right, guys?



Here here!

GEF... you are a gorgeous gal regardless no matter what angle... or curve! We all have our "best sides" so to speak.


----------



## bexy

george83 said:


> a great animation Mishty made for me



Animation my eye, you look like this 24/7


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Timberwolf said:


> Well, that's what *you* think...
> 
> Right, guys?





fa_man_stan said:


> Here here!
> 
> GEF... you are a gorgeous gal regardless no matter what angle... or curve! We all have our "best sides" so to speak.



Awww thanks  :blush:


I'm so very glad neither of you have met me in person   hehehehehehhe


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

I'm sure that makes one out of the three of you.


----------



## Ivy

i was playing with my hedgehog and photobooth last night. right as the picture was about to be taken he tried to escape! here is the result: 

View attachment Photo 229.jpg


----------



## Tooz

Ivy said:


> i was playing with my hedgehog and photobooth last night. right as the picture was about to be taken he tried to escape! here is the result:



I love you so much.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

Ahahahahaha, Ivy. That is priceless.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

That hedgehog picture is too sweet, Ivy!




BigBeautifulMe said:


> I'm sure that makes one out of the three of you.



I just don't want them to know that I'm fat......:blush:


----------



## Famouslastwords

Ivy that's so cute! Teehee!



Green Eyed Fairy said:


> I just don't want them to know that I'm fat......:blush:



Don't tell on me, I won't tell on you.


----------



## Blackjack

Ivy said:


> i was playing with my hedgehog and photobooth last night. right as the picture was about to be taken he tried to escape! here is the result:



GREATEST PICTURE ON THE INTERNET


----------



## QueenB

Ivy said:


> i was playing with my hedgehog and photobooth last night. right as the picture was about to be taken he tried to escape! here is the result:



hahaha you're amazing


----------



## thatgirl08

Awwww hedgehog!


----------



## MuleVariationsNYC

Ivy said:


> i was playing with my hedgehog and photobooth last night. right as the picture was about to be taken he tried to escape! here is the result:



Is no-one concerned about the hedgehog, and his tireless quest for freedom against towering odds? Are we not Americans?


----------



## Carrie

Ivy said:


> i was playing with my hedgehog and photobooth last night. right as the picture was about to be taken he tried to escape! here is the result:







It's like the Aliens and a hedgehog mated and laid an Alienhog baby to incubate in your chest.


----------



## Ivy

Tooz said:


> I love you so much.


i love you to bb gurl. PIE EATING CONTESTS THIS SUMMER PLZ.



BigBeautifulMe said:


> Ahahahahaha, Ivy. That is priceless.


haha thank you, thank you 



Green Eyed Fairy said:


> That hedgehog picture is too sweet, Ivy!





Famouslastwords said:


> Ivy that's so cute! Teehee!





thatgirl08 said:


> Awwww hedgehog!




thank you ladies! he is a precious little dude.



Blackjack said:


> GREATEST PICTURE ON THE INTERNET



well, it is pretty good.



QueenB said:


> hahaha you're amazing


you areeeeee.




MuleVariationsNYC said:


> Is no-one concerned about the hedgehog, and his tireless quest for freedom against towering odds? Are we not Americans?



no hedgehogs were hurt in the taking of this picture har har har. we'd just given him a bath and he was ready to run!



Carrie said:


> It's like the Aliens and a hedgehog mated and laid an Alienhog baby to incubate in your chest.



hahahahahaa


----------



## Tad

I thought I should prove that I can also look goofy in my regular glasses too....

Apparently I was getting high from sniffing my jacket?


----------



## Timberwolf

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> That hedgehog picture is too sweet, Ivy!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just don't want them to know that I'm fat......:blush:





Famouslastwords said:


> ...
> Don't tell on me, I won't tell on you.


Hmmm... Waitamin... 

:huh: :blink:





Do you two want to tell me that you're fat? :happy: No Way. 
If you're fat, I'm pregnant with an elephant...


----------



## soleil3313

edx said:


> I thought I should prove that I can also look goofy in my regular glasses too....
> 
> Apparently I was getting high from sniffing my jacket?



Cute pic Ed  You look all warm and snuggly!


----------



## soleil3313

Here are a couple more random pics of me just for shits and giggles. 

The first one(I'm in the background - or at least tried to be) is me trying to be sneaky....I guess. LOL....You be the judge if that was success or not.

The second is my friend and I trying to be tough....yeah, I think it's safe to say I can pull neither tough nor sneaky off very smoothly. :doh: 

View attachment n904845156_2526302_3026.jpg


View attachment n904845156_506988_2930.jpg


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

edx said:


> I thought I should prove that I can also look goofy in my regular glasses too....
> 
> Apparently I was getting high from sniffing my jacket?



Ed....you dirty little....jacket sniffer......



Timberwolf said:


> Hmmm... Waitamin...
> 
> :huh: :blink:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you two want to tell me that you're fat? :happy: No Way.
> If you're fat, I'm pregnant with an elephant...




You just HAD to go and let the cat out of the bag, didn't you FLW?? :doh:


----------



## Tooz

Ivy said:


> i love you to bb gurl. PIE EATING CONTESTS THIS SUMMER PLZ.



I'm srs, get OUT here for it and it'll be like...well

WE CAN FIND SOME BUFFETS, TOO.


----------



## Ivy

Tooz said:


> I'm srs, get OUT here for it and it'll be like...well
> 
> WE CAN FIND SOME BUFFETS, TOO.



I AM ON IT LIKE PEANUT BUTTER ON NIPPLES.


----------



## bexy

edx said:


> I thought I should prove that I can also look goofy in my regular glasses too....
> 
> Apparently I was getting high from sniffing my jacket?



Lol you look snug!


----------



## Santaclear

edx said:


> Apparently I was getting high from sniffing my jacket?



When I lived in Buffalo we used to hear about Canadians doing that. It's OK as long as it doesn't get out of hand.


----------



## g-squared

So yeah, I dont really feel like describing this picture, so I won't.


----------



## Famouslastwords

Lol!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## S13Drifter

this was a week ago





and my buddy dared me to, so i figuard why not, I can pull off the 70's porn star look hahaha idk how long this will last


----------



## out.of.habit

edx said:


> I thought I should prove that I can also look goofy in my regular glasses too....
> 
> Apparently I was getting high from sniffing my jacket?



Hee hee! Ed, I love this photo!


----------



## kayrae

um, your porn star look is amazing!


----------



## Tanuki

I don't know ... hehehe, I have far to many goody pics


----------



## Famouslastwords

T-Bear said:


>



Whoa a safety pin in your nose? That's just wrong looking!



and totally badass


----------



## AshleyEileen

g-squared said:


> So yeah, I dont really feel like describing this picture, so I won't.



One of the cutest things everrrrrrr.


----------



## cinnamitch

S13Drifter said:


> this was a week ago
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and my buddy dared me to, so i figuard why not, I can pull off the 70's porn star look hahaha idk how long this will last



Giddyup:eat2:


----------



## S13Drifter

yee-haw


----------



## kayrae

You should seriously keep that 'stache for awhile.


----------



## S13Drifter

haha thats what everyone is telling me


----------



## ButlerGirl09

Beyonce doesn't have anything on me!


----------



## kayrae

I want to hang out with B! I want her to teach me the routine to "Single Ladies."


----------



## kayrae

drunk camwhore


----------



## Blackjack

kayrae said:


> drunk camwhore



I love the bulletin board crammed full of stuff there.


----------



## succubus_dxb

drunk in Bali with my lovely wee sister

Peugeot Party- sometimes we'd come home and sit and eat and drink in my car..good times, good times. 

View attachment mejamiedrunk.jpg


View attachment peugoet party.jpg


----------



## daddyoh70

Me and my long lost, identical twin brother!!! We really seem to be hitting it off!


----------



## NancyGirl74

daddyoh70 said:


> Me and my long lost, identical twin brother!!! We really seem to be hitting it off!



Creepy in a way yet totally cool!


----------



## daddyoh70

NancyGirl74 said:


> Creepy in a way yet totally cool!



Thanks Nancy. Yea, it creeps me out big time looking at it. But I went months without a Mac and finally got another one. More goofy pics to follow.


----------



## Tanuki

I don't know ..... o.o!






Oh and thought I'd post this here too... the BBW hand sign that SMA413 invented!






Unfortunately I can seem to get my fingers to make a BHM sign


----------



## kayrae

ahahahahaaaaaaaa. this should be a show your 'stache thread


----------



## Jon Blaze

ButlerGirl09 said:


> Beyonce doesn't have anything on me!



You're a hottie!


----------



## g-squared

So I was playing around with the effects on my webcam. I come bearing the fruits of my labor.


----------



## thejuicyone

Not a picture, but a video of my boyfriend blowing raspberries or as Bill Cosby once said zerbert(ing) on my belly. 

http://s293.photobucket.com/albums/mm49/xrollthefilm/?action=view&current=DSCN0487.flv


----------



## succubus_dxb

thejuicyone said:


> Not a picture, but a video of my boyfriend blowing raspberries or as Bill Cosby once said zerbert(ing) on my belly.
> 
> http://s293.photobucket.com/albums/mm49/xrollthefilm/?action=view&current=DSCN0487.flv




that is quite possibly the cutest thing ever!


----------



## OneWickedAngel

cinnamitch said:


> Giddyup:eat2:



70's porn star is right! Bow chicka bow wow 



ButlerGirl09 said:


> Beyonce doesn't have anything on me!



I agree! You are too cute!



kayrae said:


> drunk camwhore



ROFL



daddyoh70 said:


> Me and my long lost, identical twin brother!!! We really seem to be hitting it off!



A little disconcerting at first, but totally cool after a moment.



thejuicyone said:


> Not a picture, but a video of my boyfriend blowing raspberries or as Bill Cosby once said zerbert(ing) on my belly



O.M.G! I remember Zerberts! And your video is just so dang darling!


----------



## OneWickedAngel

*From the file of: Be Afraid - be VERY afraid...*
She THOUGHT I jumped behind her to take a _*normal *_picture...






... oops!


----------



## MamaLisa

what a freak i am!

Both these pics were taken in the same room funny enough!


----------



## thejuicyone

succubus_dxb said:


> that is quite possibly the cutest thing ever!



Thanks sweets.



OneWickedAngel said:


> O.M.G! I remember Zerberts! And your video is just so dang darling!



d'aw thank you!


----------



## kayrae

that picture made me LAUGH!!!!!



OneWickedAngel said:


> *From the file of: Be Afraid - be VERY afraid...*
> She THOUGHT I jumped behind her to take a _*normal *_picture...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ... oops!


----------



## MamaLisa

MamaLisa said:


> what a freak i am!
> 
> Both these pics were taken in the same room funny enough!



JAZZ HANDS LOL!


----------



## chicken legs

This thread is hilarious..

**subscribes**


----------



## OneWickedAngel

MamaLisa said:


> what a freak i am!
> 
> Both these pics were taken in the same room funny enough!



Hmm, just what is in that room that brings out goofy in you? LOL



kayrae said:


> that picture made me LAUGH!!!!!



HAH! Either that or scream in terror! 



MamaLisa said:


> JAZZ HANDS LOL!



I thought the same thing!


----------



## succubus_dxb

thejuicyone said:


> Not a picture, but a video of my boyfriend blowing raspberries or as Bill Cosby once said zerbert(ing) on my belly.
> 
> http://s293.photobucket.com/albums/mm49/xrollthefilm/?action=view&current=DSCN0487.flv



I love how on the end, you can hear 'and it's an exact replicate, of my naked ASS' on the TV. hahahaaha


----------



## succubus_dxb

MamaLisa said:


> what a freak i am!
> 
> Both these pics were taken in the same room funny enough!




aahaha, i love it! such a good night


----------



## MamaLisa

succubus_dxb said:


> aahaha, i love it! such a good night




not a good nite love.. 


A FREAKIN FANTASTIC NITE!! HOT HOT HOT!


----------



## jac1974kra

Something go out of table, but I do not know it that!?
Jerzy 

View attachment Obraz 100.jpg


----------



## OneWickedAngel

Okay so maybe I'm just a _liiiitle_ bit hyped to see WATCHMEN!


----------



## Tanuki

OneWickedAngel said:


> Okay so maybe I'm just a _liiiitle_ bit hyped to see WATCHMEN!



hehehehehe me toooo thats awesome!


----------



## kayrae

OneWickedANgel, you crack me up!


----------



## Your Plump Princess

This is what I do when I am Bored.. 








.. or are procrastinating doing the dishes <_<


----------



## Your Plump Princess

Wicked: _Boy, It seems like EVERY Thread I go to you post something commentary-worthy! .. XD_


*THAT PICTURE MADE ME LAUGH SO FREAKING HARD!!!!!!!!*


----------



## OneWickedAngel

T-Bear said:


> hehehehehe me toooo thats awesome!





kayrae said:


> OneWickedANgel, you crack me up!





Your Plump Princess said:


> Wicked: _Boy, It seems like EVERY Thread I go to you post something commentary-worthy! .. XD_
> 
> *THAT PICTURE MADE ME LAUGH SO FREAKING HARD!!!!!!!!*



_*Thank You! Thank You! Thank You! My next show here at the Dimensions Lounge will be ....*_




Your Plump Princess said:


> This is what I do when I am Bored..
> 
> .. or are procrastinating doing the dishes <_<



_*ROFL! *_


----------



## Tanuki

Insomnia = Goofy T-Bear






What can I say... I need sleep


----------



## AnotherJessica

I <3 my twin!


----------



## QueenB

AnotherJessica said:


> I <3 my twin!



sooo cuute


----------



## StaySafeTonight

Okay- I have a few.
The curly one I posted just because I thought I looked like a blond Zack Braff... Not sure if that is good or bad but funny nonetheless!


----------



## KHayes666

MERRY CHRISTMAS EVERYONE....wait *checks calender* oh shit...


----------



## HeatherBBW

StaySafeTonight said:


> Okay- I have a few.
> The curly one I posted just because I thought I looked like a blond Zack Braff... Not sure if that is good or bad but funny nonetheless!



I dunno who's hotter - you or the pug?


----------



## Ben from England

Not technically my picture, but one of the goofiest I've seen in a while. Ms Sasha sure is perdy. I'm gonna duck and cover now. 

View attachment Video call snapshot 325.jpg


----------



## thejuicyone

An insanely old picture I found in an old photobucket acount.

I'm the one in the ghetto jean jacket before I had developed some real style.


----------



## URTalking2Jenn

So cold, but such a great day in the city with friends. "Helloooooooo!!!!"
View attachment DSCN0683-1.jpg


"I'm the king of the world" or at least I was trying to be, until the wind came.
View attachment DSCN0680-1.jpg


----------



## OneWickedAngel

Ben from England said:


> Not technically my picture, but one of the goofiest I've seen in a while. Ms Sasha sure is perdy. I'm gonna duck and cover now.



*When Ms. Sasha come to get you I promise I won't see a thing!*



thejuicyone said:


> An insanely old picture I found in an old photobucket acount.
> 
> I'm the one in the ghetto jean jacket before I had developed some real style.



*LOL! I love when a friends get goofy together! It's adds to the merriment!*



URTalking2Jenn said:


> So cold, but such a great day in the city with friends. "Helloooooooo!!!!"
> View attachment 60716
> 
> 
> "I'm the king of the world" or at least I was trying to be, until the wind came.
> View attachment 60717



*I don't know about goofy Jenn- just looks like you were having a lot of fun!*


----------



## Tanuki

A Repost, but still Goofy none the less ^_^


----------



## Gingembre

T-Bear said:


> A Repost, but still Goofy none the less ^_^



Ha ha, brilliant photo!


----------



## OneWickedAngel

Gingembre said:


> T-Bear said:
> 
> 
> 
> A Repost, but still Goofy none the less ^_^
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ha ha, brilliant photo!
Click to expand...


It's a bird! No, its a plane! No! It's a Tanuki-B!

I concur! Good thing for keyboards, I can still type while I grin like a hyena at the photo! T-Bear pics always make me :happy:


----------



## Tanuki

Gingembre said:


> Ha ha, brilliant photo!






OneWickedAngel said:


> It's a bird! No, its a plane! No! It's a Tanuki-B!
> 
> I concur! Good thing for keyboards, I can still type while I grin like a hyena at the photo! T-Bear pics always make me :happy:



hehehe thanks! 

I like taking goofy pics hehe ^__^


----------



## kittencat

lolies i got some silly photos guess which photo i call tiny and devine!my buddy and I have good times with Mac's. 

View attachment wtf.jpg


View attachment tiny n divine.jpg


View attachment raad.jpg


----------



## Uriel

kittencat said:


> lolies i got some silly photos guess which photo i call tiny and devine!my buddy and I have good times with Mac's.



You look like 'Divine' in the second one. And Mikey looks like a total Leather-Daddy in the last...isn't he more of a Twink?

-Uriel


----------



## g-squared

Gentlemen.


----------



## kayrae




----------



## Haunted

T-Bear said:


> A Repost, but still Goofy none the less ^_^



Is that Judah Freidlander !!!!!!!!


----------



## succubus_dxb

kayrae said:


>




awww bless. It won't let me rep you again- damnit!


----------



## Cleofatra_74

This was taken after the fourth drink or so.
I'm pondering something very important I'm sure :happy:


View attachment 4th april 09.jpg


----------



## URTalking2Jenn

succubus_dxb said:


> awww bless. It won't let me rep you again- damnit!



K: I was going to rep you for succubus, but, I can't rep U again, right now.


----------



## OneWickedAngel

kayrae said:


>


*If you pop - I will kill you... If you pop - I will kill you... If you pop - I will kill you... *



Cleofatra_74 said:


> This was taken after the fourth drink or so.
> I'm pondering something very important I'm sure :happy:


*HAHAHAHA!*


----------



## Cleofatra_74

Bren, Jules & Me (sorry for the poor quality)
Instead of saying 'Cheese' Brenda said 'Sex', my face was because I was trying to remember what sex is :doh:


View attachment 04042009150.jpg


----------



## BbwPennyLane

g-squared said:


> Gentlemen.



I am in love.


----------



## BbwPennyLane

this was a great topic

mines

p.s. thats my retainer in my mouth

<3 

View attachment l_2d544acbf3874d61ba00323dd16cc071.jpg


View attachment l_fdc67cbcb6d3495c8326f17b6e5fef65.jpg


----------



## furious styles

g-squared said:


> Gentlemen.



cigarettes man, cigarettes! but A for effort.


----------



## thejuicyone




----------



## ladle

What my dog sees when I'm about to give him a shampoo...
Hell...no wonder he's so scared! 

View attachment DSC_8841_2.jpg


----------



## Cleofatra_74

I could think of alot worse things to see before I got shampooed :eat2:


----------



## OneWickedAngel

ladle said:


> What my dog sees when I'm about to give him a shampoo...
> Hell...no wonder he's so scared!



*umm...yeah...ditto what Cleo said*



BbwPennyLane said:


> ...snip...
> p.s. thats my retainer in my mouth<3



*Interviewer: And just what is your super power Ms. Lane? 
BBWPennyLane: Why I'm a double dogger! *



thejuicyone said:


> ...snip... "...I kiss hot"


*...hands over a box of tissues... *


----------



## shin_moyseku

me and my friend sebastian 

View attachment n856914924_561233_2415.jpg


----------



## kayrae

fierce unibrow  

You look more like twins.


----------



## soleil3313

thejuicyone said:


>



So much for the saying "you can pick your friends, and you can pick your nose, but you can't pick your friend's nose!."

Apparently, you can. 


Hmmm, who knew?


----------



## mango

BbwPennyLane said:


> this was a great topic
> 
> mines
> 
> p.s. thats my retainer in my mouth
> 
> <3



*Great pics but I've never seen anyone use two corn dogs as a retainer!!

*


----------



## g-squared

furious styles said:


> cigarettes man, cigarettes! but A for effort.



Oh, i know cigarettes are the original and preferred style but 100 straws is like 2 bucks and 100 cigarettes is gonna put a legit hole in my pocket


----------



## CCC

I guess this is only goofy for my ridiculous facial hair. I was in Japan for two months and didn't shave nearly as often because I wanted to look even more like a cowboy than most American tourists.
Here I am performing my "Rude Foreigner Probably Making a Mockery of Dining Etiquette" technique, while cocking an eyebrow for added zing.


----------



## BBWModel

Oh yeah...much worse things than getting shamooed by Ladle. 

:smitten:



Cleofatra_74 said:


> I could think of alot worse things to see before I got shampooed :eat2:


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

BBWModel said:


> Oh yeah...much worse things than getting shamooed by Ladle.
> 
> :smitten:


Shamu'd? Was that freudian?


----------



## Surlysomething

CCC said:


> I guess this is only goofy for my ridiculous facial hair. I was in Japan for two months and didn't shave nearly as often because I wanted to look even more like a cowboy than most American tourists.
> Here I am performing my "Rude Foreigner Probably Making a Mockery of Dining Etiquette" technique, while cocking an eyebrow for added zing.




I'm a sucker for the dark, brooding types.


----------



## CCC

You can tell I'm a brooder from the picture?!
Well it's true...
*goes off to find a dark corner to sit in*

Never been called dark before!- but I like it. Just need to working on becoming tall and handsome now.
Thanks
:happy:


----------



## OneWickedAngel

CCC said:


> ...snip...
> 
> Just need to working on becoming tall and handsome now.



* From The Two Out Of Three Ain't Bad Files: 

I don't know your height CCC, so I can't speak on the tall part, but as for the handsome part? You've got that down pat!*


----------



## Santaclear

With JayWestCoast (on the left), out for a quiet evening and SF Dims meet with Kayrae, Tania and URTalkin2Jenn. 

View attachment n617961304_1740943_7308492.jpg


----------



## Malarkey

Santaclear said:


> With JayWestCoast (on the left), out for a quiet evening and SF Dims meet with Kayrae, Tania and URTalkin2Jenn.




And here i was looking forward to the possibility of coming down to a SF meet up.......................hahaha


----------



## URTalking2Jenn

Santaclear said:


> With JayWestCoast (on the left), out for a quiet evening and SF Dims meet with Kayrae, Tania and URTalkin2Jenn.



You two are too funny. I'm glad you posted them, because I didn't know if I should. Man, good times.


----------



## URTalking2Jenn

ladle said:


> What my dog sees when I'm about to give him a shampoo...
> Hell...no wonder he's so scared!



Look at you photographer, great angle. This made me laugh.


----------



## Santaclear

URTalking2Jenn said:


> You two are too funny. I'm glad you posted them, because I didn't know if I should. Man, good times.



I didn't ask Jay if I should post it. _*Hopes he'll be very pleased._


----------



## Cleofatra_74

> I guess this is only goofy for my ridiculous facial hair. I was in Japan for two months and didn't shave nearly as often because I wanted to look even more like a cowboy than most American tourists.
> Here I am performing my "Rude Foreigner Probably Making a Mockery of Dining Etiquette" technique, while cocking an eyebrow for added zing.


*You remind me of Dave Grohl in this pic :eat2:*



> g-squared


*I'm not entirely sure how that many straws can fit in someones mouth with out puking. Awesome gag reflexes I'm guessing lol*



> kayrae


*With the position of all the lights & the balloon, it looks like a thought bubble, I'm curious what you were thinking??*



> MamaLisa Both these pics were taken in the same room funny enough!


*Jazz hands? lol* *Oh I scrolled down further & yes it was jazz hands..oops lol*



> Okay so maybe I'm just a liiiitle bit hyped to see WATCHMEN!


*LOL Awesome pic*

*Seriously this thread needs to be prescribed to anyone having a sad/bad day. Hilarious pics *


----------



## BBWModel

:doh:

Well SHAMPOOED even!



BigBeautifulMe said:


> Shamu'd? Was that freudian?


----------



## Timberwolf

Santaclear said:


> With JayWestCoast (on the left), out for a quiet evening and SF Dims meet with Kayrae, Tania and URTalkin2Jenn.


"Whassuuuup?!?!" is what I hear when I see this pic. 

No clue why.


----------



## Cleofatra_74

Yes I was bored :bow:


View attachment goofy1.jpg


View attachment goofy2.jpg


View attachment goofy3.jpg


----------



## ladle

URTalking2Jenn said:


> Look at you photographer, great angle. This made me laugh.



Made you laugh..?....scared the shit out of any pet...lol


----------



## ladle

BigBeautifulMe said:


> Shamu'd? Was that freudian?



For the record..
I swear I've never shamu'd anyone on here....ever....yet...


----------



## succubus_dxb

ladle said:


> For the record..
> I swear I've never shamu'd anyone on here....ever....yet...



He tells the truth.... as much as I beg for a good Shamuing..... he just won't follow through...


----------



## OneWickedAngel

Cleofatra_74 said:


> Yes I was bored :bow:



*HAHAHA! Boredom was never so beautiful! (*snort*)*


----------



## bexy

Any Lazytown fans in? LOL!! (It's a kids show in the UK for those who don't know )

Me and Sportacus!!! 

View attachment 62079


----------



## KnottyOne

bexy said:


> Any Lazytown fans in? LOL!! (It's a kids show in the UK for those who don't know )
> 
> Me and Sportacus!!!
> 
> View attachment 62079



Random, have you ever seen the Lil John, Lazytown remix? If not, find it, it is hillarious haha


----------



## CCC

Magnus Scheving is my hero. Not only did he create Lazytown, but he plays Sportacus, is Icelandic, is super-jacked, and has a mustache that could kill 20 men with one swish.
(Lazytown also aired on Nick Jr. in America for a while; let's just say I get bored when I'm off from school and can't find a job)

You automatically get at least 100 cool points for even being near a cardboard representation of him.

LazyTown-related: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZLsJyfN0ICU&feature=related
I can't get enough of this song. Kinda negative considering recent news events though.


----------



## george83

bexy said:


> Any Lazytown fans in? LOL!! (It's a kids show in the UK for those who don't know )
> 
> Me and Sportacus!!!
> 
> View attachment 62079



I think this is the cutest pic of you ever .







YOU MUST DIE FOR I AM THE PEG MAN!!!!


----------



## OneWickedAngel

george83 said:


> ...snip...
> 
> YOU MUST DIE FOR I AM THE PEG MAN!!!!



*Well, these could have been headily attached elsewhere *

*I'm sorry, I just couldn't resist the obvious BDSM reference (OneWICKEDAngel remember? )
*


----------



## Cleofatra_74

> HAHAHA! Boredom was never so beautiful! (*snort*)


*Hahahaha Thanks Wicked  *snort*





> YOU MUST DIE FOR I AM THE PEG MAN!!!!


*OMG that looks painful, but maybe that's the point? lol*


----------



## tattooU

bexy said:


> Any Lazytown fans in? LOL!! (It's a kids show in the UK for those who don't know )
> 
> Me and Sportacus!!!



You are so flippin' adorable!


----------



## bmann0413

A BBW in trouble?! Looks like a job fooooooor.... 

SUPER FA!!!!! lol 

View attachment n49709738_32609532_4361230.jpg


----------



## soleil3313

george83 said:


> I think this is the cutest pic of you ever .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> YOU MUST DIE FOR I AM THE PEG MAN!!!!



Ouch!!!!!!


----------



## DJ_S

george83 said:


> I think this is the cutest pic of you ever .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> YOU MUST DIE FOR I AM THE PEG MAN!!!!




LOL DUDE! Indeed you are peg man...ouchie


----------



## george83

LOL don't worry everyone I did not feel a thing .

The skin on my face is very flexable, rubber faced some may say.


----------



## BBWModel

You can SHAMPOO me anytime ya want! 



ladle said:


> For the record..
> I swear I've never shamu'd anyone on here....ever....yet...


----------



## fffff

I forget why I took this picture. 

View attachment Photo 5.jpg


----------



## succubus_dxb

fffff said:


> I forget why I took this picture.



your hair is awwwwwwweeesome


----------



## Blackhawk2293

This is me attempting to dance at my 30th birthday party last year!

The theme for that night was 'fantasy night' and hence the Star Trek uniform. 

View attachment IMG_0090.JPG


----------



## shellbelle

i think i look so much like an asshole here, because i don't think i could stand up. i think every time i tried the tube would flip up and knock me back. ha.


----------



## AshleyEileen

\

I'm a not-so-little teapot.


----------



## g-squared

AshleyEileen said:


> \
> 
> I'm a not-so-little teapot.



http://postarchives.entensity.net/012609/flash.php?media=teapot.flv


----------



## AshleyEileen

My picture didn't work! Grrrrrr.


----------



## Suze

shellbelle said:


> i think i look so much like an asshole here, because i don't think i could stand up. i think every time i tried the tube would flip up and knock me back. ha.


that bathing suit.. omg!:smitten:


AshleyEileen said:


> \
> 
> I'm a not-so-little teapot.


cuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuti-E


----------



## KnottyOne

I wish I had an explanation for this... I really do


----------



## OneWickedAngel

KnottyOne said:


> I wish I had an explanation for this... I really do








*DUDE! WHAT was in that bagel?!?! *​


----------



## shellbelle

Suze said:


> that bathing suit.. omg!:smitten:



yes. it was the most uneconomically sound piece of clothing i've ever purchased ($80 or so, and i rarely go swimming), but it was way. too. cute. to pass up. it also came in blue!!


----------



## Mathias

I may have posted this before but its the goofiest one I have.


----------



## swamptoad

KnottyOne said:


> I wish I had an explanation for this... I really do



lol, nice!


----------



## swamptoad

shellbelle said:


> i think i look so much like an asshole here, because i don't think i could stand up. i think every time i tried the tube would flip up and knock me back. ha.




need an action shot of that happening! 

just kidding though.


----------



## swamptoad

bexy said:


> Any Lazytown fans in? LOL!! (It's a kids show in the UK for those who don't know )
> 
> Me and Sportacus!!!
> 
> View attachment 62079





hehehe!!! cool.


----------



## Slamaga

AshleyEileen said:


> My picture didn't work! Grrrrrr.



Why are you saying so??


----------



## Fallenangel2904

I wanna play!! I love goofy pictures yay!!

I'm not gonna lie...I had a hard time narrowing it down LOL!

























I'm done...for now LOL!


----------



## AshleyEileen

Slamaga said:


> Why are you saying so??



For some reason pictures show up about 25% of the time for me.
I see it now!
:doh:


----------



## Quiet1One

Fallenangel2904...... "and your the next American Idol," lol. That's a nice pic, it looks like you were totally into it.


----------



## snuffy2000

Chili and I have a love/hate relationship.....


----------



## Fallenangel2904

Quiet1One said:


> Fallenangel2904...... "and your the next American Idol," lol. That's a nice pic, it looks like you were totally into it.



I so was....except there where no words coming out of my mouth lmao! I like to pretend I can sing quite often....well I can sing in the shower....


----------



## Fallenangel2904

snuffy2000 said:


> Chili and I have a love/hate relationship.....



I'm not gonna lie...I want some chili now....:eat2:


----------



## Famouslastwords

snuffy2000 said:


> Chili and I have a love/hate relationship.....



It's a love/hate relationship for me too.

I hate it and it loooooooves me.


----------



## AshleyEileen




----------



## Slamaga

AshleyEileen said:


>



I like the passion in your eyes and face


----------



## Tanuki

AshleyEileen said:


> *snip*



Oh me Oh my you are teh metal!


----------



## OneWickedAngel

AshleyEileen said:


>



*"You ate the LAST cookie?! I will have VENGEANCE!" 
(queue echo machine and demonic music)
*


----------



## AshleyEileen

Slamaga said:


> I like the passion in your eyes and face



I wasn't even mad! It's much worse then. 



T-Bear said:


> Oh me Oh my you are teh metal!



You know it. hahaha
BR00T4L!



OneWickedAngel said:


> *"You ate the LAST cookie?! I will have VENGEANCE!"
> (queue echo machine and demonic music)
> *



You are corrrrect.


----------



## Ivy

i approve of panda sex, but white tailed deer three ways totally stress me out. 

View attachment IMG_3631.jpg


View attachment IMG_3640.jpg


----------



## Ivy

snuffy2000 said:


> Chili and I have a love/hate relationship.....



this is a little intense.


----------



## Tad

Ivy said:


> i approve of panda sex, but white tailed deer three ways totally stress me out.



Where was that? (looks brilliantly different!)


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

edx said:


> Where was that? (looks brilliantly different!)


I want to know, too....especially when I can see the words "Panda Porn" in the background.....


----------



## Ivy

edx said:


> Where was that? (looks brilliantly different!)





Green Eyed Fairy said:


> I want to know, too....especially when I can see the words "Panda Porn" in the background.....



hehe the museum of sex in nyc!


----------



## PhatChk

One of my silliest pics!


----------



## Blackjack

Ivy said:


> hehe the museum of sex in nyc!



There's a Museum of Sex?

Well shit, I know where I'm goin' on vacation in a couple weeks.


----------



## Ivy

Blackjack said:


> There's a Museum of Sex?
> 
> Well shit, I know where I'm goin' on vacation in a couple weeks.



yep! they even have a tiiiiiny blip about feederism upstairs in the permanent collection. you must check it out!


----------



## tonynyc

AshleyEileen said:


>



*AshleyEileen: From sweet to furious - love the intensity *



Ivy said:


> i approve of panda sex, but white tailed deer three ways totally stress me out.



*Great pic Ivy - that is so funny... *



PhatChk said:


> One of my silliest pics!



*PhatChk: that is one of the cutest sillest photos i've seen*.


----------



## Suze

Blackjack said:


> There's a Museum of Sex?
> 
> Well shit, I know where I'm goin' on vacation in a couple weeks.



in europe we have like one in every city


----------



## Blackjack

Ivy said:


> yep! they even have a tiiiiiny blip about feederism upstairs in the permanent collection. you must check it out!



Oh shit, I am *SO THERE*.

(an' I'm bringin' cake!)


----------



## OneWickedAngel

Blackjack said:


> There's a Museum of Sex?
> 
> Well shit, I know where I'm goin' on vacation in a couple weeks.
> 
> Oh shit, I am *SO THERE*.
> 
> (an' I'm bringin' cake!)



*Standing outide MOS tapping toe impatiently waiting for her cake slice*



PhatChk said:


> One of my silliest pics!



*Too cute! :happy:*


----------



## AK_the_FA

Let me explain!

Alright, my face is normally... not like that, but what had happened was is I was walking on what I thought was packed mud, as it turns out, I was wrong. Literally as soon as the words, "see hunny! It's solid!" left my lips, I became instantly _huevos_ deep in muck. 

Proving once again that my girlfriend is smarter than me... she lets me go first

-AK the FA


----------



## kayrae

That's a crazy story.


----------



## Famouslastwords

I hope she made you hose yourself off!



AK_the_FA said:


> Let me explain!
> 
> Alright, my face is normally... not like that, but what had happened was is I was walking on what I thought was packed mud, as it turns out, I was wrong. Literally as soon as the words, "see hunny! It's solid!" left my lips, I became instantly _huevos_ deep in muck.
> 
> Proving once again that my girlfriend is smarter than me... she lets me go first
> 
> -AK the FA


----------



## OneWickedAngel

AK_the_FA said:


> Let me explain!
> 
> Alright, my face is normally... not like that, but what had happened was is I was walking on what I thought was packed mud, as it turns out, I was wrong. Literally as soon as the words, "see hunny! It's solid!" left my lips, I became instantly _huevos_ deep in muck.
> 
> Proving once again that my girlfriend is smarter than me... she lets me go first
> 
> -AK the FA





Famouslastwords said:


> I hope she made you hose yourself off!







One smart girlfriend indeed!​


----------



## AK_the_FA

Indeed I did hose myself off, thing is, that's out in Staten Island and we live in Jersey... so we walked back to my car, I shimmied out of my jeans and threw them into a garbage bag given to me by a guy who saw me fall in the mud.

See, we were out exploring the Staten Island Boat Graveyard, one of our hobbies is exploring strange places, and that qualifies as a strange place. So, this nice guy's backyard which I tried hard to avoid walking in is right by these boats sitting in the mud. So, he sees me fall in the mud and literally crawl through superfund-quality mud and muck and says to me as we walk past his house, "hey dude, next time knock and i'll let ya go through my yard!" so he lent me his hose and a bag... 

And in the end, I drove back from Staten Island in my undershorts.


----------



## thejuicyone

Not too attractive when drunk.


----------



## KnottyOne

PROUDEST... MOMENT... EVER!!!! (check the TV in the back too haha)


----------



## AshleyEileen




----------



## Gingembre

KnottyOne said:


> PROUDEST... MOMENT... EVER!!!! (check the TV in the back too haha)



Ok, this thread has been absolutely pwned. There ain't no beating this pic! (But do try by all means!).


----------



## soleil3313

Awesome photo Knotty!!!

Here are a couple from me.....

First - Someone put bubbles in the fountain!!!! 

Second - Never wear a scarf to the bar....people will use it as a prop. 

View attachment n1491030277_358802_4641112_2.jpg


View attachment n1491030277_350576_1792367.jpg


----------



## BBWModel

BEST....PICTURE....EVER!!!! Laughed my ass off!! Thanks!





KnottyOne said:


> PROUDEST... MOMENT... EVER!!!! (check the TV in the back too haha)


----------



## KnottyOne

Gingembre said:


> Ok, this thread has been absolutely pwned. There ain't no beating this pic! (But do try by all means!).



Awwww, thanks, you know Chuck and I try to entertain haha



soleil3313 said:


> Awesome Photo Knotty!!!



Thanks ^_^



BBWModel said:


> BEST....PICTURE....EVER!!!! Laughed my ass off!! Thanks!



Haha, glad I could get some laughs out of you with it. ANd I mean come on, the tv even says its like the best thing ever haha


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

KnottyOne said:


> PROUDEST... MOMENT... EVER!!!! (check the TV in the back too haha)



Oh my fawking gawd Knotty.....how I absolutely started CHORTLING...for a long time, too. I was so loud that it brought my girls around wanting to know what I was laughing at- so I had to minimize the screen......jeez the trouble you caused me  
What an absolutely effing AWFUL time to be out of rep. I am coming back...have ye no doubts 



Gingembre said:


> *Ok, this thread has been absolutely pwned. There ain't no beating this pic!* (But do try by all means!).


Gawd, ain't that the truth?!


----------



## OneWickedAngel

*DAMN IT ALL TO REP HELL! 
WHY DO I ALWAYS RUN OUT WHEN I SO DESPERATELY NEED TO GIVE IT TO SOMEONE DESERVING!*​
*DUDE! I effin lost it when I saw this! Trying not to spit all over my keyboard I started choking on my coffee so bad, my best friend came running into the room was ready to perform Heimlich! What an awesome frackin' set-up! I'm with so with Ging & GEF - OWNED and serious rep due! *

*All Hail The Knotty One!!*
:bow::bow::bow::bow::bow::bow::bow::bow::bow::bow:​


----------



## KnottyOne

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Oh my fawking gawd Knotty.....how I absolutely started CHORTLING...for a long time, too. I was so loud that it brought my girls around wanting to know what I was laughing at- so I had to minimize the screen......jeez the trouble you caused me
> What an absolutely effing AWFUL time to be out of rep. I am coming back...have ye no doubts
> 
> 
> Gawd, ain't that the truth?!



Chortling? And yea, we try to entertain, it's just our style. And yea, sorry, I don't want to be the one to scar your girls, I'd feel kind of bad about that. But lets be honest, I get everyone in trouble haha.



OneWickedAngel said:


> DAMN IT ALL TO REP HELL!
> WHY DO I ALWAYS RUN OUT WHEN I SO DESPERATELY NEED TO GIVE IT TO SOMEONE DESERVING!
> 
> *DUDE! I effin lost it when I saw this! Trying not to spit all over my keyboard I started choking on my coffee so bad, my best friend came running into the room was ready to perform Heimlich! What an awesome frackin' set-up! I'm with so with Ging & GEF - OWNED and serious rep due!
> 
> All Hail The Knotty One!!*



That always happens to me, I just think the rep gods are against me haha. And sorry about almost making you choke. Wow, how can so much joy and almost sorrow come from one pic haha. And thanks, you are al giving me a much bigger ego then it is safe to haha


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

KnottyOne said:


> And thanks, you are al giving me a much bigger ego then it is safe to haha



And now we have precisely the reason Ginny has not responded to this classic pic yet.


----------



## KnottyOne

BigBeautifulMe said:


> And now we have precisely the reason Ginny has not responded to this classic pic yet.



Oh come on, even you said it's a classic picture, don't I actually kinda deserve it on this one haha


----------



## Duniwin

KnottyOne said:


> PROUDEST... MOMENT... EVER!!!! (check the TV in the back too haha)



We found a winner. Mods, you can lock the thread now. Nothing more to see here.


----------



## OneWickedAngel

OneWickedAngel said:


> *...SNIP...
> OWNED and serious rep due! *​




*BEST REP EV-AH!!!! Now delivered as promised Dread Lord Knotty *​


----------



## succubus_dxb

My housiematie was having a bit of a crap day, so I decided to cheer her up. Pretty sure it worked. 

View attachment discodisco.jpg


View attachment jennyandidisco.jpg


----------



## kayrae

i heart you and that get-up.


----------



## Surlysomething

AshleyEileen said:


>



so cute


----------



## OneWickedAngel

succubus_dxb said:


> My housiematie was having a bit of a crap day, so I decided to cheer her up. Pretty sure it worked.



*I'd say it worked like a charm! I love it! *


----------



## thejuicyone

I didn't know where to put this one. Idk if it's goofy I just like it.


----------



## fatish

i hate the beach..lol


----------



## knottedsouls

Im going to try this but Im not sure I'm doing this right... please forgive the Noob.



 
noodle hat o' doom! My mother, as she always does when she is about to leave me to go back home( Mississippi currentlty) always cries hysterically...knowing this , I planned ahead and bought this rediculous hat...the noodle hat significantly lessoned the tear factory and made the last part of our visit quite entertaining..as you can see even the dog got into the act. ( he too was forced to wear the noodle hat O ' doom! at one point)





Eat N Park + Srawberry Lemonade Crack a lacka + dainty pinky = ???





---Fishy face--- Bored at my hotel at the first of four week long conferences in Atlanta...about a week before I cut off most of my hair..


----------



## latinshygirl92377

*well i haven't posted in awhile due to not having a computer but thats already solved. anyhow here is a pic of me i was trying to pose but my friend was making me laugh so this is what came out...lol!*


----------



## Famouslastwords

This is my monkey "he's gonna get your banana" face.


----------



## OneWickedAngel

latinshygirl92377 said:


> *well i haven't posted in awhile due to not having a computer but thats already solved. anyhow here is a pic of me i was trying to pose but my friend was making me laugh so this is what came out...lol!*





Famouslastwords said:


> This is my monkey "he's gonna get your banana" face.



Got the giggles and just can't stop....
*HEE-HEE-HEE-HEE-HEE-HEE-HEE-HEE-HEE-HEE-HEE-HEE-HEE-HEE!*


----------



## Cleofatra_74

*Me looking sexayyyyyyyyy lmaooooooooo*


View attachment phpyoNoCVAM.jpg


----------



## soleil3313

Cleofatra_74 said:


> *Me looking sexayyyyyyyyy lmaooooooooo*



That's hot!!


----------



## OneWickedAngel

Cleofatra_74 said:


> *Me looking sexayyyyyyyyy lmaooooooooo*



*oooh Cleo girl you know you make me wanna....

LMAO!
* Great pic!


----------



## ToniTails

i'm an idiot





View attachment 105959[3].jpg


----------



## Gingembre

C'est moi.


----------



## KnottyOne

Gingembre said:


> C'est moi.



Sexy. And not gonna lie, I have never see someone pucker their lips so much


----------



## Gingembre

KnottyOne said:


> Sexy. And not gonna lie, I have never see someone pucker their lips so much



What can I say - it's because I like to kiss people. ^_-


----------



## OneWickedAngel

00 toni lynn 00 said:


> i'm an idiot


Perhaps... but a darn cute one!



Gingembre said:


> C'est moi.


HAHAHAHAHA! Who meeee?


----------



## BrownEyedChica

One of my goofy pics...

Couldn't I have grinned anymore? lol 

View attachment goofy.jpg


----------



## Proner

Gingembre said:


> C'est moi.



Great pic, that remind me a party where I as a little drunk and did same type of face!
Tu es charmante


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

BrownEyedChica said:


> One of my goofy pics...
> 
> Couldn't I have grinned anymore? lol




You should put this in the cutest pictures thread instead of the goofiest! Very lovely smile, Lady  :bow:


----------



## BrownEyedChica

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> You should put this in the cutest pictures thread instead of the goofiest! Very lovely smile, Lady  :bow:



Awww! Thank you! You are so sweet, GEF! You really did make me smile...


----------



## Oirish

Gingembre said:


> C'est moi.



Incredibly cute and silly. I'm slow to trust that innocent look though


----------



## Proner

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> You should put this in the cutest pictures thread instead of the goofiest! Very lovely smile, Lady  :bow:



Completely agree! BrownEyedChica you're very cute in this pic


----------



## ToniTails

Google Moto Moto - Likes 'em Plumpy - it's my new theme song! 

View attachment Image1.jpg


----------



## Tanuki

Trying to fly with my pigtails / wings!






















... But my hair is this color now!


----------



## OneWickedAngel

00 toni lynn 00 said:


> Google Moto Moto - Likes 'em Plumpy - it's my new theme song!


*ROFLMAO! *



T-Bear said:


> Trying to fly with my pigtails / wings!
> 
> ... But my hair is this color now!


*You are so silly! *


----------



## Tanuki

OneWickedAngel said:


> *You are so silly! *



Yup yup ^____^!


----------



## kayrae

I'm still not over how funny this picture is to me. I was at the arcade yesterday. Moto Moto was in one of those claw games. I tried to win him three times but no luck.



00 toni lynn 00 said:


> Google Moto Moto - Likes 'em Plumpy - it's my new theme song!


----------



## ToniTails

lol- i just saw the movie for the first time a few days ago--- i knew i had to have him lol



kayrae said:


> I'm still not over how funny this picture is to me. I was at the arcade yesterday. Moto Moto was in one of those claw games. I tried to win him three times but no luck.


----------



## ToniTails

anyone who wants a pic with Moto Moto, just let me know 





kayrae said:


> I'm still not over how funny this picture is to me. I was at the arcade yesterday. Moto Moto was in one of those claw games. I tried to win him three times but no luck.



View attachment Image1.jpg


----------



## kayrae

HAHAHHAHAHAHA!!! I love it! I'm making that my Facebook default pic


----------



## ToniTails

awesome! glad u like it 



kayrae said:


> HAHAHHAHAHAHA!!! I love it! I'm making that my Facebook default pic


----------



## Surlysomething

T-Bear said:


>



When I look at your pictures I always think....you're missing a mustache/goatee. Weird, eh? :blink:


----------



## ToniTails

being goofy is fun! and y'all look so cute doin' it!


----------



## Shosh

One of my mates here at Dims made this pic of me.

View attachment Shoshie flower.jpg


----------



## ToniTails

Susannah said:


> One of my mates here at Dims made this pic of me.




love it!.........


----------



## QuickFL

OK here is my goofy pic at Cypress Gardens last fall .. LOL with my friends kids trying to save me.. I think Ive had it. 

View attachment CypGard02a.JPG


----------



## ToniTails

hahahahahaha!




QuickFL said:


> OK here is my goofy pic at Cypress Gardens last fall .. LOL with my friends kids trying to save me.. I think Ive had it.


----------



## Famouslastwords

QuickFL said:


> OK here is my goofy pic at Cypress Gardens last fall .. LOL with my friends kids trying to save me.. I think Ive had it.




So cute! :wubu::wubu:


----------



## AshleyEileen

I get bored easily. 










-----------------------------------------------------------------------------

And, TBear, I hope you don't mind this!
I couldn't resist.


----------



## OneWickedAngel

AshleyEileen said:


> I get bored easily.
> 
> -----------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> And, TBear, I hope you don't mind this!
> I couldn't resist.



*HAHAHAHAHAHAHAH! I love it!
A bored mind is potential Dims amusement! T-Bear is going to love it! It looks like he's about to take-off! *


----------



## Surlysomething

AshleyEileen said:


> I get bored easily.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -----------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> And, TBear, I hope you don't mind this!
> I couldn't resist.





Ha. I love these, AE!


----------



## ToniTails

hee hee--- love the animations--- Goofball is my middle name---check me out on youtube- just a warning--- I'M TOO SEXY FOR YOU!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n97lxWZKR2A&feature=channel_page


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

At the request of OneWickedAngel, I bring you these . . . my not so goofy pictures . . . but more or less, questionable pictures.

Halloween; Mexican revolutionaries with a Border Patrol Agent.






Although I'm a coke guy if I have to have it, me pushing the Pepsi. Like Dave Chappell said, "Pepsi pays me more, so it tastes better."






Me in a Dog costume for a musical, no makeup yet.


----------



## ToniTails

OMGosh--- you look so cuddly in your (ewok?) costume--- i just wanna snuggles you




Hozay J Garseeya said:


> At the request of OneWickedAngel, I bring you these . . . my not so goofy pictures . . . but more or less, questionable pictures.
> 
> Halloween; Mexican revolutionaries with a Border Patrol Agent.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Although I'm a coke guy if I have to have it, me pushing the Pepsi. Like Dave Chappell said, "Pepsi pays me more, so it tastes better."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Me in a Dog costume for a musical, no makeup yet.


----------



## Tanuki

AshleyEileen said:


> I get bored easily.
> 
> -----------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> And, TBear, I hope you don't mind this!
> I couldn't resist.



OMG! hehehehehe I love that! thank you <3!


----------



## OneWickedAngel

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> At the request of OneWickedAngel, I bring you these . . . my not so goofy pictures . . . but more or less, questionable pictures.


*SCORE! HAHAHA*



00 toni lynn 00 said:


> OMGosh--- you look so cuddly in your (ewok?) costume--- i just wanna snuggles you


*Oooh Hozay -- I think you made Toni's inner plushie come out! *


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

AshleyEileen said:


> I get bored easily.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . . .



remember in the crush board I said something about a smile? I think this might be it . . . it's more like a scowl . . . but it's still cute.


----------



## AshleyEileen

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> remember in the crush board I said something about a smile? I think this might be it . . . it's more like a scowl . . . but it's still cute.



hehehehe

I'm not sure what to call it.


----------



## ToniTails

OH YEAH BABY! Bring on the Popples!








OneWickedAngel said:


> *
> 
> 
> Oooh Hozay -- I think you made Toni's inner plushie come out! *


----------



## Tanuki

00 toni lynn 00 said:


> OH YEAH BABY! Bring on the Popples!



OMG POPPLES O_______O!

I LOVE Popples!

I still have 3! 2 little ones and 1 big one hehehe!

I used to watch a Popples video all the time, it drove my family crazy


----------



## ToniTails

i know! popples are friggin awesome!




T-Bear said:


> OMG POPPLES O_______O!
> 
> I LOVE Popples!
> 
> I still have 3! 2 little ones and 1 big one hehehe!
> 
> I used to watch a Popples video all the time, it drove my family crazy


----------



## Suze

00 toni lynn 00 said:


> OH YEAH BABY! Bring on the Popples!


omg! i had totally forgot


ohhh:wubu:


----------



## Mishty

I love the new "tan" I'm working on. Whenever I'm hammin-n-cammin and someone mentions my lovely bronze glow, I get really excited. 
Can you tell by the expression on my face?

:blush: <---- sun burn or blush? 

View attachment goooofy.jpg


----------



## ToniTails

hee hee--- cute n goofy--- and... and GLOWING!


----------



## stan_der_man

I think this easily qualifies as a goofy picture! Kayrae and I jumping outside of a really good Thai restaurant last weekend.


----------



## ToniTails

fa_man_stan said:


> I think this easily qualifies as a goofy picture! Kayrae and I jumping outside of a really good Thai restaurant last weekend.



HAHAHA Cute!

Here's me with a sun-burned face at the vegas bash last year 

View attachment l_56673b33b3209b2089d4662e2b3cfdf7.jpg


----------



## stan_der_man

00 toni lynn 00 said:


> HAHAHA Cute!
> 
> Here's me with a sun-burned face at the vegas bash last year



Thanks Toni Lynn! You have a very cute and funny pic yourself although that sunburn must have hurt!


----------



## Tania

Here I am looking characteristically deranged. 

View attachment Photo 117.jpg


View attachment Photo 120.jpg


----------



## ToniTails

awwww... deranged is the new sexy i hear 



Tania said:


> Here I am looking characteristically deranged.


----------



## ToniTails

Here ya go, Miss Juicy! 

View attachment Image2.jpg


----------



## msbard90

Me and my best friend, Carolyn. I'm the one with the special face lol!!


----------



## disconnectedsmile

Ivy said:


> i approve of panda sex, but white tailed deer three ways totally stress me out.


that deer photo wins the internet.


----------



## ToniTails

SQUISHY FACE!!! cute!



msbard90 said:


> Me and my best friend, Carolyn. I'm the one with the special face lol!!


----------



## msbard90

lol its a variation of a really retarded face i make, which is so awful i could not post it


----------



## Famouslastwords

msbard90 said:


> Me and my best friend, Carolyn. I'm the one with the special face lol!!




You guys look like twins!


----------



## msbard90

Famouslastwords said:


> You guys look like twins!


 
everyone says that when we're both wearing glasses lol but when we're not, we don't look similar at all. But thanks  I'd love to have a twin in real life!!


----------



## nikola090

msbard90 said:


> Me and my best friend, Carolyn. I'm the one with the special face lol!!




also your friend seems having all the requirements fo being a member of Dims community:happy:


----------



## msbard90

She actually signed up, but never verified her email lol... I made her do it.


----------



## nikola090

interesting! when I'll see her posting I'll be glad to reply!:blush:


----------



## msbard90

I hope she decides to, she's a little shy when it comes to things like this, but she always talks about photographing me for a website


----------



## nikola090

are u thinking about a website?


----------



## msbard90

I've been for a while now.... but I'm not sure if I'm website material. There are so many other bigger, more gorgeous people that others would rather see than little old me. :/


----------



## nikola090

not always website is the right choise...must think if one person is get ready for showing her to people.
It' s something very different from a community!


----------



## msbard90

definitely true.. It's something I would love to do, and I know that having a website gets a different friend base so to speak. So for now, no sites for me, but you'll never know. Maybe in a few years


----------



## nikola090

there is much time to think for it! Thanks to the big changes that your body had...
Ok...st I don't have goofy pictures of me...so stop OFF TOPIC!


----------



## msbard90

make a goofy face and post it  , then everything you said on this thread would be okay.


----------



## nikola090

I'll try to make it! eh eh


----------



## msbard90

I would most certainly love to see this


----------



## nikola090

finded something quite goofy....


----------



## Tad

I'm a giant!


----------



## ~nai'a~

EDX.....................Ah ha! I finally see THE face!! 
You should have posted a picture sooner!! :happy:
:kiss2:


----------



## soleil3313

I'm a camera whore sometimes. 

Decorating for a friend's surprise party. 

*Note - when throwing a luau themed party, one can never have enough leis. :bow: 

View attachment 4263_1140260316899_1539160292_338266_7155539_n_2.jpg


View attachment 4263_1140260196896_1539160292_338263_2554563_n.jpg


----------



## Blackjack

soleil3313 said:


> *Note - when throwing a luau themed party, one can never have enough leis. :bow:



I believe this is related to the saying about how it's impossible to get lei'd too often.


----------



## msbard90

nikola090 said:


> finded something quite goofy....



too cute hah


----------



## thejuicyone




----------



## soleil3313

Blackjack said:


> I believe this is related to the saying about how it's impossible to get lei'd too often.




Well I think you just took my statement to another level there BJ.


----------



## soleil3313

thejuicyone said:


>



Awesome! Pure Awesomeness!


----------



## nikola090

juicy!!! this a very goofy pic...

and you seem quite pregnant....


----------



## thejuicyone

nikola090 said:


> juicy!!! this a very goofy pic...
> 
> and you seem quite pregnant....



hahaha who knows I might be...Guess that means I'm going to have
to stop drinking and having mindless sex with strangers. Damnit foiled again!


----------



## nikola090

naah...the only big belly that I have seen without rolls....


----------



## AshleyEileen

The Jenga Monster! 

View attachment eww.jpg


----------



## KHayes666

AshleyEileen said:


> The Jenga Monster!



I make that face when I lose at Connect 4


----------



## AshleyEileen

KHayes666 said:


> I make that face when I lose at Connect 4



I actually won that one.


----------



## Tanuki

AshleyEileen said:


> The Jenga Monster!



Tee Hee!

... this is a repost but its goofy none the less~


----------



## AshleyEileen

T-Bear said:


> Tee Hee!
> 
> ... this is a repost but its goofy none the less~



Is that a Pittsburgh jersey?


----------



## Tanuki

AshleyEileen said:


> Is that a Pittsburgh jersey?



Indeedy! its a 70s throwback jersey, I <3 Pens... I was inspired to take pics and post after your post here!

... even though the logo is round the wrong way cos my cam takes mirrord pics <,<!


----------



## AshleyEileen

T-Bear said:


> Indeedy! its a 70s throwback jersey, I <3 Pens... I was inspired to take pics and post after your post here!
> 
> ... even though the logo is round the wrong way cos my cam takes mirrord pics <,<!



My boyfriend said that! haahah He noticed it was backwards.
I wanted to go to the parade today.
=[


----------



## OneWickedAngel

*I don't know if it qualifies as goofy, but it sure is funny looking! 







Sir Blaze and I caught in a moment of absolute hilarity!
(No; no Absolut was involved!)*​


----------



## Famouslastwords

OneWickedAngel said:


> *I don't know if it qualifies as goofy, but it sure is funny looking!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sir Blaze and I caught in a moment of absolute hilarity!
> (No; no Absolut was involved!)*​



You both have beautiful smiles.


----------



## BrownEyedChica

OneWickedAngel said:


> *I don't know if it qualifies as goofy, but it sure is funny looking!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sir Blaze and I caught in a moment of absolute hilarity!
> (No; no Absolut was involved!)*​





Famouslastwords said:


> You both have beautiful smiles.



I agree


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

I am so darn jealous of Jon and OWA....because they got to meet each other!


----------



## OneWickedAngel

Famouslastwords said:


> You both have beautiful smiles.





BrownEyedChica said:


> I agree


Thanks and thanks! Our respective dentists appreciate that you appreciate! 



Green Eyed Fairy said:


> I am so darn jealous of Jon and OWA....because they got to meet each other!


Blaze is so darn - well Blaze! It really was fun finally meeting him after all the Dims hype. (And you could have been a part of this hilarity Ms. GEF. Who told you to come to Jersey in June instead of April huh?)


----------



## Tanuki

Because umm... Goofy pics are fun to take!

... and fun to post!

T-Bear~






Tounge-Bear






Scary Bear






Koi-Bear






...I dunno, But it did keep me amused for 5 minutes


----------



## AshleyEileen




----------



## bexy

View attachment 65888



............................


----------



## mergirl

00 toni lynn 00 said:


> OH YEAH BABY! Bring on the Popples!


yeah!! OMG the popples!! I loved them!! I think i had one! Though, i have to say..that one looks a bit shite.. i mean well loved! lmao


----------



## mergirl

bexy said:


> View attachment 65888
> 
> 
> 
> ............................


I always wondered what it would be like to have a blue haired zombie and now i know! 
I like how you look all sparkling Bexy!!


----------



## mergirl

OneWickedAngel said:


> *I don't know if it qualifies as goofy, but it sure is funny looking!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sir Blaze and I caught in a moment of absolute hilarity!
> (No; no Absolut was involved!)*​


Wow! I would love to hear your laugh!! You look like the kinna person who just really goes for it and thems ma favorite kinna folks!!


----------



## Blackjack

There'll be a number of goofy pictures of me after this weekend, I'm sure.


----------



## bexy

mergirl said:


> I always wondered what it would be like to have a blue haired zombie and now i know!
> I like how you look all sparkling Bexy!!



It's my baby glow


----------



## Famouslastwords

bexy said:


> View attachment 65888
> 
> 
> 
> ............................



Hilarious!!!!


----------



## DJ_S

lol


----------



## Tanuki

EELS






...You wanna know about my thumb do ya boy?


----------



## Gingembre

^ ah haha! Good one, T-Bear!

*eels up inside ya, findin' an entrance where they can....*


----------



## EllorionsDarlingAngel

This is an Old one but I just found it..lol..I can be a nut!


----------



## Just_Jen

one from my holiday..my mum trying to push me up the ramp to go down the slide..tres goooofed

View attachment 66533


----------



## mergirl

EllorionsDarlingAngel said:


> This is an Old one but I just found it..lol..I can be a nut!


Hahahaahahahaa!! What are you going to do next you nutter! I'm scared!!


----------



## Teresa

Our power went out for three days one winter. Just trying to keep warm.  

View attachment redskins-winter.jpg


----------



## daddyoh70

Goofy...





Goofiest...:blush::blush:


----------



## daddyoh70

Oooops, forgot to post my GOOFIER pic


----------



## Surlysomething

daddyoh70 said:


> Oooops, forgot to post my GOOFIER pic




I wanna do that! You make me laugh, dude. Great picture.


----------



## OneWickedAngel

Blackjack said:


> There'll be a number of goofy pictures of me after this weekend, I'm sure.



waiting.... waiting.... waiting... *Just kidding! I know they (the bash goofy pics) are all in various Dims Bash threads*


----------



## kayrae

The fat Fay Wray


----------



## Suze

kayrae said:


> The fat Fay Wray


ahahahahah!


----------



## BarbBBW

trying to get a good "eyes" shot LOL omg how funnny! 

View attachment DSC01473.JPG


----------



## Suze

not my proudest moment


----------



## Tania

After speaking with Fay Wray, I remembered this.

That's Erica Gavin's hair, pulled from a Vixen! screencap. 

View attachment vixen.jpg


----------



## Tania

Annnnnnd, the NEW Carrie Nations! 

(AKA Kayrae, URTalking2Jenn, and Tania) 

View attachment carrienations.jpg


----------



## OneWickedAngel

kayrae said:


> The fat Fay Wray





Tania said:


> Annnnnnd, the NEW Carrie Nations!
> 
> (AKA Kayrae, URTalking2Jenn, and Tania)



*HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA! *inhales* HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!*


----------



## mergirl

Here is one of GD and a tortoise..which i love and think is silly and fun!!
p.s..its not a real tortoise.. shhh 

View attachment tortoise.JPG


----------



## BarbBBW

Tania said:


> After speaking with Fay Wray, I remembered this.
> 
> That's Erica Gavin's hair, pulled from a Vixen! screencap.


 heheheh so damn cute!



Tania said:


> Annnnnnd, the NEW Carrie Nations!
> 
> (AKA Kayrae, URTalking2Jenn, and Tania)


 hahah this is great LOVE it!!



mergirl said:


> Here is one of GD and a tortoise..which i love and think is silly and fun!!
> p.s..its not a real tortoise.. shhh


 heheh ride that sunobitch!!


----------



## KnottyOne

Mmmmm, Sonic


----------



## Fallenangel2904

More pics of me being a geek 

Molesting Usher :happy:





Beyonce's got nothin on me! (PS ignore the sunburn....it was 102 degress that weekend and yeah I left my sun screen at home lol) 





Construction worker?


----------



## BigCutieSasha




----------



## OneWickedAngel

MsSasha said:


>



*OMG THAT'S HILARIARSE! 'EFFIN' GREAT!*


----------



## disconnectedsmile

bumped lolwut


----------



## EllorionsDarlingAngel

kayrae said:


> The fat Fay Wray


LOL So funny!



BarbBBW said:


> trying to get a good "eyes" shot LOL omg how funnny!


I thin that one is a good "eyes" shot! 



Tania said:


> Annnnnnd, the NEW Carrie Nations!
> 
> (AKA Kayrae, URTalking2Jenn, and Tania)


LOL



mergirl said:


> Here is one of GD and a tortoise..which i love and think is silly and fun!!
> p.s..its not a real tortoise.. shhh


Hey this reminds me of Friday the place I went to had a turtle and a whale and some other things but I didn't get any pictures with them I think I might next time..lol..



KnottyOne said:


> Mmmmm, Sonic


You so cute..lol..


Fallenangel2904 said:


> More pics of me being a geek
> 
> Molesting Usher :happy:
> 
> 
> Beyonce's got nothin on me! (PS ignore the sunburn....it was 102 degress that weekend and yeah I left my sun screen at home lol)
> 
> 
> Construction worker?


Love your photos! 



MsSasha said:


>


OMG I couldn't stop Laughing! So freakin Funny!



disconnectedsmile said:


> i was at Anime Expo this past weekend. doesn't get goofier than that.


LOL Cute!


----------



## disconnectedsmile

i was at Anime Expo this past weekend. doesn't get goofier than that.


----------



## _overture

okay so... this is me mincing around glasgow


----------



## Suze

for some reason my previous pics came out very small!

1. anyways, here's me trying to look like The Joker. eh, I'm pretty sure I failed.
2. a pic that makes it look like I'm doing slightly inappropriate things with a random troll
3. roadkill!
4. i don't remember what happened here :S


----------



## Wagimawr

Suze said:


> 4. i don't remember what happened here :S


Who cut my stool? _I'll cut them_!


----------



## Suze

Wagimawr said:


> Who cut my stool? _I'll cut them_!


Maybe I just... broke it. :batting:


----------



## BarbBBW

love all these pics!!! thank you all for sharing!


----------



## thejuicyone

cock pops, my favorite! 

3rd from the left. duhh


----------



## nikola090

six friends...only one skin  record!


----------



## kayrae

oh suze... you crack me up. The joker one's my fave.


----------



## disconnectedsmile

disconnectedsmile said:


> i was at Anime Expo this past weekend. doesn't get goofier than that.
> 
> [/QUOTE]
> someone should rep me. twice.


----------



## Suze

kayrae said:


> oh suze... you crack me up. The joker one's my fave.


it was my bro's idea to use a fishing thread... i think his lack of chubby chins makes it look more realistic!


----------



## thejuicyone

lol hot......


----------



## The Fez

sexiest men ever


----------



## pdesil071189

Girl is Just a friend of mine kinda a last minute camera joke 

View attachment l_d34fb96f33b6499e8f1f345db1eaf5c0.jpg


View attachment l_451edf4e1ac84570ab53e95213ddb12a.jpg


----------



## pdesil071189

Took it from my phone its of the security monitor at work kinda hard to take but funny indeed 

View attachment l_956ba5f3cf654cfc930b947a14bf4531.jpg


----------



## jamesdevise

MsSasha said:


>



Good lord, this has to be the best picture ever! Where on earth did you get the jumpers from!?

amazing


----------



## NoraBadora

Yay for thrift stores and random tupees!


----------



## pdesil071189

NoraBadora said:


> Yay for thrift stores and random tupees!



Wow What a Hottie!!! :wubu:


----------



## EllorionsDarlingAngel

You guys are all so funny! Love the new pics everyone!


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

daddyoh70 said:


> Goofy...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Goofiest...:blush::blush:



wow . . . my first thought was . . . how the [email protected]#$ did he get up there . . and I started laughing hysterically . . . and then I scrolled down and saw the second one . . . man. My side hurts. 

If I'm ever having a really bad day, I'm going to come and look at these pictures. Thank you.


----------



## EllorionsDarlingAngel

My best friend and I were taken pics with my cell and her son wanted to jump in..He kept hitting her in the nose..We were all laughing he didn't mean to just kept doing it..lol..We had fun


----------



## missy_blue_eyez

Never too old for balloons! I was quite obviously lovin' them at BGP this month!

View attachment balloon specs.jpg


View attachment balloon specs 2.jpg


View attachment balloons.jpg


Look at that for style! lol


----------



## EllorionsDarlingAngel

Cute! Love the balloons!


----------



## URTalking2Jenn

kayrae said:


> The fat Fay Wray



love, love, love this photo.:wubu:


----------



## QueenB

i look freaked out when i wake up, i guess. 
View attachment 67125


----------



## KHayes666

QueenB said:


> i look freaked out when i wake up, i guess.
> View attachment 67125



I'm more freaked out by that old school looking mirror.....like an episode of Are You Afraid of the Dark or somethin lol


----------



## pdesil071189

QueenB said:


> i look freaked out when i wake up, i guess.
> View attachment 67125



What a Hottie:wubu::wubu:


----------



## QueenB

KHayes666 said:


> I'm more freaked out by that old school looking mirror.....like an episode of Are You Afraid of the Dark or somethin lol



word.



pdesil071189 said:


> What a Hottie:wubu::wubu:



thanks :bow:


----------



## intraultra

The things your friends scrounge up and tag you in on FB...this is from nearly 4 years ago. I do kind of want the I Dream of Jeannie hat I'm wearing though.


----------



## EllorionsDarlingAngel

So cute Intraultra!


Me last night..lol..I don't know..It looks like I have a huge bottom lip! It's my chin though..LOL


----------



## KHayes666

Kinda hard to do my Warriors pose when I forget to put my vest and gloves on :doh:


----------



## EllorionsDarlingAngel

KHayes666 said:


> Kinda hard to do my Warriors pose when I forget to put my vest and gloves on :doh:


LOL opps! No go put them on and do it again!


----------



## ashmamma84

one too many shots of mama juana, lol


----------



## Suze

ashmamma84 said:


> one too many shots of mama juana, lol


still cute, though!


----------



## KHayes666

ashmamma84 said:


> one too many shots of mama juana, lol



oh gawdddddddddd. One shot of that nearly melted my insides the one time I tried it.

Liquid Gunpowder!


----------



## Malarkey

_overture said:


> okay so... this is me mincing around glasgow



Now if only you'd bring you and your mincing ways over HERE! :batting:


----------



## Noir

um.....yeah....


----------



## EllorionsDarlingAngel

Noir said:


> um.....yeah....


LOL having fun with your snake?


----------



## ashmamma84

Suze said:


> still cute, though!



thanx boo! :kiss2:



KHayes666 said:


> oh gawdddddddddd. One shot of that nearly melted my insides the one time I tried it.
> 
> Liquid Gunpowder!



yeah, well...i had about 3 shots that day along with several coco locos. hey, it was vacay!


----------



## KnottyOne

Boredom strikes again


----------



## EllorionsDarlingAngel

KnottyOne said:


> Boredom strikes again


You + Boredom= Great pics for us! I like your eye lashes..LOL..I don't know I am weird..lol..:happy:


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

We need to add more pages to the nekkid thread methinks......Knotty, Noir and Mini....all their photos on one page.....could we handle it ladies?


----------



## KHayes666

too much root beer I guess.....zzzzzzzz


----------



## OneWickedAngel

KHayes666 said:


> too much root beer I guess.....zzzzzzzz






* Good one Kev!*


----------



## northwestbbw

"Ello there kind sir"


----------



## ladle

Me finding art very confusing:
With the Mona Lisa
In the Vatican

Now I expect 'Hate Reps' from all you art lovers out there 

View attachment DSC_2122_2.jpg


View attachment DSC_2285.jpg


----------



## SparkGirl

_*I thought you weren't supposed to photograph the Mona Lisa? Did you get arrested??? And strip searched?? haha*_



ladle said:


> Me finding art very confusing:
> With the Mona Lisa
> In the Vatican
> 
> Now I expect 'Hate Reps' from all you art lovers out there


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

Isn't the Mona Lisa a lot tinier than you expected? I know it was for me.


----------



## ladle

You can photograph it all you like...just no flash....oh and no throwing your shoes at it


----------



## ladle

BigBeautifulMe said:


> Isn't the Mona Lisa a lot tinier than you expected? I know it was for me.



Very much so but our tour guide had told us to expect something much smaller...so when we did get to it, it seemed huge.


----------



## Cleofatra_74

*Thank gawd there is no boogers up my nose hehe*

View attachment phptL6KcsAM.jpg


----------



## OneWickedAngel

Cleofatra_74 said:


> *Thank gawd there is no boogers up my nose hehe*



HAHAHAHAHA!


----------



## OneWickedAngel

Found this gem from the Dims Bash hiding on Facebook (gee thanks Kim!)


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

KHayes666 said:


> too much root beer I guess.....zzzzzzzz



Cute- reminds me of my younger days.


----------



## KHayes666

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Cute- reminds me of my younger days.



So everybody KNOWS your name ;-)


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

KHayes666 said:


> So everybody KNOWS your name ;-)



lol, some have "known" me quite well.....


----------



## SparkGirl

*Damn!!! I was hoping for some interesting arrest stories!!! All that time on your time on your trip and not ONE arrest story? What's wrong with you??? And yeah, you should have thrown your shoe at it. Oh yeah, that would have got your arrested haha*


ladle said:


> You can photograph it all you like...just no flash....oh and no throwing your shoes at it


----------



## ladle

SparkGirl said:


> *Damn!!! I was hoping for some interesting arrest stories!!! All that time on your time on your trip and not ONE arrest story? What's wrong with you??? And yeah, you should have thrown your shoe at it. Oh yeah, that would have got your arrested haha*



Nope....but three mates did get me to take a shirtless picture in front of the Leaning Tower of Pisa....then along came a policeman....lol


----------



## sweet&fat

ladle said:


> Me finding art very confusing:
> With the Mona Lisa
> In the Vatican
> 
> Now I expect 'Hate Reps' from all you art lovers out there



Ha! No worries about slamming the Mona Lisa- there are much better things to see at the Louvre! And the Vatican Museum has one of my very favorite objects on this earth, Exekias' amphora depicting Ajax and Achilles playing dice. Man alive I love this thing. Hope you saw it!


----------



## ladle

Nope.....damn I wish I had taken the official tour!
The whole place just seemed surreal


----------



## Scorsese86

KHayes666 said:


> too much root beer I guess.....zzzzzzzz



Great pic.

It does seem familiar though. With me, and not you.
Hey, did you meet Norm and Cliff?


----------



## KHayes666

Scorsese86 said:


> Great pic.
> 
> It does seem familiar though. With me, and not you.
> Hey, did you meet Norm and Cliff?



If I put on one of my dad's uniforms I could have been Cliff lol


----------



## EllorionsDarlingAngel

I see you..lol..Just messin around..


----------



## kayrae

row row row your boat


----------



## archivaltype

^^

That looks soooo fun! 

My bestie and I took a trip to Toys R Us on a Wednesday, so no one was in there...giddyup? 

View attachment naughty_maggie_XD.jpg


That horse kept fallin on the ground...damn horse...


----------



## OneWickedAngel

archivaltype said:


> ^^
> 
> That looks soooo fun!
> 
> My bestie and I took a trip to Toys R Us on a Wednesday, so no one was in there...giddyup?
> 
> That horse kept fallin on the ground...damn horse...



*Much too cute!!!*


----------



## archivaltype

OneWickedAngel said:


> *Much too cute!!!*




Thank you! :happy:


----------



## jessieumstead

http://viewmorepics.myspace.com/ind...dID=350603235&albumID=889936&imageID=11896899


----------



## Fluffy51888

Oh, I have plenty of these.
The peanut butter face is from a game we played at my church camp where I was a cabin leader this summer. And I have two pictures of me with zebras, one real and one fake...haha


----------



## kayrae

Hold on... you need to explain the peanut butter game


----------



## Fluffy51888

kayrae said:


> Hold on... you need to explain the peanut butter game




Ha! The cabin leaders get peanut butter smeared all over their faces, then the kids in their cabin have to stand back and throw Cheerios at our faces. Whichever cabin leader has the most Cheerios on his/her face wins! I won this time!


----------



## kayrae

You won with only ONE cheerio on your face?!?


----------



## Fluffy51888

kayrae said:


> You won with only ONE cheerio on your face?!?




Lol...no. This is before the Cheerio throwing really got started. I have one with the winning face, but I chose not to post it as it is kinda freaky looking, actually...haha.


----------



## Proner

Some goofy pics from costume parties i had this summer. 

View attachment costume_07.jpg


View attachment costume_06.jpg


----------



## BrownEyedChica

Proner said:


> Some goofy pics from costume parties i had this summer.



LOL, I'm loving the wig!


----------



## thejuicyone

I pee in front of my friends, wut uv et?


----------



## dcoyote

I love how your friends look like they see that all the time.


----------



## OneWickedAngel

thejuicyone said:


> I pee in front of my friends, wut uv et?





dcoyote said:


> I love how your friends look like they see that all the time.



HAHAHA! I was thinking the same thing!


----------



## thejuicyone

hahaha they do! Mainly when I'm drunk and am not giving a shit though.


----------



## AshleyEileen

These are quite funny to me. 

View attachment yummy.jpg


View attachment two.jpg


----------



## ashmamma84

nice pineapples, boo


----------



## OneWickedAngel

*Santacon 2008:
School Girl Santa goes Goofy.*







*Hey, that reminds me, where IS my Santa Academy shirt anyway?*


----------



## OneWickedAngel

AshleyEileen said:


> These are quite funny to me.



*giggle!*  I can't help it, they are cute pics!


----------



## Isa

Clowning around before a Imax 3-D flick today.


----------



## Isa

After the flick.


----------



## ladle

A pic from Santa Monica Pier
and a pic of me across the road from the Colosseum, more interested in the tacky tourist shit!
The third pic...I really don't know where that was taken... 

View attachment SDC10527.jpg


View attachment SDC10773.jpg


View attachment SDC10708.jpg


----------



## Famouslastwords

Fluffy51888 said:


> Ha! The cabin leaders get peanut butter smeared all over their faces, then the kids in their cabin have to stand back and throw Cheerios at our faces. Whichever cabin leader has the most Cheerios on his/her face wins! I won this time!



No, you must post this picture. You must! Absolutely. You cannot do this to us. I will not stand for it.


----------



## mmm12mmm

I am in Amsterdam 

View attachment S8000429.JPG


----------



## OneWickedAngel

mmm12mmm said:


> I am in Amsterdam



*Goofy hell! You look so happy! What in the Amsterdam had you cracking up so?! 

Great pic!:happy:*


----------



## dcoyote

lol We can all tell what you've been doing in Amsterdam.


----------



## EllorionsDarlingAngel

I love me some Nerds..lol...


----------



## LovelyLiz

mmm12mmm said:


> I am in Amsterdam



This picture is just so happy! I don't think it's possible to view it without smiling. Love it.


----------



## mmm12mmm

OneWickedAngel said:


> *Goofy hell! You look so happy! What in the Amsterdam had you cracking up so?!
> 
> Great pic!:happy:*



Okay, persuaded. History is as follows. I went to the coffee shops "Bulldog". Useful spent time there. Then he went for a walk. Two hours later I remembered that I forgot the camera on the table. Came back. A miracle happened!, Presonal coffeeshops returned the camera. I was happy. Kofeshopbarmen told me a joke. When I laughed, he took a picture of me (the joke was very funny). This guy knew his business. Photography was excellent!
Your picture just very funny lol, lol, lol



dcoyote said:


> lol We can all tell what you've been doing in Amsterdam.



And will have absolutely right



womanforconversation said:


> This picture is just so happy! I don't think it's possible to view it without smiling. Love it.



Thank you, I am glad that improve your mood:kiss2:


----------



## Gingembre

Love your Eifel Tower pic, ladle - made me chuckle out loud! 

Here's me - RAWR, lol!


----------



## mmm12mmm

ladle said:


> A pic from Santa Monica Pier
> and a pic of me across the road from the Colosseum, more interested in the tacky tourist shit!
> The third pic...I really don't know where that was taken...



Paris! It's great!


----------



## OIFMountaineer

The sepia one is from the guys in my section, on moving day. I'm the one being held up, looking like I am giving birth to my buddy. The second two (entitled 'Peek' and 'Aboo!', respectively) are from when I was at the Castle Blarney in Ireland. 

View attachment moving day.jpg


View attachment peek.jpg


View attachment aboo.jpg


----------



## kayrae

Very goofy indeed, OIF.

This is me at the American River this summer:


----------



## EllorionsDarlingAngel

Great photos everyone!!

nykspree and I went to the park today and had a little fun while we were there..lol..


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

EllorionsDarlingAngel said:


> Great photos everyone!!
> 
> nykspree and I went to the park today and had a little fun while we were there..lol..


Awww, how cute!!!


----------



## EllorionsDarlingAngel

BigBeautifulMe said:


> Awww, how cute!!!


Thank You!
He was being silly and I was too!!


----------



## BrownEyedChica

Trying to make silly/goofy faces. 

View attachment l_439a900402594889b39bf9cc38ae356d.jpg


View attachment l_92f67ecc32b341e7a10514a6cb9c114b.jpg


----------



## EllorionsDarlingAngel

BrownEyedChica said:


> Trying to make silly/goofy faces.


You did a great job with that!!!:bow:


----------



## iwasneveranormalgirl

making an ass of myself in el corazon is what I do best! haha lucky for me my wonderful friends are always around to photograph it XD


----------



## Famouslastwords

iwasneveranormalgirl said:


> making an ass of myself in el corazon is what I do best! haha lucky for me my wonderful friends are always around to photograph it XD




You are so frickin adorable. I just want to take you everywhere!


----------



## Famouslastwords

Gingembre said:


> Love your Eifel Tower pic, ladle - made me chuckle out loud!
> 
> Here's me - RAWR, lol!



You're so cute, and little. I just wanna squeeze you and carry you around.


----------



## dynomite_gurl

Boredom + Phone effects=


----------



## dynomite_gurl

OIFMountaineer said:


> The sepia one is from the guys in my section, on moving day. I'm the one being held up, looking like I am giving birth to my buddy. The second two (entitled 'Peek' and 'Aboo!', respectively) are from when I was at the Castle Blarney in Ireland.




Lol awesome pics. I wish I was able to make it to the Castle...wanted to kiss that darn Blarney stone!:kiss2:


----------



## Gingembre

Famouslastwords said:


> You're so cute, and little. I just wanna squeeze you and carry you around.



Aw, lol, thanks! I am not so little...well, quite little for Dims I guess...but you can carry me around whenever you want


----------



## OneWickedAngel

BrownEyedChica said:


> Trying to make silly/goofy faces.


*HAHAHAHA! Congratulations, I think you succeeded quite nicely.*



iwasneveranormalgirl said:


> making an ass of myself in el corazon is what I do best! haha lucky for me my wonderful friends are always around to photograph it XD


*That's what friends are for *



dynomite_gurl said:


> Boredom + Phone effects=


*"Boredom + Phone effects=" Dims' worthy amusement!*


----------



## OneWickedAngel

Maybe not exactly goofy, but yes, I went out in public looking like this for another friend's amusement and it's not even Halloween.


----------



## EllorionsDarlingAngel

OneWickedAngel said:


> Maybe not exactly goofy, but yes, I went out in public looking like this for another friend's amusement and it's not even Halloween.


I <3 u!:bow: You crack me up!


----------



## Ash

Novelty fat-lady panties at the party store! Heather insisted that I try them on, and since I have no shame...

(photo credit goes to supersoup, who is always down for dorky photo ops)

View attachment bigmomma1.jpg


View attachment bigmomma3.jpg


View attachment bigmomma2.jpg


----------



## OneWickedAngel

EllorionsDarlingAngel said:


> I <3 u!:bow: You crack me up!


:blush: *Who meeee? *:blush:



Ashley said:


> Novelty fat-lady panties at the party store! Heather insisted that I try them on, and since I have no shame...
> 
> (photo credit goes to supersoup, who is always down for dorky photo ops)



*HAHAHAHAHA! Anything involving you and Soup is always going to be a win.*


----------



## msbard90

Ashley said:


> Novelty fat-lady panties at the party store! Heather insisted that I try them on, and since I have no shame...
> 
> (photo credit goes to supersoup, who is always down for dorky photo ops)
> 
> View attachment 71538
> 
> 
> View attachment 71539
> 
> 
> View attachment 71540



too funny


----------



## liz (di-va)

fishyface!


----------



## music_maid

:eat2:I like to rock the party


----------



## OneWickedAngel

Goofing around with one of my Bestest Friends in the whole wide world on Turkey Day. Her shot glass and mine read "radioactive" and "toxic" respectively. No, we weren't any where near as drunk as we were pretending to be in this photo. (But not from lack of trying - lol)
​


----------



## LovelyLiz

OneWickedAngel said:


> Goofing around with one of my Bestest Friends in the whole wide world on Turkey Day. Her shot glass and mine read "radioactive" and "toxic" respectively. No, we weren't any where near as drunk as we were pretending to be in this photo. (But not from lack of trying - lol)



Love it! You guys look like you were having a blast. Love the shot glasses. Being with friends on Turkey Day is the best.


----------



## OneWickedAngel

Thanks McBeth! You're right, we did have a lot of fun Turkey Day!

*Not neccessarily goofy, but done in tribute to someone who hasn't been seen around the Dims boards for a while: Hoozay where are you?



*​


----------



## OneWickedAngel

...are the rest of the goofy people? I CAN'T be the only one left?! 

*ALL I WANT FOR CHRISTMAS...





...ARE PICS OF GOOFY PEOPLE (other than me)!*​


----------



## AuntHen

OneWickedAngel said:


> ...are the rest of the goofy people? I CAN'T be the only one left?!
> 
> *ALL I WANT FOR CHRISTMAS...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...ARE PICS OF GOOFY PEOPLE (other than me)!*​




you are so fun and funny!! I love seeing your pics


----------



## soleil3313

We bought these little puppets for my nephew but I juuuuuuuuuust couldn't help myself. :happy: 

View attachment photo.jpg


----------



## Russ2d

Ashley said:


> Novelty fat-lady panties at the party store! Heather insisted that I try them on, and since I have no shame...
> 
> (photo credit goes to supersoup, who is always down for dorky photo ops)
> 
> View attachment 71538
> 
> 
> View attachment 71539
> 
> 
> View attachment 71540



Hahaha, too funny!


----------



## Tau

Hahaha! Awesome thread!  My contribution: That's my head in my friends ass - I decided to take a bite while we were dancing on the table at a fabulous club called Roseboys on my 27th birthday party. In my defence, she has an amazing ass 

View attachment 100_2564.JPG


----------



## BigCutieSasha

Sorry to do this to you guys again, but the Merfers just had to.


----------



## ashmamma84

That's the cutest/cheesiest thing ever!


----------



## OneWickedAngel

fat9276 said:


> you are so fun and funny!! I love seeing your pics


Thank you! 



soleil3313 said:


> We bought these little puppets for my nephew but I juuuuuuuuuust couldn't help myself. :happy:


Whew! Much appreciated --- I was beginning to feel bit lonely. Goofy, but lonely! Hee-hee! 



Tau said:


> Hahaha! Awesome thread!  My contribution: That's my head in my friends ass - I decided to take a bite while we were dancing on the table at a fabulous club called Roseboys on my 27th birthday party. In my defence, she has an amazing ass


Now that's taking a bite outta the ol' rump roast! 



MsSasha said:


> Sorry to do this to you guys again, but the Merfers just had to.


*OMG!!! The winners and still holiday champions: 







 - The MERFERS! - 



*​


----------



## Tanuki

MsSasha said:


> Sorry to do this to you guys again, but the Merfers just had to.



I love this XD!


----------



## liz (di-va)

MsSasha said:


> Sorry to do this to you guys again, but the Merfers just had to.



Couldn't love these more. GO HOLIDAY SWEATERS!!


----------



## Gingembre

MsSasha said:


> Sorry to do this to you guys again, but the Merfers just had to.



I bloody love you two! Can you, like, adopt me or summink?!


----------



## BigCutieSasha

ashmamma84 said:


> That's the cutest/cheesiest thing ever!





OneWickedAngel said:


> *OMG!!! The winners and still holiday champions:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - The MERFERS! -
> 
> 
> 
> *​





T-Bear said:


> I love this XD!





liz (di-va) said:


> Couldn't love these more. GO HOLIDAY SWEATERS!!





Gingembre said:


> I bloody love you two! Can you, like, adopt me or summink?!



HAHA thanks so much you guys! I'm glad our nerdiness made you laugh. 
We aim to please.


----------



## luvhips

were you on the sunday 7:10 fort meyers jet blue flight?


----------



## jenboo

This is the sexiest photo of me I could find....


----------



## KHayes666

jenboo said:


> This is the sexiest photo of me I could find....



lol that's awesome


----------



## BigCutieSasha

There was just too much awesomeness to contain in a photo so we made a video.

Dancin Fools


----------



## Jon Blaze

MsSasha said:


> There was just too much awesomeness to contain in a photo so we made a video.
> 
> Dancin Fools



All of dims needs to watch this. Mama Luv and her friend were gettin' they groove on. lol


----------



## Lina

MsSasha said:


> There was just too much awesomeness to contain in a photo so we made a video.
> 
> Dancin Fools




I can't stop watching that awesome video.


Why ain't I wearing pantz?


----------



## OneWickedAngel

MsSasha said:


> There was just too much awesomeness to contain in a photo so we made a video.
> 
> Dancin Fools



Oh Sasha "Awesome" just isn't an awesome enough word to describe this!!!! You seriously have to post this on the Pictures of You Living thread!


----------



## scroogey

sorry to restart this thread again... was just looking through them all and some made me giggle haha.

i got a few to share....





me "dancing sitting down"





casual kick in the boob





dont think he wanted a hug...


----------



## ShazzyBombshell

yes i can get my phone in my mouth lol 

View attachment plop.jpg


----------



## LovelyLiz

scroogey said:


> sorry to restart this thread again... was just looking through them all and some made me giggle haha.
> 
> i got a few to share....
> 
> me "dancing sitting down"



I love this one! You look like you're a ton of fun. And, good beer selections.  I want to crash your party.



ShazzyBombshell said:


> yes i can get my phone in my mouth lol



Ha ha ha. Great photo. And, nice to know that phones have some degree of waterproof capabilities.


----------



## AuntHen

scroogey said:


> sorry to restart this thread again... was just looking through them all and some made me giggle haha.
> 
> i got a few to share....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> me "dancing sitting down"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> casual kick in the boob
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dont think he wanted a hug...




hahaha.. you are too cute:happy:


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

OneWickedAngel said:


> Thanks McBeth! You're right, we did have a lot of fun Turkey Day!
> 
> *Not neccessarily goofy, but done in tribute to someone who hasn't been seen around the Dims boards for a while: Hoozay where are you?
> 
> 
> 
> *​



Oh man . . . this was hilarious. I'm especially touched that you noticed I hadn't been around.

And on the Pose . . . you've got it down.


----------



## Paul

ShazzyBombshell said:


> yes i can get my phone in my mouth lol



Ouch  That looks pain, but goofy.


----------



## vermillion

here is me on a regular day basis


death metal potty 

View attachment l_6c60198b2a3c4db0830a9f88246c56a8.jpg


----------



## OneWickedAngel

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> Oh man . . . this was hilarious. I'm especially touched that you noticed I hadn't been around.
> 
> And on the Pose . . . you've got it down.



Well now you know, you have been missed! Welcome back and Thanks! :happy::happy:


----------



## northwestbbw

vermillion said:


> here is me on a regular day basis
> 
> 
> death metal potty



lol that is amazing and kinda scary at the same time haha


----------



## KHayes666

vermillion said:


> here is me on a regular day basis
> 
> 
> death metal potty



Is that a combination of Gene Simmons and King Diamond? lol j/w


----------



## vermillion

KHayes666 said:


> Is that a combination of Gene Simmons and King Diamond? lol j/w





absolutley not...
Gorgoroth tyvm 

View attachment king-ov-hell-of-gorgoroth.jpg


----------



## vermillion

northwestbbw said:


> lol that is amazing and kinda scary at the same time haha



that's how we roll in seattle!


----------



## LovelyLiz

Somewhat goofy...


----------



## Jes

mcbeth said:


> Somewhat goofy...



why are you stealing that baby's candy? even if it's easy??


----------



## LovelyLiz

Jes said:


> why are you stealing that baby's candy? even if it's easy??



Because that is how I roll.

Thievery.


----------



## Famouslastwords

mcbeth said:


> Because that is how I roll.
> 
> Thievery.



High five!


----------



## AuntHen

mcbeth said:


> Somewhat goofy...



I have given out too much rep in the last 24 hrs...darnit!!!:doh:


----------



## OneWickedAngel

mcbeth said:


> Somewhat goofy...



Hahahaha! Candy snatcher!!!


----------



## Saoirse

me with Chewie and Early Cuyler.






hawt 3some.

eta: yes, Chewies wearing a blackfeather boa. he was feeling sassy!


----------



## OneWickedAngel

Saoirse said:


> me with Chewie and Early Cuyler.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hawt 3some.
> 
> eta: yes, Chewies wearing a blackfeather boa. he was feeling sassy!



Just noticed the thing you &#9829; on the back wall  hee-hee!


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

mcbeth said:


> Somewhat goofy...



if you're gonna use that awesome, smile, you gotta throw the thumbs up in there too.


----------



## Jes

mcbeth said:


> Because that is how I roll.
> 
> Thievery.



You're honestly cute as a button. I mean it. That expression on your face is a winner!


----------



## LovelyLiz

Jes said:


> You're honestly cute as a button. I mean it. That expression on your face is a winner!



Thanks!!! :wubu: much appreciated.



Hozay J Garseeya said:


> if you're gonna use that awesome, smile, you gotta throw the thumbs up in there too.



Just for you Hozay... (this picture's about 3 years old, but it's the only thumbs up pic I have). I know I don't do your trademark justice, but I gave it my best shot.


----------



## Famouslastwords

I'm a dude with a 'stache from the 70's k?

I'm still living in the past, my hey day. When it was cool to rock hair like this. 

View attachment mustached lady.jpg


----------



## cinnamitch

You look the the Doobie brother no one spoke about. 




Famouslastwords said:


> I'm a dude with a 'stache from the 70's k?
> 
> I'm still living in the past, my hey day. When it was cool to rock hair like this.


----------



## Famouslastwords

It's because I'm a ginger huh? WAI U GOTTA HATE?


----------



## cinnamitch

Hey you too good for the Doobies now? Huh Huh??? 



Famouslastwords said:


> It's because I'm a ginger huh? WAI U GOTTA HATE?


----------



## Famouslastwords

cinnamitch said:


> Hey you too good for the Doobies now? Huh Huh???



No it's the no one talked about part that made my penis shrink.


----------



## cinnamitch

Want me to play with your mustache? Will that help?


Famouslastwords said:


> No it's the no one talked about part that made my penis shrink.


----------



## Famouslastwords

cinnamitch said:


> Want me to play with your mustache? Will that help?



Do I want you to play with my mustache? Does beer come in cans?


----------



## Aust99

Famouslastwords said:


> I'm a dude with a 'stache from the 70's k?
> 
> I'm still living in the past, my hey day. When it was cool to rock hair like this.



My goofy pic is in the same vein as FLW's.... It's tash time!!! 
View attachment 75180

Taken in Nice, France... At a place called Wayne's Bar.... It got messy... lol


----------



## Inhibited

Famouslastwords said:


> I'm a dude with a 'stache from the 70's k?
> 
> I'm still living in the past, my hey day. When it was cool to rock hair like this.



lmao they won't let me rep you, but your just whacked and i <3 it....


----------



## Famouslastwords

Aust99 said:


> My goofy pic is in the same vein as FLW's.... It's tash time!!!
> View attachment 75180
> 
> Taken in Nice, France... At a place called Wayne's Bar.... It got messy... lol



Your 'stache almost looks like Mango's in the middle.



Inhibited said:


> lmao they won't let me rep you, but your just whacked and i <3 it....



lol thanks


----------



## hearapianofall

hallyween  

View attachment hallyween.jpg


----------



## Saoirse

i haz stache pic







year old pic.


----------



## Famouslastwords

Saoirse said:


> i haz stache pic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> year old pic.



How could you shave your mustache so cleverly into such a bad word... hmm. This reeks of witchcraft!!!!


----------



## Famouslastwords

hearapianofall said:


> hallyween



Pretty sure you can get breast cancer that way...let me guess your tits fell off after Halloween? Mmhmm.


----------



## OneWickedAngel

hearapianofall said:


> hallyween



*Dislke* the machete to boobs, even if they are fake. However, I have to admit you wear those boobies well.


----------



## hearapianofall

Famouslastwords said:


> Pretty sure you can get breast cancer that way...let me guess your tits fell off after Halloween? Mmhmm.





OneWickedAngel said:


> *Dislke* the machete to boobs, even if they are fake. However, I have to admit you wear those boobies well.



actually the machete was part of it so the boobs were not stricken unless someone stole it from me... and they are on display in my dorm in mint condition... aside from a couple party stains


----------



## BigCutieSasha

I seem to be good at goofy. lol Me not taking my job seriously during a shoot. SMILE!


----------



## Aust99

ha ha.. great pic Sasha....


----------



## LovelyLiz

MsSasha said:


> I seem to be good at goofy. lol Me not taking my job seriously during a shoot. SMILE!



Goofy AND hot...irresistible combination! :wubu:


----------



## S13Drifter

haha lamo!!!


----------



## JonesT

MsSasha said:


> I seem to be good at goofy. lol Me not taking my job seriously during a shoot. SMILE!


Wow!!!!!!


----------



## KHayes666

A fish started singing at me for absolutely no reason.....caught me off guard 

View attachment fish.jpg


----------



## OneWickedAngel

KHayes666 said:


> A fish started singing at me for absolutely no reason.....caught me off guard


HAHAHAHA! Damn Hayes! You look like you were about .3 seconds from committing a serious act of violence on that thing!! 

(PS: LOLing the "ballerina" at the counter.  )


----------



## Russ2d

MsSasha said:


> I seem to be good at goofy. lol Me not taking my job seriously during a shoot. SMILE!




Wow, a sea of hot hot hot female softness!!! Great pic Sasha


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

mcbeth said:


> Thanks!!! :wubu: much appreciated.
> 
> 
> 
> Just for you Hozay... (this picture's about 3 years old, but it's the only thumbs up pic I have). I know I don't do your trademark justice, but I gave it my best shot.



hahaha, no no no, you do it perfect justice. That was great.


----------



## Proner

I don't want to go outside it's cooold! Old picture I was covered by a bunch of blankets  

View attachment n573988745_458777_3615.jpg


----------



## succubus_dxb

just found this beauty in my holiday shots :happy: 

View attachment baliboobs.jpg


----------



## PhatChk

ha ha me avoiding doing my paper 

View attachment Photo on 2010-01-31 at 01.05 #5.jpg


----------



## StaySafeTonight

PhatChk said:


> ha ha me avoiding doing my paper



Ridiculous amounts of cute!


Okay... I have one for y'all:


----------



## ButlerGirl09

StaySafeTonight said:


> Ridiculous amounts of cute!
> 
> 
> Okay... I have one for y'all:



Leaf Angels! What a novel concept  Love it


----------



## firefly

No, I'm not sitting on an electric cable...


----------



## LovelyLiz

firefly said:


> No, I'm not sitting on an electric cable...



Wow firefly, that is such a cool picture!


----------



## manoflight

totally drunk !!!!! 

View attachment Immagine gip 097.jpg


----------



## Tad

This was not the effect I was aiming for....but when I saw this pic I cracked up, and knew I had to post it here.....to me it looks like someone's face, but with the features erased!


----------



## LovelyLiz

manoflight said:


> totally drunk !!!!!



Awesome pic! You're a hot drunk. 



Tad said:


> This was not the effect I was aiming for....but when I saw this pic I cracked up, and knew I had to post it here.....to me it looks like someone's face, but with the features erased!



It totally does! Great pic. What effect _were_ you aiming for?


----------



## Tad

mcbeth said:


> Awesome pic! You're a hot drunk.
> 
> 
> 
> It totally does! Great pic. What effect _were_ you aiming for?



I was trying to get my face from the top profile (showing top of glasses, my nose sticking out, etc). Got the angle slightly off. Didn't get it right until I sat down.....not sure why I couldn't seem to line the camera up right when I was standing.

ETA: this is a reasonably goofy photo in its own right!


----------



## liz (di-va)

Tad said:


> I was trying to get my face from the top profile (showing top of glasses, my nose sticking out, etc). Got the angle slightly off. Didn't get it right until I sat down.....not sure why I couldn't seem to line the camera up right when I was standing.
> 
> ETA: this is a reasonably goofy photo in its own right!



awlright!  nice photo


----------



## BigCutieSasha

Aust99 said:


> ha ha.. great pic Sasha....





mcbeth said:


> Goofy AND hot...irresistible combination! :wubu:





JonesT said:


> Wow!!!!!!





Russ2d said:


> Wow, a sea of hot hot hot female softness!!! Great pic Sasha


Thanks so much guys! What can I say, I'm good at goofy.

This next picture might prove it even more. 

View attachment Photo 385.jpg


----------



## QueenB

found this in my photobucket. love dat nesquiiikkkk

View attachment 011-4-1-1.jpg


----------



## OneWickedAngel

QueenB said:


> found this in my photobucket. love dat nesquiiikkkk



HAHAHAHA! Simply delicious!




(and Nesquik ain't bad either!)!


----------



## BeautifulBigD

Eating fries at a street festival.........and the other one; I just think my lips look hysterical. Oh, dear! 

View attachment eatingfry.jpg


View attachment lips.jpg


----------



## *Ravenous*

doing something???? I have no idea what I was doing I know I was on my way to a concert thats about it lol:doh: 

View attachment Clangour and Flutes 029.JPG


----------



## cravex




----------



## pinkylou

My Christmas hat


----------



## pinkylou

I was dared online to eat a pickle with peanut butter on it so thats the pickle! Actually it wasnt too bad :eat2:


----------



## Slamaga

pinkylou said:


> I was dared online to eat a pickle with peanut butter on it so thats the pickle! Actually it wasnt too bad :eat2:



The shape of it is really strange...


----------



## Mezmerized187

I love this one! i look like an idiot but whatever 

View attachment securedownload.jpg


----------



## Bearsy

1-21-2008

I'm on the bottom. 

View attachment l_7c7cebb12565880962e0ed42f03cfffa.jpg


----------



## succubus_dxb

cravex said:


>



I think I love you :wubu:


----------



## pinkylou

Slamaga said:


> The shape of it is really strange...



Yes I know :happy: I like strangely shaped things!


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

pinkylou said:


> Yes I know :happy: I like strangely shaped things!



Like this?


----------



## Wagimawr

DONG POTATO


----------



## pinkylou

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Like this?



Haha too funny...now where does a gal get something like that


----------



## Slamaga

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Like this?



Ah! No! GEF, it reminds me of the big pickle story :doh:...


----------



## bmann0413




----------



## Famouslastwords

pinkylou said:


> I was dared online to eat a pickle with peanut butter on it so thats the pickle! Actually it wasnt too bad :eat2:



It looks like a dick in that lighting. A dick with peanut butter on it.


----------



## Gingembre

LOL


----------



## KHayes666

This isn't a picture of me but I still laughed when I took it






What a great life message


----------



## cravex

> I think I love you



then what are you so afraid of?


----------



## Gingembre

cravex said:


> then what are you so afraid of?



afraid that she's unsure of a love there is no cure for?



*ba-dum ching*


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Famouslastwords said:


> It looks like a dick in that lighting. A dick with peanut butter on it.



Oh dear.....you really are a dirty, dirty bird after all......my tutelage has gone well  :bow:


----------



## cravex

Gingembre said:


> afraid that she's unsure of a love there is no cure for?
> 
> 
> 
> *ba-dum ching*



word. 


srry could not resist


----------



## Cece Larue

One shot over the line! lol


----------



## isamarie69

shygal said:


> View attachment 20327
> looking good as always :blink:



My 13 yr old keeps begging to do my make up for me, I have a feeling you encountered the same problem and gave in? lol


----------



## Proner

Pink bears need love, camera cover not  

View attachment DSCN3771.jpg


View attachment DSCN3830.jpg


----------



## OneWickedAngel

Proner said:


> Pink bears need love, camera cover not



AHAHAHAHAHAHAHA! The pink bear pic is so full of WIN!


----------



## Proner

Hahaha thanks I needed a kiss and it seems the bear needed one too, look how he puts his arms around my neck


----------



## succubus_dxb

this is the CREEPIEST jumper my crazy old neighbour gave me. Poor wee Fred the Fox. 

View attachment fox-small.jpg


----------



## Your Plump Princess

succubus_dxb said:


> this is the CREEPIEST jumper my crazy old neighbour gave me. Poor wee Fred the Fox.




IT LOOKS LIKE THE CRAZY SQUIRREL FROM "ICE AGE" !!!! 

...Zomg! ..This picture actually creeps me out for some reason.


----------



## Your Plump Princess

*OH MY GAWDZ PRONER!*

Hilarious!!!!


----------



## bmann0413

Iron Man with a lightsaber! How awesome can you get?!


----------



## Your Plump Princess

bmann0413 said:


> Iron Man with a lightsaber! How awesome can you get?!


This Post.
This Post, is Full of WIN. 
..EPIC WIN.


----------



## PhatChk

Proner said:


> Pink bears need love, camera cover not



Okay officially way too cute lol:blush::happy:


----------



## CPProp

Not sure if these are classes Goofy or not I felt stupid at the time . Notice the safety head gear and footwear


----------



## Proner

Your Plump Princess said:


> *OH MY GAWDZ PRONER!*
> 
> Hilarious!!!!



I was in goofy mood  Next ones will arrive this summer as I will go to a "crazy weddings" theme party, I'm preparing my costume 



PhatChk said:


> Okay officially way too cute lol:blush::happy:



Officially way too red because of compliments lol


----------



## Micara

This is me and one of my best friends Ed, out partying it up. This is what I look like when I drink, which explains why I hardly ever do! haha


----------



## ButlerGirl09

As per request of our darling Raivenne to post it in this thread too, I bring you my Lady GaGa inspired crayon glasses! Thumbs up to grad school making me officially lose my mind and motivation!


----------



## PhatChk

Playing with my godchildren.


----------



## Caine

PhatChk said:


> Playing with my godchildren.



Awww, the kids look adorable behind you, and you look great Phatchk, the dress looks good on you


----------



## DeerVictory

I'm up to my spaceboots in alien pussy.


----------



## Tanuki

Yaaay time for goofy pics!

This is me trying to be .. umm.. the cat in the hat!... and slightly mischievous

...yus I like the silly pics~ way to much fun ^.^ 

View attachment IMG_1630.JPG


View attachment IMG_1640.JPG


----------



## Slamaga

Tonight, after many hours of economic study, I went crazy and decided to do a molecular hat...

There is also this one. Translation : Tu as une belle gueule --> You got a sexy face. 

View attachment 100_1643-1.jpg


View attachment 100_1642-1.jpg


View attachment 100_1629-1.jpg


----------



## Nutty

heres a good one 

View attachment Photo on 2010-04-25 at 13.14 #2.jpg


----------



## bmann0413

Nutty said:


> heres a good one



You look like Joe from Family Guy here. lol


----------



## WannabePrincess

Bumped into a group of guys on a night out dressed as bouncers! I stole their props =] 

View attachment 23820_346803436885_517676885_4061315_7257851_n.jpg


----------



## KHayes666

ALL HAIL (Miroslav) SATAN! 

View attachment Satan.jpg


----------



## chubsmuggler

The first one shows my sexy nerd glasses and the second one is my Olive Garden face. XD 

View attachment caraglasses.jpg


View attachment carasmile.jpg


----------



## Tad

chubsmuggler said:


> The first one shows my sexy nerd glasses and the second one is my Olive Garden face. XD



ha! Adorable


----------



## chubsmuggler

Haha, thank you. >w<


----------



## balletguy

chubsmuggler said:


> The first one shows my sexy nerd glasses and the second one is my Olive Garden face. XD



luv the glasses


----------



## chubsmuggler

I am like... seeing you in every thread I am in. Post stalker! Thanks for the compliment though. XP


----------



## Famouslastwords

ButlerGirl09 said:


> As per request of our darling Raivenne to post it in this thread too, I bring you my Lady GaGa inspired crayon glasses! Thumbs up to grad school making me officially lose my mind and motivation!



Dude I cannot rep you for this and I want to, so bad.


----------



## Tad

I wondered just how goofy I looked in my bike helmet, so I pulled out the camera.......



Some things were probably better not know  (unfortunately in the pics where I was actually smiling I managed to miss most of the helmet, so as a bonus you get an expression like I was about to hurl or something)

ETA and the double bonus of the unfortunate hawain shirt, which I wear for biking because I don't like how it looks, but it is nice and cool with good airflow.


----------



## imfree

Not quite as good as the propeller
beanie, but the LoopRancher
should do just fine! 

View attachment LoopRancher wb.jpg


----------



## Tanuki

My Paris Hilton and Duck Face (TM) poses ^.^ 

View attachment photo(5).jpg


View attachment IMG_1650.JPG


----------



## PhatChk

My sister and I at a Anime Convention!


----------



## Tracii

Yeah I'm not serious all the time


----------



## OneWickedAngel

Not goofy -- but kinda silly!


----------



## imfree

OneWickedAngel said:


> Not goofy -- but kinda silly!
> 
> ...snipped adorable img.......



I rented from a gal who did this, so I know:
You're qualified as a Cookie Monster if you
have a cookie in EACH hand.


----------



## annetang

I would post my picture sometime this week or later! :bow:


----------



## AussieDude

PhatChk said:


> Playing with my godchildren.



Wow you have amazing awesome arms!


----------



## Omega

PhatChk said:


> My sister and I at a Anime Convention!




Very beautiful, haven't had the time to go to Otakon or another anime or video game convention myself


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

I really like the cookie monster and anime convention pics


----------



## bbwsrule

PhatChk said:


> My sister and I at a Anime Convention!



UR beautiful! Nice Pic.


----------



## annetang

:smitten: Me and huge Teddy bear. My boyfriend bought it online.

Owing to my friend's poor camera, the whole picture looks like a bit of dark and unclear.  

View attachment 3.jpg


----------



## tioobs

PhatChk said:


> My sister and I at a Anime Convention!



That's Funny !


----------



## CPProp

Having a bad wig day lol.


----------



## littlefairywren

CPProp said:


> Having a bad wig day lol.



Goofball!


----------



## CPProp

littlefairywren said:


> Goofball!



I might agree if I knew what one was


----------



## littlefairywren

CPProp said:


> I might agree if I knew what one was



Hahahaha, must be an Aussie thing. How about, larrikin


----------



## CPProp

littlefairywren said:


> Hahahaha, must be an Aussie thing. How about, larrikin



Ah yes I'm a 100% not clearer lol. is it anything approaching a dingbat - which I have been called in Aus or in the UK a Walley or a Muppet?


----------



## OneWickedAngel

...it's recent, goofy, cleavage and _before_ I started drinking...


----------



## rush68

I feel as if I should explain this picture by saying "I put my face against a scanner" but, sadly, I thought it was a *really good idea* at the time to just take a picture of myself making this face.


----------



## OneWickedAngel

rush68 said:


> I feel as if I should explain this picture by saying "I put my face against a scanner" but, sadly, I thought it was a *really good idea* at the time to just take a picture of myself making this face.




HAHAHA! Welcome Rush!:happy:


----------



## SSBBWMJ

Here is a recent one of me just being silly 

View attachment 20100724_32.jpg


----------



## Britty

These are horrifying, but because I'm a good sport:

I'm such a good flirt!






If you step to me, you might get hurt


----------



## rockhound225

For the love of Bob, Run!!!!!!! 

View attachment RUN.jpg


----------



## OneWickedAngel

rockhound225 said:


> For the love of Bob, Run!!!!!!!



I don't know what made me smile more, your pic or your sig! Both hilarious!


----------



## thirtiesgirl

Britty, I love the nose-pick shot. Classic.

I know I've posted this one here in another thread, but I thought it might fit this thread, too. This is me at Bats Day at Disneyland in 2007. Bats Day, for those who don't know, is, essentially, "goth day" at Disneyland, when 2,000-3,000 goths (or semi-goths) gather at Disneyland, along with the regular D-land patrons. Bats Day used to happen in mid-August, which is when I was there in 2007. Whose bright idea it was to get a bunch of goths together in their black leather, vinyl, boots and corsets at Disneyland in the middle of August, I'll never know. But my friend Kat and I had fun, and tried our best not to look like wilting violets while at the park. Like most good goths, we slathered on the sunscreen, and of course employed parasols to keep off the sun. ...Which is how this picture came about. Kat dared me to open my parasol while on the rocket ride...so how could I not?







Watch out, Mary Poppins, I'm coming for you!


----------



## Britty

thirtiesgirl said:


> Britty, I love the nose-pick shot. Classic.



Thanks you!!!!


----------



## October

This picture is too cool for words!


----------



## HayleeRose

So not too much of me, but that is one of my pet rats.. I was making it look like i was going to eat her, and then she started to crawl in my mouth. 

View attachment DSCN2683.jpg


----------



## Tanuki

Goofy pic time! Me playing around with make up, and me playing around with wigs and photoshop :3


----------



## watts63

You want goofy, I'll give you goofy (I don't know about the last one tho lol): 

View attachment Snapshot_20090211_4.jpg


View attachment Snapshot_20090211_5.jpg


View attachment Death.jpg


View attachment Snapshot_20090212_32.jpg


View attachment Snapshot_20100828_7.jpg


----------



## isamarie69

watts63 said:


> You want goofy, I'll give you goofy (I don't know about the last one tho lol):



These are adorable, lol but the last one is scarry!


----------



## isamarie69

This was me last oct at my 40th birthday party. It looks like i was having fun lol.


----------



## OneWickedAngel

isamarie69 said:


> This was me last oct at my 40th birthday party. It looks like i was having fun lol.



Ooooh, the ever classic, caught with mouth wide open in the middle of a speech picture! LOL!


----------



## isamarie69

OneWickedAngel said:


> Ooooh, the ever classic, caught with mouth wide open in the middle of a speech picture! LOL!



LOL Actually I hate when they take my photo always comes out horrible, So i had decided to pose for this one.


----------



## sexisoprano87

some of my odd times with myself or with friends enjoy  

View attachment IMG00892.jpg


View attachment IMG01030.jpg


View attachment IMG00622.jpg


----------



## Mishty

for a fat lady I don't mind hiking, or swimming for hours, I love being outdoors, but today I forgot my water bottle today.... after a one hour hike and 2 hour swim welllll... once I caught sight of the blessed shower/water fountain red pole I attacked it. I didn't share 'either.


----------



## cactopus

Mishty said:


> for a fat lady I don't mind hiking, or swimming for hours, I love being outdoors, but today I forgot my water bottle today.... after a one hour hike and 2 hour swim welllll... once I caught sight of the blessed shower/water fountain red pole I attacked it. I didn't share 'either.



Dunno. Looks more like you ate a peck of habanero peppers.


----------



## Famouslastwords

Mishty said:


> for a fat lady I don't mind hiking, or swimming for hours, I love being outdoors, but today I forgot my water bottle today.... after a one hour hike and 2 hour swim welllll... once I caught sight of the blessed shower/water fountain red pole I attacked it. I didn't share 'either.



I get it all over my chin too, lol


----------



## Ample Pie

this is me making a couple of pretty horrible faces--one in the bath. 

View attachment Hpim2253.jpg


----------



## Aria Bombshell

me pretending to be bad ass...







and very drunk....


----------



## Mishty

so, I love to search for things under the water, but I forgot my goggles...and um, found these. They worked...but head..fat..roll.... got in the way. 

View attachment 0802001617ss.jpg


----------



## bmann0413

It was good.


----------



## Mishty

If Mrs. Kwan & Amélie had a love child raised by Hole.... 

View attachment Image258.jpg


----------



## AuntHen

Mishty said:


> If Mrs. Kwan & Amélie had a love child raised by Hole....[/QUOTE
> 
> 
> 
> HAHAHAHAHA!! Oh my gosh you are such a trip! :happy:


----------



## KHayes666

Large ice cream cups are no match for me


----------



## bmann0413

Yes, yes, I know. I look silly. lol


----------



## Duchess of York

View attachment t192.jpg


Um... yeahhhhhhh... Gotta love yearbookyourself.com :happy:


----------



## OneWickedAngel

I was told I should post this picture here, but I personally see nothing that would warrant such, do you?


----------



## CastingPearls

OneWickedAngel said:


> I was told I should post this picture here, but I personally see nothing that would warrant such, do you?


BWAHAHAHAHA Awesome!

<you do be the pittiest gurl>


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

OneWickedAngel said:


> I was told I should post this picture here, but I personally see nothing that would warrant such, do you?



I'm going to go ahead and say no, because I'm afraid you might come after me with that face and eat me if I don't. :shocked:


----------



## imfree

largenlovely said:


> ok so i'm going through my pics and i found some doozies hehe and would like to see yours
> 
> btw, i'm allergic to cats but i guess as long as they stay back there i'm fine hehe



Hey Largenlovely, is your kitty a Maine Coon too?
Looks like a relative of Alleigh Kaht. 

View attachment Alleigh 10-13-2010 wb lg.jpg


----------



## Takeshi

here's one that i edited. lol 
View attachment harryseekerfhme-1.jpg


----------



## FatAndProud

OneWickedAngel said:


> I was told I should post this picture here, but I personally see nothing that would warrant such, do you?



best picture ever.


----------



## Mishty

Takeshi said:


> here's one that i edited. lol
> View attachment 86067



*LMAO *

Love me some Harry Potter edits.
Couldn't even tell it wasn't really him.


----------



## ManBeef

BackNickelBack said:


> Halloween '06


LOL !!!QUAILMAN!!!


----------



## Takeshi

or this one?
View attachment harry me.jpg


----------



## LovelyLiz

KHayes666 said:


> Large ice cream cups are no match for me



Nice t-shirt. 



OneWickedAngel said:


> I was told I should post this picture here, but I personally see nothing that would warrant such, do you?



Thanks for giving me a smile. You are clearly a woman who knows how to have fun! 



Takeshi said:


> or this one?



Creative pics, Takeshi! Funny. 
-----------
Here is one from over the weekend, my friend thought it was funny that it seemed like he was going to pinch my face off... lol.


----------



## Christov

Can I eat you?


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

mcbeth said:


> Here is one from over the weekend, my friend thought it was funny that it seemed like he was going to pinch my face off... lol.



Your eye color and your hair are both gorgeous, lady.


----------



## LovelyLiz

BigBeautifulMe said:


> Your eye color and your hair are both gorgeous, lady.



Awwwwww, shucks. :blush: Thanks BBM!!! My eyes actually change colors, as does my hair...lol.


----------



## disconnectedsmile

i have more con-going goodness. these pics come from this weekend's Long Beach Comic Con.

whatisthisidonteven





um... okay... WHOA.


----------



## Duchess of York

Christov said:


> Can I eat you?



um, why yes... yes you can!:wubu:


----------



## LovelyLiz

Black Eyed Peas


----------



## imfree

Mom was in the bathroom, with the door closed, giving Candy, our Cocker/Poodle, a bath and Alleigh Kaht was the goofy one who just couldn/t get in! Sadly, this dim-visioned cam couldn't do any better than this. 

View attachment Alleigh lemmiein 11-13-10 wb md.jpg


----------



## SSBBWMJ

A fun filled drunkin night ... and some good ol nipple licking!! 

View attachment 20101106_458sm.jpg


----------



## NJDoll

SSBBWMJ said:


> A fun filled drunkin night ... and some good ol nipple licking!!



He seems to really enjoying the nipple licking


----------



## SSBBWMJ

NJDoll said:


> He seems to really enjoying the nipple licking



Hehehe yea ... I think he was ... LOL


----------



## bmann0413

Caught me while I was talking.


----------



## Stroker Ace

F'in goofballs!

Awesome


----------



## Alicia33

I guess this is goofy........."This is how I roll" lol! 

View attachment Picture 203.jpg


View attachment Picture 207.jpg


----------



## Paul

I didn't know women still put their hair in curlers. When I was a kid, once in a while a woman would be seen with their hair in curlers at the grocery store. I haven't seen that for years.


Alicia33 said:


> I guess this is goofy........."This is how I roll" lol!


----------



## imfree

Alicia33 said:


> I guess this is goofy........."This is how I roll" lol!




Old radio coils looked a lot like curlers, so and old joke was "How many channels do you get on those things?".:doh:

You're getting great reception, here at Tn. Loop Ranch, we think you're adorable!:happy:


----------



## Alicia33

Thanks I don't go out in public with them in my hair I remember when I was little my Doll (that's what we called our grandmother) would roll my hair with metal type rollers that didn't have clips but plastic rods, and she showed no mercy poking it through your scalp, lol


----------



## 1love_emily

I know, I know... I posted this a few days ago.

But it's pretty goofy.


----------



## 1love_emily

bmann0413 said:


> Caught me while I was talking.



So cute! :wubu:


----------



## Anjula

OneWickedAngel said:


> I was told I should post this picture here, but I personally see nothing that would warrant such, do you?



awesome pic! hahahaha


----------



## iglooboy55

i'm a drunken photobomber
View attachment 163162_10150166274128696_504623695_8409794_2805494_n.jpg


----------



## JonesT

Paging Dr. Jones  

View attachment PIC-0131.jpg


----------



## BCBeccabae

good god
weeee 

View attachment rsz_l_b3a68359c2cf4097a079da30656781f7.jpg


View attachment rsz_l_afab8d563c9b45b6a8fcdb17601b58ba.jpg


View attachment rsz_1l_90c442f9b3384006a7de049729f42304.jpg


View attachment rsz_l_8dc3f09020cd449ea65ebd9a6822895b.jpg


View attachment rsz_l_c9f40b725ffb05f9d36a9995591b2ef3.jpg


----------



## JonesT

BCBeccabae said:


> good god
> weeee



The last one cracks me up! Cute pics tho


----------



## WVMountainrear

JonesT said:


> Paging Dr. Jones



You say goofy, I say hot...in an odd, role-playing kind of way... :smitten::batting:


----------



## iglooboy55

BCBeccabae said:


> good god
> weeee



OHMYGODYOU'READORABLE


----------



## BCBeccabae

JonesT said:


> The last one cracks me up! Cute pics tho


yeah, I'm not even quite certain how I got my face to look like that.
pretty sure that ringpop was super nasty. :3
thank youuus



iglooboy55 said:


> OHMYGODYOU'READORABLE


ahahahah i hate chu


----------



## AmazingAmy

BCBeccabae said:


> good god
> weeee



The second to last... he's a lucky guy.

And OMG, I've loved that smart lions t-shirt FOREVER. You reminded me I was supposed to get it!


----------



## lalatx

Randomness 

View attachment IMG_2814ff.jpg


View attachment IMG_2751s.jpg


View attachment l_4e57aac3ec9e8169bb1b4503.jpg


View attachment dfdl';h.jpg


----------



## penguin

Apparently it's so hot today my face is melting off.


----------



## imfree

Eeeeew!!!, that A430 had no mercy on me last night and captured *EXACTLY *what was in front of it, totally without mercy! 

View attachment Edgar 1-23-11 nomercy.jpg


----------



## 1love_emily

just in case...







I have a night..






as crazy as tonight!


----------



## KHayes666

Awful pic of me at my grandmother's funeral.

It was hard reading the eulogy but even harder to even look at myself in that ridiculous get up. 

View attachment tie 2.jpg


----------



## WVMountainrear

I have no idea what is going on with my hair...I guess this is what snow-shoveling in a stocking cap does to it.


----------



## KittyKitten

This picture reminds me of a mugshot lmao


----------



## Alicia33

happyface83 said:


> This picture reminds me of a mugshot lmao



A beautiful mugshot


----------



## Alicia33

lovelylady78 said:


> I have no idea what is going on with my hair...I guess this is what snow-shoveling in a stocking cap does to it.



I am loving the eyes!


----------



## WVMountainrear

Alicia33 said:


> I am loving the eyes!




Thank you!


----------



## KittyKitten

Alicia33 said:


> A beautiful mugshot



haha, thanks!


----------



## saffronv

me being goofy and checking out the picture ap on my dsi  

View attachment 24478_1292114157063_1656544698_713873_6882310_n.jpg


----------



## LovelyLiz

saffronv said:


> me being goofy and checking out the picture ap on my dsi



Very cute pic.


----------



## KHayes666

I ordered a cheeseburger and LovesBHM brought me this instead 

View attachment grapefruit.jpg


----------



## SuperGuyver

Tanuki said:


> My Paris Hilton and Duck Face (TM) poses ^.^



lol-you`re cute.


----------



## SuperGuyver

:blush: some of mine. 

View attachment Photo on 2011-01-31 at 17.44.jpg


View attachment Photo on 2011-01-31 at 17.46.jpg


----------



## Lovelyone

Me goofing around with my web cam.


----------



## Deacone

End of movember - i needed my own moustache, so i nicked one from my friend


----------



## Alicia33

This was me this past Halloween, I went as a zombie (freaked alot of people out!) It was too late for the vaccine for me, lol! But hey I still look purty 

View attachment Picture 360.jpg


----------



## KittyKitten

Camera effects


----------



## Cleofatra_74

*My drunk Chelle caught in headlights look lol*


View attachment Julie's Pics 069.jpg


----------



## Aust99

Great goofy pics guys!!


----------



## Surlysomething

happyface83 said:


> Camera effects


 

Haha. That's messed UP!


----------



## Aust99

It was a long day at work..... had the camera on quick burst and in amongst the screen shots was this little gem.... lol
View attachment 90996


I swear there used to be a post a bad picture of you thread.... maybe this should go there instead... lol

Off to the salt mines..


----------



## daddyoh70

From a couple weeks ago. Winds were kicking up to about 60-70 mph while I was working.


----------



## FatAndProud

Looks like sex hair to me.

lol Sorry, I have to pick on you.


----------



## daddyoh70

FatAndProud said:


> Looks like sex hair to me.
> 
> lol Sorry, I have to pick on you.



I wouldn't feel right if you didn't. Straight out of "Something about Mary"


----------



## LovelyLiz

daddyoh70 said:


> I wouldn't feel right if you didn't. Straight out of "Something about Mary"



In that spirit...here's a picture of me from several years back when I went to a dance where we had to come as a movie character...


----------



## daddyoh70

mcbeth said:


> In that spirit...here's a picture of me from several years back when I went to a dance where we had to come as a movie character...



That pic has Awesome written all over it! :bow:


----------



## Aust99

mcbeth said:


> In that spirit...here's a picture of me from several years back when I went to a dance where we had to come as a movie character...



Ha ha ha... GREAT picture McBeth.... xoxoxoxox


----------



## LovelyLiz

daddyoh70 said:


> That pic has Awesome written all over it! :bow:





Aust99 said:


> Ha ha ha... GREAT picture McBeth.... xoxoxoxox



Thanks, you two!  It fit the whole "goofy" thing... lol


----------



## Shu-shu

*PANDA's party!!!* 

View attachment ?????-1470.jpg


View attachment ?????-1543.jpg


----------



## OIFMountaineer

Back from the dead, it's goofy picture time, by Michael, your friendly local OIFMountaineer. 

View attachment Rawr, I'm a Cheese Raptor.jpg


View attachment 205711_10150152093554350_500284349_6361610_7491458_n.jpg


----------



## OIFMountaineer

Note, the second picture was the same truck, with two different tanks. Yeah, I trust it a whole heap too.


----------



## Blackjack

OIFMountaineer said:


> Note, the second picture was the same truck, with two different tanks. Yeah, I trust it a whole heap too.



"POTA*P*LE"?


----------



## OIFMountaineer

Blackjack said:


> "POTA*P*LE"?



Yeah, it seems that Arabs have the same problem with translation into English that we do into Arabic. How do explain the many variants of the Libyan President's name?


----------



## Stuffingkit

My date on easter was a stuffed chick, I dance in the parking lot, and I was on the treadmill for the irony :batting: 

View attachment DSC_1860.JPG


View attachment SDC10369.JPG


View attachment SDC11192.JPG


----------



## LovelyLiz

Stuffingkit said:


> My date on easter was a stuffed chick, I dance in the parking lot, and I was on the treadmill for the irony :batting:



You are so adorable! And look like a ton of fun. Beautiful pics!


----------



## Stuffingkit

mcbeth said:


> You are so adorable! And look like a ton of fun. Beautiful pics!



Thank you so much! :smitten:


----------



## The Orange Mage




----------



## Your Plump Princess

My cousin snapped this one while at our Family Reunion. 

Even I can't look at this pic without laughing. I <3 Fake Mustaches. XD!


----------



## Jess87

I love that mustache. It's totally cute.


I've pretty much setup house in the goofy-zone and live my life accordingly.


----------



## Your Plump Princess

Ahahahaha! Batman Mask Ftw!


----------



## Paul

Guess who you remind me of in this picture?
Yes!






Very cute picture.




Your Plump Princess said:


> My cousin snapped this one while at our Family Reunion.
> 
> Even I can't look at this pic without laughing. I <3 Fake Mustaches. XD!


----------



## Mishty

I love my butter, but sometimes smearing on my entire plate of food gets tiring, so I decided, short of main lining it, through the straw was my best bet.

My face is so goofy, because, I was actually trying to suck the buttery goodness through....  

View attachment 272258_2294177759134_1389758866_32761191_7845219_o.jpg


----------



## MissAshley

Love this thread!


----------



## jr000

the magic of photo distortion on a mac 

View attachment me2.jpg


----------



## daddyoh70

Your Plump Princess said:


> My cousin snapped this one while at our Family Reunion.
> Even I can't look at this pic without laughing. I <3 Fake Mustaches. XD!



That pic is hilarious, I love it! Don't take this the wrong way either, please, you are a beautiful woman, but the first thing I thought when I saw this was..... Mario and Luigi's long lost sister  Fake mustaches do rule!


----------



## bmann0413

Yeah... I was booooored.


----------



## Shan34

bmann0413 said:


> Yeah... I was booooored.



Great goofy pics! Made me laugh 

You think these glasses make me look smart?? 

View attachment Goofy!.jpg


----------



## be-lover228

Ample Pie said:


> that's quite a good one, but that could be because I've always had a crush on Beavis. :blush:


How do you post an image?


----------



## NewfieGal

Have so many good pics for this topic I am that kinda character but will limit myself to these two lol 

View attachment 2.jpg


View attachment 1.jpg


----------



## LovelyLiz

NewfieGal said:


> Have so many good pics for this topic I am that kinda character but will limit myself to these two lol



Great pics! Those disco ball earrings are classic.


----------



## Shu-shu

May be bursting? 

View attachment IMG_6320.jpg


----------



## sobie18

I love the fish-eye lens setting on my Canon... 

View attachment IMG_0103 resize.jpg


----------



## Mishty

My little cousin and I being a little on the goofy side..  

View attachment 381030_260448190688928_100001712473124_646851_1749994099_n.jpg


----------



## Shu-shu

My stomach and legs  

View attachment DSCN2792.jpg


----------



## StretchII

After enough beer, me and a friend did our funniest Arnold impressions. View attachment Pa.jpg


----------



## Alean

Oh that is so exquisitely beautiful))


----------



## Cobra Verde




----------



## azerty

Stuffingkit said:


> My date on easter was a stuffed chick, I dance in the parking lot, and I was on the treadmill for the irony :batting:



Very nice


----------

